#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-17
<akgraner> kim0 do you do videocasts like Daniel and Jono?  if so what't the link to them /me is working on uwn
<nhandler> akgraner: We had some confusion 2 weeks ago. We found some links to weekly IRC meetings, but didn't see any videocasts
<akgraner> yep they don't happen every week
<akgraner> so you just have to look back to see the weeks they were included and use those formats  - sometimes the summary formats change based on the podcast/videocast
<akgraner> I just added Daniels - but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing kim0 if he did one last week
<akgraner> ahh dpm is doing them too  - let me find his as well and add it
<nigelb> akgraner: topic
<nigelb> akgraner: wait, I'm late.  Well, I put the links in the topic
<akgraner> nigelb, yep I have those - I added them to the "featured podcasts/videocasts - just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing kim0's if he had one :-)
<nigelb> :)
<kim0> akgraner: Hi Amber .. I'm not doing ustreams like daniel (David is), I'm doing screencasts at http://www.youtube.com/ubuntucloud
<nigelb> hey kim0
<nigelb> enjoying jet lag? :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey o/
<kim0> yeah I'm destroyed this morning :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> g28
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning man
<dholbach> hey kim0
 * kim0 is sleepy :)
 * dholbach too
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach! how was your BD
<dholbach> randa, very nice - I got back home at 8 in the morning and my sister and brother had already set up a breakfast table with cake and everything - it was really nice
<randa> awww dholbach :)
<dholbach> randa, and when I went out for dinner last night, we went to a place where I go quite often, the owner gave me a huge box of Arabic sweets there and the dinner was free too
<randa> really??? wow! that doesn't happen in London dholbach
<dholbach> my sister and I know the owner quite well in the meantime :)
<randa> I see :)
<akgraner> kim0 thanks!
<dpm> hey all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> hey dpm, dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Glad to know you had a wonderful birthday :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey nigelb
<daker> haha new tech 3D without glasses http://youtu.be/Uef17zOCDb8?hd=1
<randa> daker: haaa!!!!
<randa> daker: did you read the comment: "I'd rather wear glasses﻿ than looking like a retard" lol
<daker> funny ツ
<jono> morning all!
<jono> kim0, dholbach I would like to recommend we cancel our calls today - as we just got back
<jono> unless you want to discuss anything specific
<kim0> jono: agreed
<kim0> I'd be yawning like hell too :)
<nigelb> kim0: haha, go sleep :p
<kim0> hehe
<jono> kim0, haha
<jono> safe flight back?
<kim0> Yeah just long
 * nigelb waves to jono 
<jono> hey nigelb!
<kim0> 4pm Sat - 9pm Sun
<jono> kim0, :-)
<jono> kim0, ugh!
<jono> well take some swap days off work
 * kim0 hugs jono 
 * jono hugs kim0 :-)
<kim0> the rally was great though
<jono> kim0, glad you enjoyed it - I think it was a great week :-)
<kim0> Any spam exeprts around .. I'm getting tons of comments on the cloud portal saying things like
<kim0> "Great thoughts - thanks for sharing. It is nice to come across quality sites that get to the point.
<kim0> Frankly I'm not sure whether or not that's spam .. it's generic enough to be spam
<kim0> but what is the guy pushing!
<nigelb> kim0: is it a wordpress install?
<kim0> Yes
<nigelb> install askimet.  Its totally worth it.  And yes, that is spam I believe
 * kim0 goes crying to IS
<kim0> nigelb: I'd have to get an "API key" right ? is that free ?
<nigelb> kim0: check the link for the commentor.  Those kind of posts, the links are generally into spam
<nigelb> kim0: Yeah, since it isn't a personal website, you'd have to.
<kim0> nigelb: like his website ?
<nigelb> yeah
<kim0> sigh .. it's nice having those comments though :)
<kim0> very encouraging hehe
<nigelb> Also, popey would be able to give you more authoritative opinion :)
<popey> huh?
<nigelb> popey: spam on wordpress install, like "Great thoughts - thanks for sharing. It is nice to come across quality sites that get to the point."
<popey> i spot those a mile off and delete them
<popey> akismet
<kim0> popey: Thanks
<kim0> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> kim0: np :)
<nhandler> Yep, we get those on the Fridge all of the time. I usually look at the URL and email address (as they are usually very clear give-aways)
<dpm> hey morning jono
<daker> kim0, it's not a spam ツ
<kim0> daker: :)
<daker> that man is on the cloud forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663254
<daker> kim0, raymdt
<kim0> daker: what about him
<daker> that man is the one who posted the comment on the cloud portal
<kim0> daker: It's not just one
<dholbach> jono, WFM
<daker> kim0, and why comment are enabled on all the posts ?
<daker> it's supposed to be just for "Screencasts" posts
<daker> kim0, if we got spams that's mean we are on the right way :D
<kim0> daker: coz the site is all about community ..
<kim0> daker: they are supposed to be able to leave comments
<daker> kim0, and who's going to reply ?
<kim0> daker: anyone who reads the article man!
<kim0> I'm looking for a "I want you" uncle-Sam type picture, with Ubuntu logo on the hat!
<kim0> Anyone with Gimp skills, interested to hack that .. ping me
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<dpm> now time for me to call it a day. See you all tomorrow!
<jono> dinda, around?
<sense> czajkowski: People from the Dutch community reacted to the disapproval of Ubuntu NL by composing a declaration that in its first version asked who the heck you think you are to approve or disapprove of Ubuntu NL. :P Not everyone was happy with the result of the vote.
<sense> most weren't
<sense> I'm using the occasion to educate people about the way our community works.
<sense> (The declaration was supposed to be sent to the LoCo Council.)
<czajkowski> sense: you also know there are 6 of us, not just me :) and if they don't know who the loco council are, they may need to understand how the community works, which is another sign the team doesnt operate well.
<Pendulum> sense: good luck
<sense> czajkowski: A lot of people showed they have no much interest in the international community, they're happy with the forums as they are now, and said that we don't need some group to come and approve us.
<Pendulum> sense: can I PM you?
<sense> czajkowski: I know there are six, but you are my favourite target!
<sense> Pendulum: fine
<czajkowski> sense: I dont like being a target thanks ;( I'll happily help anyone but there are 6 of us
<dinda> jono:  i'm aqround
<czajkowski> and we are here to help, Ubuntu is an international community. with that comes an large community and in some cases a way to do things. I am sorry your team doesnt want to know more
<sense> czajkowski: I'll try to spread my questions around a bit next time. I just wanted to share the reaction with you, so you know how communities can look at this process.
<sense> different communities
<sense> I'm not fond of ignorance-lovers either.
<czajkowski> sense: tbh, the majority of teams like it, the ones who don't seem to be the ones who've been unapproved which is slighly unfortunate.
<czajkowski> So rather than work to get it fixed, many focus on the not being approved bit
<sense> The whole approval thing has continually met with a lot of indifference since the beginning of your probes.
<czajkowski> sense: the flip side of course, if a team doesnt want to be approved that's fine. can't force people to either.
<sense> yeah
<sense> But I think the indifferent people are contributing too little to be very influential on our policy.
<czajkowski> sense: I guess you have to let them have their say, and someone needs to then come up with the final outcome and if it can be voted on or decided great
<sense> czajkowski: I am angry at what seems to have happened at the meeting last Sunday. Apparently they all started over again and came up with their own basic organisational proposal, instead of discussing the one we've been discussing online since 1 December. Most of the people present were community skeptics, so their proposal is again shutting the community our.
<sense> out
<sense> So we're nothing further yet.
<czajkowski> :s
<sense> That meeting was supposed to start the implementation.
<sense> Typically they ignored the plans and started all over again.
<sense> A classic example of why we are such an indecisive LoCo.
<sense> I had to concentrate on my studies, but first needed a fourty minutes walk outdoors to calm down after I heard it.
<czajkowski> sense: look, your education comes first LoCo then ok
<sense> yes
<czajkowski> if its meant to be it'll work out ok
<sense> That's why I didn't go to the meeting, while I actually should have gone to control it. :P
<sense> My mind is sometimes just so terribly busy, but that's a flaw I'm aware of.
<jono> dinda, hey
<jono> so I am concious we don't lose track of how we figure out how to get the manual on d.u.c
<jono> so I am registering a bug and I will assign it to you as the manual lead, and then we can have the discussion there
<czajkowski> sense: this is why I like to see one chair one who always does it, but that's just me
<sense> I am in favour of clear leadership, but I do think that you need extra brainpower to help you.
<sense> czajkowski: By the way, did you have time to write a reply to my mail?
<czajkowski> sense: if WE ( the 6 of us) can help let us know. but sometimes either the team needs to resolve it themselves if there is that much oposition, or we step in like we have done in the past say with California and that team is doing really well
<czajkowski> sense: last week I was at a conference for 3 days and I'm off sick atm from work
<czajkowski> California is now doing pretty well and that was a long few months but it's working out really well thanks to the newly elected leaders.
<sense> OK, I understand the hint. ;) I'll wait for the results of Sunday's meeting to float to the surface, and I'll send the LoCo COUNCIL a mail with a request for advice when things are more clear.
<sense> czajkowski: Become better soon!
<czajkowski> I'd like my voice back, having conference calls sounding like this is rather hard
<sense> Having a voice is very convenient.
<sense> I'm going offline now, see you all!
<dinda> jono;  ok on the bug - still not sure what you mean by 'the links must never break."
<jono> dinda, yeah, I saw you send me a mail about that
<jono> why don't we schedule a call for tomorrow to discuss?
<dinda> jono: ok
<jono> dinda, when would be a good time for you?
<dinda> jono:  you back in your home timezone?
<jono> dinda, yup
<jono> tomorrow afternoon work?
<dinda> jono:  any time afternoon is good
<jono> dinda, 1pm Pacific?
<dinda> jono: perfect
<jono> dinda, thanks!
<jono> invite sent
<akgraner> jono - Mo's Bacon Bar for the win!  Apple-wood smoked Bacon inside of a chocolate bar add that to your list of bacon items you need to try before you die :-P
<czajkowski> Mat revell makes my life a lot simplier
<jono> akgraner, mmmmm
<paultag> oh jesus akgraner
<Pendulum> akgraner: I think I saw that in Whole Foods
<akgraner> paultag, I know great stuff right... I'm bringing some to SCaLE...this is a must try..just saying
<akgraner> Pendulum, I got this at World Market... but it sounds like something Whole Foods would carry
<Pendulum> I saw some sort of chocolate covered bacon
 * czajkowski wants taffey 
 * AlanBell is in Belgium and has chocolate, beer and waffles
<akgraner> Bacon is the sole reason  I fail at being a vegetarian.
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> AlanBell, show off!!! :-P  I found Belgium cherry beer here yesterday - heaven!
<pleia2> yum, kreik lambic :d
<pleia2> kriek too
<akgraner> pleia2, yeppers
<AlanBell> akgraner: don't worry I am not having a great time, just sitting in a hotel room with it all
<czajkowski> 2 weeks to Brussels :D
<AlanBell> although to be fair, now sitting here with somewhat less of it than there used to be
<Pendulum> akgraner: you could socialise with the other people on your course
<czajkowski> and 4 days of CHeery and banana beer
<popey> :(
<Pendulum> gah
<Pendulum> AlanBell: ^^
<AlanBell> we are all scattered about and I haven't really had a chance to talk to them all yet
<akgraner> AlanBell, I read that heard George Thorogood singing "I drink alone" in my head- that is scary
<AlanBell> actually I hardly ever drink so I am not bothered about drinking alone from time to time
<czajkowski> popey: why the :(
<akgraner> I am never bothered by drinking alone - some my my best friends have perfected this art..
<czajkowski> meh I travel on my own too much to care, plus I always end up chatting to random strangers and having good chats
<AlanBell> anyhow, not alone, been chatting on IRC all evening
<popey> czajkowski: not going to fosdem
<popey> and!
<popey> I thought I had an old adsl modem kicking around the place, but I seem to not have
<popey> dunno if I put it in the loft or binned it
<czajkowski> popey: I'll bring you back some chocolate :D
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> so need to nab my boss this week and sit down and write my flipping talk
<czajkowski> by nab I do mean tie down
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-18
<nigelb> Morning
<paultag> Any launchpaders around?
<paultag> I'm in a bit of a need, some trouble from Debian spilled to our PPA system
<paultag> ... please ;)
<greg-g> paultag: #launchpad is probably a better bet
<paultag> greg-g: already posted up there ;)
<paultag> greg-g: just trying to poke where I know people who can help are :)
<greg-g> gotcha
<nigelb> paultag: perhaps poke wgrant.
<nigelb> ouch, I'm 3 hours late, ignore me
<dpm> good morning everyone
<kim0> dpm: Morning man
<kim0> o/ all
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> rebooting into natty, brb
<dpm> (hopefully)
<dholbach> seems like his update didn't go that well
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: welcome back
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<kim0> hehe .. dpm fighting nvidia now
<kim0> dpm: how did it go
<dpm> kim0, well, no xorg issues, which is always what I'm fearing the most, but I've had to switch back to the classic desktop interface, as it seems I'm affected by bug 693073
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693073 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Panel and application Menus working but not visible (affects: 16) (dups: 1) (heat: 82)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693073
<dpm> apart from that, I've just reported a couple of unity bugs
<kim0> sounds not too bad
<dholbach> I have lots of indicators exploding
<dholbach> and need to start nm-applet manually
<dholbach> classic alpha2 feelings
<dpm> :)
<dpm> yeah, the message indicator seems to show duplicate indicators, but I haven't been using the others too much so that they start exploding yet :)
<nigelb> the excitement of alpha2 ;)
<dholbach> dpm, yes, I have that problem too
<dpm> wow, FF4 starts much faster!
<nigelb> dpm: wait, FF4 default in natty?
 * nigelb just installed FF4 :D
<nigelb> No firebug is bugging me though :|
<czajkowski> dholbach: at least you can install it, I've logged a bug with evan saying cannot install unity :) I do love getting odd bugs
<dholbach> oh wow
<dpm> dholbach, btw, the duplicate entries in the messaging indicator seems to be bug 703522
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703522 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "messaging menu have duplicated items (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703522
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<duanedesign> morning all
<dholbach> hey jono
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dholbach dpm
<jono> dpm, I am thinking we should cancel our call as we just got back
<jono> unless there is something specific you wanted to discuss
<dpm> jono, skipping works for me
<jono> dpm, cool
<dpm> ok everyone, I'll call it a day for today. See you all tomorrow!
<Technoviking> jono: ping
<jono> hey Technoviking
<Technoviking> jono: how was the trip?
<Technoviking> jono: I was wondering if you can use some community manager muscle to find out what the status of getting the forums fixed is?
<Technoviking> we have been mostly doen for almost a week
<Technoviking> s/doen/down
<jono> Technoviking, trip was great thanks :-)
<jono> Technoviking, the forums are down?
<jono> I haven't checked them for a week or so
<Technoviking> the are up, but very very slow, many users can't post cause the browser times out before the forums responds.
<jono> hmmm
<jono> did you ping someone in IS?
<Technoviking> I think IS is aware, but not sure
<jono> Technoviking, was an RT ticket filed?
<jono> your first step should be ensuring they know
<dholbach> there is
<Technoviking> I know a RT was sent, but the people in #caninocal-sysadmin could not handle this
<jono> I don't really want to escalate it if you haven't informed them
<dholbach> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=16317
<dholbach> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=16343 too
<Technoviking> charlesS just pinged me:) lol
<dholbach> Technoviking, I guess jono just adjusted his orbital laser platform
<Technoviking> dholbach: that is the power of metal
<jono> Technoviking, hah, nothing to do with me - I hadn't pinged him yet
<jono> although metal is likely to be the reason why anyway
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> Technoviking, lastfm says that my music compatibility with jono is "VERY LOW" :)
<jono> dholbach, hah
<Technoviking> jono: this was ping was sent to IS on Jan10th or 11th, and the first RT on Jan12th. I told people the sprint last week may slow thing down
<jono> Technoviking, what is charlie saying?
<Technoviking> jono: nothing yet, he is finishing catching up on his email, and planning respond soon. Hopefully today?
<jono> Technoviking, cool
<jono> ping me if you hear nothing today
<Technoviking> jono: thanks, as always you rock:)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> night dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<Technoviking> dholbach: night
<dholbach> bye Technoviking
<Technoviking> jono: we are closing the non-tech sections and turning off some features on thr forums to help reduce the load.
<jono> Technoviking, cool
<jono> Technoviking, did you just see the email from Charlie?
<Technoviking> jono: yes, sounds great, responding now
<jono> nhandler, ping?
<jono> akgraner, ping?
<jono> could either of you re-post my recent blog entry to ubuntu-news?
<jono> I just want to Facebook it and I think it would be better to point ubuntu-news
<popey> jono: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Qt
<jono> popey, yeah, I saw that, thanks!
<popey> cool
<jono> I figured I would just blog it to get some eyeballs
<popey> totally
<jono> I am excited
<jono> QML kicks ass
<akgraner> jono, pong
 * akgraner should have read the full scroll back - I'll post it now
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> jono, it's posted...
<komputes> hi jono
<pleia2> yay, squeeze has a release date target \o/
<komputes> jono: what ever happened to the opportunistic developer documentation I was supposed to review. I sent you a few emails but never got a response. It's still on my task list.
<jono> komputes, erm, which docs?
<komputes> jono: the one that was assigned to me at UDS
<komputes> jono: I sent you two emails about it and never heard back from you
<jono> komputes, hmmm, I am not sure what that was
<jono> which blueprint?
<jono> oh...is this developer.ubuntu.com
<jono> I think that was it
<jono> that was deferred for much of the cycle
<jono> apologies for not getting back to you
<komputes> jono: emails were sent 11/17/2010 06:20 PM & 08/02/2010 08:45 PM
<jono> komputes, gotcha
<komputes> jono: I guess developer.ubuntu.com might be it
<komputes> jono: other than that, I would appreciate responses since I was not able to chat with you about these things
<jono> komputes, no worries, I get a lot of email
<komputes> i bet :)
<jono> dinda, about set for our call?
<dinda> jono;  yes
<jono> dinda, cool, just wrapping up a few things
<Technoviking> akgraner: I sent an email to the FC asking them
<pleia2> thanks Technoviking :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-19
<nigelb> Happy netsplit day :p
 * evilvish having a better time sense now..  dholbach says " good morning" at a *normal* time ;)
<dholbach> evilvish, hehe
<nigelb> randa: hi, got time for a PM?
<randa> nigelb: sure :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
 * nigelb looks around wondering
<kim0> obsessive compulsive hugging
<nigelb> OCH, symptoms including behaving like Daniel Holbach.
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<popey> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello alan 0/
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: been a while I think? :)
<nigelb> popey: hey, is the time for your UUD class time for you?
<popey> ooo, I should reply to that mail
<nigelb> yes, you should
<nigelb> I should poke people about it I guess.  We need to announce the schedule.
<nigelb> only 10 days to go :/
<AlanBell> orly?
<nigelb> Yeah, 29th is the date
<AlanBell> I thought it was this weekend
<nigelb> Next weekend
<AlanBell> oh
<AlanBell> oops
<AlanBell> I dodged the draft then
<nigelb> don't worry, we can have you on the backup list if someone's missing ;)
<AlanBell> ok
<nigelb> AlanBell: On a more serious note, would you be available for backup?
<AlanBell> I haven't checked, but the reason I previously gave was invalid
<AlanBell> so probably
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I'll make a note in the etherpad
<duanedesign> nigelb:hello!
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes I have been very busy lately. :\
<nigelb> duanedesign: ah, that explains that.  I've had to drop projects lately because of lack of time :(
<nigelb> I know the feeling :/
<akgraner> Technoviking, thanks a million!
<nigelb> oh, Amber \o/
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah, i have considered that
 * evilvish likes how popey titles bugs: "* is a lie" :-D
<james_w`> dholbach, http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/01/msg00646.html
 * evilvish plans to emulate..
<james_w`> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/01/msg00651.html
<dholbach> wow, thanks
<dholbach> the packagemap project looks pretty dead
<nigelb> doctormo: Ping.  Is 1700 fine for your UUD session?
<nigelb> dholbach: ping
<nigelb> dholbach: coolbhavi wants to do a fortnightly session on sundays in -classroom about packaging, now do you want this to be under the packaging traning series?
<dholbach> yeah totally
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> Scheduling it :)
<nigelb> dholbach: It has become seriously difficult to find people to packaging training :(
<dholbach> yeah, it is, but still we should try to get the effort on track again
<nigelb> hrm, let me catch hold of someone for tomorrow
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro, kim0: did Mr Metal say if there was going to be a team call today?
<kim0> dr Metal :)
<kim0> I didn't hear anything about day
<jcastro> I don't think we need one
<jcastro> but I'm down for whatevs
<kim0> me agrees
<kim0> yeah
 * dholbach nods
<kim0> jcastro: what do you think of my gimp foo :)
<dpm> dholbach, not that I know of, but I'm guessing he might want to have one, as we didn't have our 1-1's. /me nods too
<jcastro> I liked it
<kim0> hehe cool
<dpm> kim0, that was scary man, I now feel compelled myself to hack on cloud!
<dholbach> ok, whatever :)
<kim0> dpm: hehe that's the plan :)
<nigelb> dholbach: mr. metal said he was canceling last night
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> lastlog ftw
<dholbach> those of yesterday?
<nigelb> yeah
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> ok, I'll take Murphy for a walk - I should be back JIT
<nigelb> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/18/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t15:50
<jcastro> hmm the forums seem much faster now
<nigelb> jcastro: hey, any word from Dbo on the session?
<jcastro> I haven't asked him
<jcastro> let me find him
<nigelb> Aha, good that I asked you now then :)
<popey> jcastro: probably because half the forums have been disabled :)
<popey> (assuming new servers havent arrived yet)
<jcastro> I think the names of people online should be kept off anyway
<popey> they should upgrade to oracle
<popey> i hear it's unbreakable
<jcastro> it is
<jcastro> until the money runs out
<knome> :P
<kim0> hehe
<knome> sounds like a very serious technical bug in the system though
<popey> anyone running unity want to test something really quick and easy for me before I file a bug?
<jcastro> yessir
<jcastro> what do you need?
<popey> open totem with any random video
<popey> once playing, press f to make totem go full screen
<popey> on my system the unity bar stays on screen until after you press f _and_ then nudge the mouse
<popey> i think it should hide as soon as you hit f
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> that one's known
<jcastro> there's a bunch of little fullscreen issues
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<popey> how do you add stuff to the unity launcher?
<jcastro> you run it, then right click and then keep in launcher
<jcastro> he needs to land the bit that lets you drag stuff onto it
<jono> hey all
<dholbach> hey jono
<popey> not sufficient
<jcastro> hi jono
<popey> i want to add a parameter to a program
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, dpm, kim0 I am going to recommend we cancel our team call
<popey> e.g. firefox --ProfileManager
<dholbach> jono, WFM
<jono> as a few of us have been sick and still catching up
<jono> cool
<jcastro> right, you want a "Properties" or something popey
<popey> ya
<dpm> jono, ack
<jcastro> popey: todayish would be a good day to whine to DBO about it. :)
<jcastro> jono: yeah so I guess kirkland had some problems too
<jcastro> we narrowed it down to the hamburgers on Wednesday
<popey> jcastro: how do i achieve that?
<jcastro> popey: tell him about the parameter thing
<jcastro> in #ayatana
<popey> ta
<jono> jcastro, ugh
 * jono gets breakfast
<jcastro> let's just say that imodium AD ftw
<jono> lol
<popey> heh
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> I just can't win
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670195
<jcastro> now people are complaining that they're not getting enough unity
<jcastro> popey: wow, nice call, I didn't know no one had asked him about that
<jono> dpm, logging onto Skype now
<dpm> jono, ok, logging in too
<jono> dpm, call me when ready
<jono> all set :-)
<popey> jcastro: bug filed 704007
<popey> i mean
<popey> bug 705007
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705007 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity has no method to maintain properties of launchers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705007
<Technoviking> jcastro: I pay people on the forum to post things to annoy you:)
<jcastro> at keast there are no animated ants today
<Technoviking> stack exchange now has a sci-fi question section, nerdgasism
<jcastro> I was in the private beta!
<paultag> jcastro: ooohhh, look how cool you are
<jcastro> I committed to the proposal
<jcastro> that's why
<jcastro> http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/743/in-stargate-how-can-you-have-a-point-of-origin-with-only-one-coordinate
<jcastro> and look at the amazing question I asked
<paultag> jcastro: it could be binary-encoded with a 3D vector
<jcastro> or it could just be a TV show
<jcastro> heh
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<dholbach> ok my friends - It's time to call it a day over here
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - and see you tomorrow
<jcastro> yay!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dpm> calling it a day here as well - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> unity status report out!
<jcastro> paultag: I'm going to head over to the Indiana LoCo in a few months
<jcastro> I figure, road trip
<paultag> jcastro: sweet!
<paultag> jcastro: want to stop in Cleveland for a beer?
<jcastro> that's totally in the opposite direction
<paultag> jcastro: oh right, you're from shi^w michigan
<paultag> jcastro: some reason I thought you were in NY
<jcastro> I might drive thru cleveland this year though
<paultag> jcastro: let me know. I'm out of here in a few months, so make it quick, dude
<jcastro> where ya headed?
<paultag> jcastro: I'm hopefully going to graduate
<jcastro> oh, heh
<paultag> jcastro: and get a job somewhere with someone
<paultag> jcastro: at somepoint
<Pendulum> paultag: good luck with the job hunting
<paultag> Pendulum: thanks!
<akgraner> jono_, ping - do you have time for a call this week with me?
<jono_> akgraner, sure, about to do vidcasts now - can we arrange a time in a bit?
<akgraner> jono_, of course..
<akgraner> just ping me :-)
<jcastro> jono_: if people ask about unity my report for the week is minty fresh!
<kim0> irc shaky tonight ~.~
<jcastro> yeah
<jono_> akgraner, want to chat now while I eat lunch?
<akgraner> jono_, sure
<akgraner> skype or?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-20
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dpm: dholbach morning
<dholbach> heya kim0, dpm
<dpm> good morning dholbach, kim0!
<dpm> hola randa!
<randa> hey dpm :)
<evilvish> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<evilvish> jcastro: ^ :D  askubuntu is the factoid... thanks to popey  :)
<popey> and everyone else
<evilvish> is in*
 * AlanBell wonders why vish is evil
<evilvish> AlanBell: well, due to papercuts, newcomers would PM some Q and they were not waiting for me to respond.. and it seemed they were not trying to use mailing list or other channels to ask their Q..
<evilvish> i cant be online 24x7 :(
<evilvish> and i get to be closer to evilnhandler on the user list  ;p
<evilvish> new folks just assume that when someone is on the user list they are online right now and if they dont get a response immediately they are not too happy. :(
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0> duanedesign: morning man
<duanedesign> hello mr kim
<duanedesign> we finally got some snow here. \o/ First snow of the winter. Some years we only get one good snow
<kim0> yay
<duanedesign> it is nice, occasionaly, as long as you dont need to be somewhere super important
 * popey ponders being evilpopey
<popey> ah, no, I can just logon from iPad and be ipopey, which is just about evil enough.
<nigelb> popey: or iPope ;)
<doctormo> popey: You have an ipad?
<popey> doctormo: i do
<doctormo> popey: I guess someone has to be the guineapig. Although few guineapigs pay so much for the privilege ;-)
<doctormo> Like phones, I'm waiting. Maybe 3 years
<doctormo> I was super happy with my Galexy S Vibrent, and I waited _ages_ for a new phone while the market was in flux.
<popey> I liked my HTC hero for a while, got annoyed at the lack of updates and awful software selection
<doctormo> I feel the same flux with tablets atm
<popey> switched to iphone
<doctormo> popey: Wow, even if the HTC hero is aweful, I don't think you should buy an iphone just to troll me ;-)
<popey> :)
<popey> i love iphone
<popey> there, i said it
<popey> _so_ much more usable than android
<popey> IMNSHO
<doctormo> It's only a capitalist plot by the evil oppressors! apples are leading the charge against our freedoms, yadda etc... whatever.
<doctormo> popey: You won't get a rile out of me, I know you know what FOSS is about. And I'm not here to prevent you being daft with your money ;-)
<doctormo> Tell you what, wire $800 to me, I'll make you something and you can claim to have invested equally into ubuntu and apple ecosystems. :-P
 * popey put doctormo back in the box
<doctormo> popey: Impossible! Although I do have to go mend a shelf. No rest for fighters for justice!
<doctormo> By the way, are there going to be any more of those pod cast things you like doing?
<doctormo> I quite like those
<popey> yes
<dholbach> I actually use Windows 7 most of the time - it just works, all this messing around to get X/Y/Z to work, not for me
<dholbach> ok, I use Ubuntu when I give presentations... right
<popey> in a VM :)
<doctormo> dholbach: I guess someone has to use Windows. After all the can't be many windows users left, right.
<dholbach> doctormo, exactly :-P
<doctormo> See, this is why more people don't use Empathy for their IRC client. No stamina for suffering their own dogfood.
<doctormo> Although I admit, it is quite crap.
<dholbach> that totally depends on your use-case
<dholbach> gedit might be our std text editor
<dholbach> and for folks like my dad that's OK
<popey> i dont use empathy because it's not a command line irc client
<dholbach> but if I want a super-nerdy all-day-hacking editor, I might want to use something else
<dholbach> for somebody who hops on IRC for the first time just to check it out, empathy is probably good enough
 * AlanBell uses gedit as an all day hacking editor
<dholbach> AlanBell, I still guess you see what I mean :)
<AlanBell> I hate eclipse and IDEs
<doctormo> dholbach: We actually recommend webchat over empathy for user days.
<jcastro> awww man, did I miss the ipad discussion?
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes, we were talking about popey's castroness *ok very cheeky but what the hell*
<jcastro> castro doesn't like tablets
<dholbach> popey, unity --reset! THANKS
<doctormo> jcastro: You don't? But I thought pads were the new bling.
<jcastro> they tried tablets in like 1993, and they sucked then too
<jcastro> I supposed they're good if you want to consume content, but creating it, not so much
<jcastro> I need to type too much
<evilvish> we should be injecting!
<evilvish> nothing oral!
<doctormo> My sister had one of those swivel monitor laptops with touch, you could play mahjong really well on it.
<doctormo> No cd drive though, so when I put Ubuntu on it, she couldn't install anything else. *evil laugh*
<jcastro> I supposed with swype a tablet could be cool, shrug
<jcastro> they're too expensive, when they're $99 then maybe for a fancy xbmc remote or something
<popey> dholbach: :)
<doctormo> That's what I used my phone for, controlling wiimc is very nifty. BBC via internet all round.
<popey> my son loves playing games on iPad
<jussi> jcastro: here is your new tablet then ;) http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/ipad-and-tablets/asus-eee-pad-transformer-review-50002197/
<jcastro> so basically, a netbook
<jussi> jcastro: detachable netbook, yes
<jussi> If you want a tablet but don't want to sacrifice usability for portability, the Asus Eee Pad Transformer and its keyboard dock could be just what the doctor of computing ordered.
<evilvish> i'm hoping to see someone using a galaxy tab , not sure how well it works as a phone+tablet..
<kim0> evilvish: my friend did like it as a phone
<evilvish> oh!
<kim0> shit .. did not
<kim0> evilvish: sorry
<evilvish> kim0: ha! yea.. i do imagine it would be tough to carry it around.. :)
<kim0> waiting for a tegra2 tablet with Android-3 .. something that can dual-boot ubuntu would be insanely cool
<kim0> I dont even know if that's technically possible
 * kim0 hoping to hear .. Yes sure it is 
<popey> i guess storage will be the big issue there, for dual booting
<popey> most of them only have a limited internal flash memory
<doctormo> popey: I'm guessing science will come to the rescue.
<popey> screw science! Lets play minecraft!
<doctormo> popey the magicanic, sys admin of netopnick.
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day - and see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<akgraner> woo hoo  in case you haven't heard yes there will be 4 ubuntu women speaking at SCaLE 9x this year - Jane Silber and Leigh Honeywell are keynoting and akk and I are speaking as well.. woo hoo!
<jono> Technoviking, ping?
<doctormo> akgraner: Awesome!
<akgraner> doctormo, I know right!  :-)
<jono> jcastro, what was the wiki page for the app indicators again?
<jono> on the ubuntu wiki, where it explains how to hack on an indicator
<doctormo> jono: this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<jcastro> yep
<jono> thanks doctormo
<doctormo> np
<doctormo> jono: Anything interesting you need the info for? I've been doing indicator hacking myself.
<jono> doctormo, nope, just needed the reference :-)
<jono> doctormo, what are you hacking on/
<jono> jcastro, didn't we have Python bindings documented?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Python version
<doctormo> jono: You did, several blog posts and that wiki page has examples.
<doctormo> jono: I've got some ideas I'm working on with them
<jono> jcastro, I see the sample, but there are no API docs for Python - am I missing that?
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~ted/libappindicator/current/
<jcastro> this is all we have
<jono> right, so just the C bindings
<jcastro> right
<jono> ok, no worries, I just thought we had Python bindings docs for some reason
<jono> np
<jono> introspection will fix this in future
<jcastro> so basically "use the example, grab $whatever from the archive, modify to your needs" is what we have
<jono> right
<jono> I am just having the conversation to ensure we have docs for our dev work
<jono> we have C bindings, but not Python ones
<jono> which sucks a bit
<jcastro> yeah, well, my opinion on not having any place for any ayatana/unity docs and APIs is well documented, heh
<jono> jcastro, heh, well that is changing
<jcastro> I'm just waiting for the dash to land today
<jcastro> THEN I CAN GET TO WORK BABY.
<jcastro> woo!
<jono> jcastro, today?!
<jono> nice!
<jcastro> well, theoretically
<jono> lol
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/gordlovesme.png
<jcastro> there's gonna be a resizer thing on the bottom right corner
<jcastro> so you can make it as overlay-ey as you want
<jcastro> I think I just made that word up
<jcastro> man ... tough crowd
<AlanBell> ooooooohhhh
<AlanBell> so the 1px border which was implemented to punish those in the 7th circle of hell and accidentally got rolled into the shipping distro will be fixed?
<evilvish> AlanBell: that's screenshot is the dash.. i'm guessing, what you are thinking about is the windows and resizing?
<evilvish> if so, yea.. the 1px » 3px invisible border thing got fixed in compiz.. and now just needs to be done in the theme..
<evilvish> that*
<AlanBell> ah ok
<AlanBell> so what is jcastro on about with that screenshot?
<evilvish> AlanBell: the dash is the entry point when we click the main logo on the top..
<evilvish> kinda like the main menu
<AlanBell> oh that
<AlanBell> never use it
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah, that.
<jcastro> they fixed the 1px border of doom
<jcastro> the shadow will be counted as part of the border
<AlanBell> cool
<jcastro> hard to explain, but basically, it works awesome
<jcastro> waiting on the theme to be updated though
<AlanBell> the dash just does an odd collection of things I don't understand
<evilvish> hehe!
<jcastro> it's a launcher basically
<jcastro> super-*type stuff*
<AlanBell> yeah, it launches some things (web browser and app store) and is shortcuts into the applications button for other things
<jcastro> the search still hasn't landed yet
<jcastro> but basically what was in 10.10
<AlanBell> yeah, doesn't make sense in 10.10
<evilvish> kinda sad seeing that everything that landed last cycle has to be re-done again.. :(
<jcastro> it's all there, it just wasn't hooked up
<AlanBell> "music" and "photos and videos" do *exactly* the same thing
<AlanBell> both open the media category in the applications menu
<evilvish> IMO, they should just stopped at the point when they realized that mutter was crap and switched to compiz
<evilvish> and delayed Unity
<evilvish> but, alteast we have proof that mutter is crappy ;p
<jcastro> I'm pointing people who have performance problems with 10.10 UNE to Unity 2D
<jcastro> which really rocks on my slow old laptop
<evilvish> neat!!
<AlanBell> never had a performance problem with it on a core i3 laptop
<jcastro> this is an old core1
<jcastro> my current core i3 runs compiz unity just fine
<jcastro> I need to take some time to hit the university next week, I am willing to bet unity 2d screams on ltsp clients
<Technoviking> jono: the updated spreadsheet is on its way back
<jono> Technoviking, thanks so much!
<cjohnston> jono / jcastro Are yall aware of: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-January/005160.html  - if teams decide to start removing themselves from -locoteams(-approved) on LP it could also start affecting loco-dir
<Technoviking> jono: no problem, glad to help
<jcastro> cjohnston: !!!!! ouch
<Technoviking> jono: would like to talk sometime about what I can do help get IS support on getting the new Forums theme up and running
<Technoviking> starting to feel the process is slowing down
<jono> Technoviking, let's schedule a call
<Technoviking> jono: cool, whenever that is good with you, Tuesdays and 11:30AM till 1:30PM Monday/Wednesday suck for me, can be free any other time
<jono> Technoviking, I am off next week, tomorrow OK?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ya..
<Technoviking> jono: sure, anytime after 9am MST
<jcastro> speaking of, what did the FC think of my recommendations at UDS Technoviking?
<jcastro> do they still want to kill me?
<jono> Technoviking, cool I will ping and we can chat if that is cool
<Technoviking> jcastro: yeah they do, but who doesn't a little bit:)
<jcastro> heh
<Technoviking> jono: sure, sounds good
<AlanBell> pleia2: popey: I am about to add the -accessibility team blog feed to planet ubuntu unless anyone shouts NO! real soon
<pleia2> should be fine, thanks for the heads up AlanBell :)
<popey> great plan
<AlanBell> done, if I didn't mess it up
<jcastro> akgraner: Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb
<czajkowski> cjohnston: bah, I've gone and poked mat about this
<jcastro> akgraner: seesmic.com/app
<Technoviking> jono: I don't know if Matt Z need these stats, but here they are Threads: 1,540,531, Posts: 9,805,319, Members: 1,226,996, Active Members (posted last 60 days): 55,605
<jono> thanks Technoviking :-)
<AlanBell> http://planet.ubuntu.com I didn't mess it up :)
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> why did I have to click that and then see yet more posts on how to remove mono
<Pendulum> popey: ignore that and just look at the current top post :P
<doctormo> popey: I'm sure there'll be an apple ios article sooner or later.
<popey> I can sort that.
<doctormo> popey: Yes, I'm sure. But reading your own article isn't the same.
<pleia2> I hadn't seen the accessibility logo, that's great :)
<popey> yeah, I thought that too!
<jono> Pendulum, just making a coffee and then ready for our call
<Pendulum> jono: sounds good :)
<jono> Pendulum, all set
<Pendulum> okay. skype, phone, which do you prefer?
<jono> skype is best for me if that is ok for you, Pendulum
<Pendulum> works for me
<jono> feel free to call me up :-)
<doctormo> nigelb: Looks like there is quite the interest in your user days, several comments on the deviantArt blog I posted.
<Pendulum> doctormo: yay!
<kim0> forums are super slow
<daker> kim0, i am getting : Database error
<kim0> Yeah
<kim0> who should we bug :)
<czajkowski> jono: we good for our call next week ? kinda need to get back on track
<jono> czajkowski, I can't next week as I am off work, can we talk tomorrow?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> jono: just gives a shout whenever and I'm here
<jono> czajkowski, let's pick a time
<czajkowski> ok
<jono> czajkowski, 6pm UK / 10am Pacific?
<czajkowski> jono: not working otomorow so what ever time you're free
<czajkowski> jono: sounds good slot me in
<czajkowski> Danke :)
<jono> rock and roll :-)
<czajkowski> :D
<Technoviking> night all
<pleia2> kim0: they ordered new hardware for the forums, so no one to bug, it's known and being handled :)
<kim0> heh :) things are better now
<czajkowski> can they order more servers for hte wiki, the constant errors are annoying
<czajkowski> *the
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-21
<nhandler> czajkowski: elmo said it is due to the old moin version they are running
<czajkowski> nhandler: so help me one of these days I'm going to find them severs and kick them very hard :)
<nigelb> doctormo: :)
<nhandler> czajkowski: Try working on a UWN release with errors every second or third edit ;)
<czajkowski> nhandler: at least with that you can use a tomboy note and do al the work in that then copy in for final version
<czajkowski> for random editing it;'s just a pain lately
<doctormo> nhandler: What do you need for that?
<doctormo> czajkowski: You know the wiki has no search indexing? Every time someone does a search, it brings the sever to it's knees.
<nhandler> doctormo: Nah, we are fine. The errors aren't too bad (since at least no information is lost). It is more of an annoyance than anything (having to reload the page)
<nhandler> doctormo: That is why I use Google's 'site:wiki.ubuntu.com' feature
<doctormo> nhandler: Sometimes I think you guys revel in being stick in the muds with that wiki.
<doctormo> I maintain my belief that it's a burden to the ubuntu community.
<doctormo> And should probably be deleted entirely.
<jcastro> I hate the wiki
<nhandler> The wiki does have its uses, but I do think that it is over-used a bit
<akgraner> I use It's all text for editing wikis so if the server crashes  you still have your edits
<jono> dinda, any more progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/704143 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704143 in ubuntudeveloperportal "Make Ubuntu developer manual available on developer.ubuntu.com" [High,Confirmed]
<dinda> jono: not today, still haven't been able to talk to kyle
<jono> ok, does he know about the bug?
<jono> dinda, he does now, I just subscribed him to it :-)
<dinda> jono: no but I'll tell him; everything in there is what he was advocating for on the mailing list just last week
<dinda> jono: he had some good ideas on how to make it happen
<jono> cool :-)
<dinda> jono:  I'm in an America's board meeting right now - we've been meaning to ask you if there is some push internally to make canonical technical folks apply for membership asap?  we had several candidates who seemed rather 'anxious' that they get membership asap
<dinda> jono:  have to run, will catch up later
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jono, on it
<jono> dholbach, thanks so much, pal
<jono> sorry to burden you with this on a Friday morning
<dholbach> no worries
<jono> dholbach, I assume there will be no problem getting me those stats?
<dholbach> I hope not - if it's the same as last time
<jono> afaik they are
<jono> I will check in a bit later and see how you are doing
<jono> thanks!
<kim0> Morning o/
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير
<kim0> صباح النور
<kim0> Lovely shiny sunny weather
<dholbach> kim0, speak for yourself :)
<kim0> I am hehe
<AlanBell> misty and gloomy in Belgium
<dholbach> 0°C, grey, chance of snow in Berlin
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> heya dholbach
<czajkowski> Ohh today is dholbach day! aka NATIONAL HUG DAY !! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Hug_Day
<dholbach> yyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooo!
 * dholbach HUGS YOU ALL
 * Tm_T huggles dholbach and everyone else
<AlanBell> *hugs*
 * topyli hugs Alot
 * jussi hi 5's duanedesign
<jussi> National Hug day... which nation...? (Why not "international"?)
<duanedesign> morning all
<akgraner> duanedesign, morning :-)
<duanedesign> hello amber o/
<akgraner> I need an audacity expert :-/  I can
<akgraner> I can't figure out one thing I want to change on the interview I recorded yesterday..  :-(
<jussi> akgraner: try #ubuntustudio - although it is a little on the dead sid atm
<popey> akgraner: whats the specific thing?
<akgraner> jussi - thanks
 * popey has used audacity a *bit*
<popey> podcasting etc
<akgraner> popey  - I need to make it center pan instead of panning hard left and right
<akgraner> jorge is in one ear and I am in the other
<popey> ahhh
<akgraner> and I wanted to fix it
<popey> skype call huh?
<akgraner> yeah - and I forgot to change the settings
<popey> you could just make it mono :)
<popey> thats the quick and easy way
<akgraner> ahhh let me try that then...it doesn't sound bad in you are listening to it on the computer but if you put on headphones it's a but annoying
<akgraner> bit even
<popey> http://joedale.typepad.com/integrating_ict_into_the_/2010/02/recording-skype-and-editing-in-audacity.html
<popey> "When you've finished editing, split the tracks again. Click on the drop down menu and select Mono for each one. Select both tracks by holding down Ctrl and pressing A or clicking Edit/Select/All. Then click Project/Quick Mix and you're done. To achieve stereo separation, slide the L .. R pan control 20% to the right for one of the tracks and 20% to the left for the other before mixing them both together."
<akgraner> popey thank you!!!
<popey> HTH, off to lunch
<popey> np
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> popey thanks! that worked  - you are the man!!
<popey> \o/
<JFo> *YAwn*
 * popey tickles JFo 
 * evilvish cautiously tickles popey … someone's gotta try it! ;p
<czajkowski> JFo: Ents Crew was a group of students who used to work security in my uni, we used to bus students to clubs and work the night club with the other bouncers, and bring students on class parties. We also were a bunch of piss heads :)
<JFo> sounds like a fun crew :)
 * JFo slaps popey's hands away :)
<czajkowski> JFo: yeah some of my best mates from college are in that group, all coming from different courses, we try and meet up now and go on weekend trips.
<JFo> cool
<czajkowski> yup
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> this "always on" glow in unity is confusing
<czajkowski> at least you have unity
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<jcastro> hey czajkowski
<jcastro> is there a reason we don't just forward /LoCoTeamList to the directory?
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello
<czajkowski> jcastro: what do you mean?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<jcastro> shouldn't these be on the directory by now?
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye most are but there are still groups who use the wiki
<jcastro> :(
<czajkowski> I'd be all for it being in one central place ie the LD tbh
<czajkowski> some teams edit the wiki easier then the LD
<czajkowski> even sense the last day poked people on irc to change stuf as he cant on the LD
<czajkowski> :s
<jono> hey all
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> hey dpm
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> hey dpm, do you have an example on how to use that big orange button CSS on your portal?
<jcastro> I just need like an example
<dholbach> hola jono
<czajkowski> jcastro: but if you fancy we can try it ot for a while
<jono> hey dholbach
<kim0> hey o/
<czajkowski> and see if there are any massive objections
<jcastro> czajkowski: well, if there's going to be a rebellion ....
<czajkowski> I think it'd be a really good idea
<czajkowski> jcastro: I can deal with that
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> resolved the LP issue yesterday
<czajkowski> I think I can deal with an wiki issue
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> not to sound overly cynical ... (here it comes)
<czajkowski> w00t
<jcastro> but I am starting to agree with doctormo that we need to delete large swaths of the wiki
<czajkowski> lol
<jcastro> the whole wiki probably not
 * doctormo does a little dance
<jcastro> but like, there's some serious junk
<czajkowski> jcastro: I don't think you;ll find anyone in here that will disagree with you, however many teams heavily use it, as they can add content that is not English which they can't elsewhere :(
<czajkowski> jcastro: JFo jono http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Hug_Day
<JFo> yep :)
<jcastro> yeah but there's no reason we can't do "find any wiki page that's older than 2 years that no one has touched since then"
<jcastro> and then blam, there you go, a list of pages for people to either fix or delete for global jam
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<czajkowski> jcastro: *ahem* loco council did this last bug jam :)
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> how many pages was it? was it like alot?
<czajkowski> jcastro: problem is as I said you'll find one member of the community who randomly adds conten to a wiki page
<czajkowski> jcastro: bout 30
<czajkowski> not many pages granted
<czajkowski> but so many link to places and link back it's a maze
<czajkowski> I plan to do another one this bug jam
<jcastro> it's intensely frustrating
<czajkowski> jcastro: I won't argue with you :)
<czajkowski> but the thing is take community on the wiki, it's a massive area
<czajkowski> and lotta folks add "snippets" to random pages
<czajkowski> if you remove them, they tend to get very cranky :(
<jcastro> maybe instead we should say ....
<jcastro> "think twice before putting something on the wiki"
<jcastro> or "go back and tidy up please"
<czajkowski> nods
<dpm> jcastro, unfortunately not, my button is not CSS-enabled, I need to work on that later. What I can give you, though, is the button in SVG format to modify.
<jcastro> but even then, if I had 500 people each with 40 hours, it's past the point of performance return that they could never get anywhere
<jcastro> dpm: that would be perfect!
<jcastro> dpm: just send it over mail or whatever, and no rush
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> lp down, wiki's slow, forums need new hw.
<jcastro> we're getting big!
<doctormo> Maybe we could have an archiving point, say 2 years after which wiki pages come with a giant warning about how they're out of date and may need updating.
<dpm> jcastro, sure. If you know the text that will be there, I can send you a button already with the text you want.
<jcastro> oh I'm going to do a bunch of them
<jcastro> "The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request."
<dpm> ok, I'll send you a generic one then, just a sec...
<jcastro> yeah just have it say "Frequently Asked Questions" or something
<jcastro> that's one I'll use a bunch
<jcastro> AlanBell: did you ever get any traction for turning on that text indexing or whatever?
<akgraner> jcastro, jono, http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Unity-Bite-Size-Bug-Campaign-Interview-with-Canonical-s-Jorge-Castro  there you go :-)
<akgraner> popey, thanks again :-)
<popey> np :)
<popey> anytime
<jcastro> akgraner: on it!
<jono> akgraner, rock and roll!
<jcastro> \o/
<Technoviking> morning all
<dpm> jcastro, buttons on your way
 * popey tickles Technoviking 
<jcastro> thanks
<jcastro> jono: you're using the css "awesome" class right?
<jono> jcastro, for which site?
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j6s87ly7hs <---------- FAVOURITE BAND
<jcastro> jono: developer.u.c
<Technoviking> popey: tee-he
<jcastro>             <a style="font-size: 12px;" class="awesome" href="http://developer.ubuntu.com/create/anjuta/">Get Started</a></td>
<jcastro> that's for the fancy buttons ^
<Technoviking> jono: still want to chat today? If you are swamped, it can wait till you get back for sure.
<jcastro> omg, class awesome is ... well, you know
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day - have a great weekend
<Technoviking> dholbach: you too
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dpm> see you dholbach!
 * dholbach hugs you all back :)
<kim0> dholbach: nice weekend
<Pendulum> dpm: have a good weekend!
<Pendulum> dholbach: ^^
<Pendulum> tabfail :(
<dpm> Pendulum, no worries, always happy to get wished a good weekend! :-)
<akgraner> now who can I interview for next week
<akgraner> muahaha
<Pendulum> akgraner: that sounds scary
 * Pendulum hids from akgraner 
<akgraner> I know - I'm in a weird mood today :-) giddy with a touch or fright...
<akgraner> of even
<akgraner> but it works for me
<jcastro> dpm: I remember what happened now, you showed your button and I was like "oooh"
<jcastro> and then bacon showed the CSS and I was like "oooh, more"
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> yeah, CSS is the way
<dpm> I need to do this for the translation portal theme too
<jcastro> I just hope no one blames me for it being called "awesome"
<jcastro> because you know people will be like "ugh, jorge was here, why couldn't he just call it 'button' or something"
<JFo> tell them I named it
<JFo> :)
<JFo> and that they should prepare for the 'epic' ones
<JFo> ;-)
<jono> Technoviking, definitel
<jono> y
<jono> I just need to figure out a time
 * czajkowski suspects jono has a phone glued to his ear these days 
<jono> czajkowski, I do right now :-)
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
 * czajkowski munches on his prawn crisps 
<czajkowski> saw them had to buy em
<czajkowski> nyommmy
<Technoviking> i have a meeting from 11am till 12 noon MST (may run long, but free other than runing to get my son from school real quick
<jcastro> czajkowski: i am waiting for him to walk into a UDS session one day with one of those bluetooth headsets.
<czajkowski> as mdz rightly said, if you're not using them, they should be in your pocked
<czajkowski> or you look like one of the '80s yuppies
<popey> hehe, i was watching Nathan Barley last night
<popey> he wears two of them
<popey> all the time
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwTzPnWsz20
<popey> i have no idea if that clip has naughty words in it
<jono> dpm, call done
<jono> ready to hop on Skype?
<dpm> jono, yep, let me fire it up
<jono> :-)
<jono> Technoviking, no worries - I will ping you this afternoon
<jono> jcastro, I *hate* those BT headsets
<jono> although, I do have one for my PS3
<jcastro> well you're fancy Mr. California now
<jcastro> convertible, bt headset
<jcastro> you're going to end up on Entourage
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> thanks for the agenda czajkowski :-)
<czajkowski> jono: no skype :( cant get natty to install, can you mobile me ?
<jono> czajkowski, will msg you
<sense> jcastro: Have you heard anything about StachExchange's plans for localisation?
<jcastro> nope
<sense> aw
<cjohnston> Anyone got a recient copy of the Home page for the wiki?
<cjohnston> or know how to revert it back
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HOme
<popey> any good?
<popey> ooo, no, very old
<popey> that page should _really_ be immutable
<popey> the number of times it gets deleted/changed is just stupid
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<popey> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_VAAbWQhWHgJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/+https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk
<cjohnston> hmm.. no code tho
<popey> no
<popey> i had a backup
<cjohnston> one of the is people is trying to get backup
<jcastro> man, Potbelly is SOOOOO good
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
 * popey tickles cjohnston 
<popey> oops
<doctormo> jcastro: Sounds fattening. what is it?
 * popey redirects his tickles to czajkowski 
<jcastro> it's a sub sandwich
 * popey fancies haggis tonight
<pleia2> there is a potbelly clone here in SF, "toaster oven" - apparently they get asked all the time whether the chains are related
 * doctormo had sausages for lunch.
<czajkowski> popey: oi cheeky bugger, no ticking !
<czajkowski> *tickling
 * jono hugs czajkowski :-)
<doctormo> pleia2: Hey, did you get my email about art logs?
<cjohnston> ummm
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, haven't had a chance to think it through fully, I'll get to it after work
<doctormo> pleia2: thanks
<AlanBell> jcastro: no traction at all
<sense> Is "That doesn't ring true" a valid English expression?
<AlanBell> sense: yes
<sense> Hurray! I remembered it correctly. Thanks AlanBell!
<AlanBell> basically means you think something is false but you might not be able to state why
<akgraner> AlanBell, you asked for pics of the house a couple days ago  - see my facebook page - I tagged a lot of pete's so they would show up there
<sense> AlanBell: ah, ok. thanks for the clarification
<AlanBell> thanks akgraner, looking now
<akgraner> I think on FB Let me tag those right quick as well
<AlanBell> the finished article looks great!
<akgraner> AlanBell, just tagged about 8 more from today
<akgraner> I can't wait to be back in my own office instead of my parents kitchen or living room
<AlanBell> is the new house in the same place as the old one or did it get rebuilt on the other side of the wood like Eeyore's house
<AlanBell> where exactly is UDS-O?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Budapest
<doctormo> AlanBell: Although the wiki is deadly out of date, a tweet from a blog from news from mark says May 9th Budapest.
<AlanBell> yeah I was looking for more exact than that
<AlanBell> do we know the hotel?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: hasn't been announced
<AlanBell> ok
<pleia2> May 9 - 13 (it was announced last summer)
<pleia2> oh, no hotel yet though
<pleia2> doctormo: will you be doing the community sponsorship thing again?
<doctormo> pleia2: I hope so, do you want to help organise with me?
<pleia2> doctormo: yes, I can help out :) we're hoping to add it to our list of options for ubuntu-women sponsorship
<pleia2> maybe get more press about it this time around
<doctormo> pleia2: Sounds great, I have to review my kickstarter proposal and also look at the Debian team's concerns. But otherwise we should be good to make a go at it.
<czajkowski> pleia2: akgraner Pendulum maybe this may help other women, mostly it's for my memories but it may encourage others. http://paste.ubuntu.com/556676/
<czajkowski> only missing natty which are done but drafts :(
 * czajkowski hugs Pendulum 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: thanks for reminding me how much I used to blog
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks! I'll add it to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS/Stories
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> Karmic is the most fun as I'd never been to one
<czajkowski> and I really feel more stuff got done in the evening as we all hung out in the massive lobby
<czajkowski> also sitting down beside mdz and not realising who he was and ranting about ubuntu was entertaining and only knowing on the wednesday who he was
<czajkowski> Lucid was dallas, where we went shooting and ice skating and where I got to meet more canonical folks on other teams that I never would have met or known, so that was a highlight
<czajkowski> oh and getting elected to the loco council while I was there
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm horrid at blogging so don't have much UDS stuff up on mine, but I'm trying to figure out how to get stuff somewhere that you guys have it (without spamming planet, etc. with posts for things that were 3-9 months ago ;) )
<czajkowski> Maverick was fun as that was where the loco council kicked ass and came up with some really cool projects that came into effect like banners and new stuff,
<czajkowski> Natty was hands on meeting loco people and listening to them
<czajkowski> fun fun times
<pleia2> Pendulum: oh great, thanks :)
<pleia2> I'll probably be doing a retrospective blog post that discusses some of my experiences from both
<Pendulum> *nods*
<czajkowski> I could do that too I guess, but never really looked at it as a female attending an event tbh, so not sure I could write it that way
<czajkowski> always me just I dunno having fun chatting to people and getting action items :)
<pleia2> I'm not writing it with a female slant either, there are lots more people than women who have questions about the experience
<czajkowski> it's fun :)
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I look at it all as "demystifying UDS" :)
<Pendulum> at some poitn I want to write something that's specific to accessibility because I know I had major concerns prior to my first UDS (and they come back to a certain extent every UDS) about actual physical access
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye I sure even thinking about the venue and how to get there and about
<Pendulum> which were pretty much unfounded (and the part which were problematic weren't anything that Canonical could control)
<Pendulum> yeah. I'm worried about Budapest
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ash cloud :)
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I was thinking having to have someone go around and open the door from the inside so that I could get to the auditorium in Brussels
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ahhh yes.
<Pendulum> and the transportation situation is rarely ideal so I generally have to make a decision on whether I go out with people and spend the extra energy on dealing with inaccessible transport or whether I stay in and miss things
 * czajkowski may be heading back to Canada in July :D 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: a week of maple syrup and waffles again :D
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I think maple syrup is the only real reason you come to North America ever :P
<czajkowski> :D
<pleia2> and crispy bacon
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye tc and cox are on the planning stages :D We've found July to be free
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ohh sooo much bacon smothered in syrup.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: so Canada in July and then rugby world cup?
<czajkowski> cup may not happen :s
<Pendulum> :(
<Pici> mmm... maple syrup
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye Cox and tc cant make it
<Pendulum> pleia2: I knew I drank more in Belgium than in Orlando, but your blog is reminding me exactly how much more
<Pendulum> I think I'd blocked some of it from my memory
<pleia2> Pendulum: haha, yeah, there was beer everywhere in Brussels
<pleia2> and I didn't even link http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2996
<JanC> hehe, I still remember the green beer  ☺
<Pendulum> so do I
<czajkowski> I remember the mess on Daviey
<Pendulum> I still tease Daviey about the famboise he spilled on me
<czajkowski> JanC: ohh 2 more weeks and we shall be there again :D
<Pendulum> *framboise
<JanC> I guess it was one of the "new style" sweetened framboises, so very sticky?  ;)
<Pendulum> JanC: yes. not so fun :(
<JanC> maybe that's why I prefer "old style" unsweetened kriek/framboise/etc.
<JanC> ;)
<czajkowski> BANANA BEER!
<JanC> Mongozo ?
<JanC> or real banana beer?
<czajkowski> no idea what it's call
<czajkowski> I know it's only served down stairs in delerium
<JanC> probably Mongozo
<JanC> "banana beer" is just fermented bananas, and AFAIK you can only buy it in Matongo (the "Congolese/African quarter" in Brussels)
<czajkowski> so damn tasty
<Technoviking> ring ring ring, Banana Beer!
<czajkowski> 4 days of beer and chocolate
<czajkowski> I may need to be in the gym every night this week to make up for it
<JanC> I'll try to remember to get some chocolate at the booth this year  ;)
<JanC> czajkowski: there also exists sugarless chocolate  ;)
<JanC> not sure how it tastes though
<czajkowski> JanC: nooo I want the real stuff
<czajkowski> shall go to the chocolate shop I go to and stock up on a lot of yummy white chocci
<JanC> maybe you should go to a wholesale shop and buy 5kg blocks  :P
<czajkowski> eh no
<czajkowski> tis like my logic with syrup
<czajkowski> it's a treat
<czajkowski> any more and then it's not good
<czajkowski> so I only have oddles of syrup while stateside
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> and canada
<Pendulum> czajkowski: and you did in Brussels
<JanC> hehe, like when you work in a chocolate or cookie factory, they let you eat as much of it as you want
<Pendulum> we really should have filmed popey trying the bacon & syrup
<JanC> most people can't *see* cookies/chocolate outside of their job anymore  ;)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye a little, but not every day
<czajkowski> not like orlando :D
<czajkowski> crispy goodness smothered in it
<Pendulum> I have been dieting too long because I actually am finding more foods that I used to love that even the idea makes me feel a little ill
<czajkowski> heart attack waiting to happen
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks!  Where do you find the time?
 * akgraner can't blog my way out of a paperbag right now
<czajkowski> akgraner: I've a few in draft
<czajkowski> hoping to get a few out over the next few days
<czajkowski> but now planning holiday in July with 2 of my girlies :D CANNOT_WAIT
<akgraner> czajkowski, nice...
<akgraner> Writing all week for work, makes doing it for fun not so fun all the time :-)  but I am hoping soon I blog on my personal blog again soon
<czajkowski> akgraner: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/01/05/ubuntu-women-project-growing-in-strength/
<akgraner> czajkowski, me reads now  brb
<akgraner> nice write up...
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> yeah stumbled upon that
<czajkowski> kinda nice to go over some stuff
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-22
<Technoviking> everyone have a great weekend
<czajkowski> Technoviking: you too
<czajkowski> Pendulum: love how michelles status gets hijacked :)
<duanedesign> did someone mention bacon and syrup, mmmmmmmmm :)
<duanedesign> http://drool.popey.com/
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> trust me that is not the face popey makes when he tastes bacon and syrup
<czajkowski> more the face of  a 4 year old being forced to eat their greens
<jono> akgraner, mind putting up http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/01/22/making-ubuntu-more-personal-identify-contributions-to-engage-more-personally/ on ubuntu-news?
<akgraner> jono okie dokie - don't mind at all
<jono> thanks akgraner :-)
<akgraner> jono it's posted- http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/01/22/making-ubuntu-more-personal-identify-contributions-to-engage-more-personally/
<doctormo> akgraner: the article says it's by you, are you not allowed to change it to jono?
<akgraner> at the bottom it says where it's originally posted
<akgraner> the by is the editor who posts it - nothing new there
<akgraner> the old Fridge was the same way
<akgraner> this way we know who posted it at a glance
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: Aye I see
<doctormo> akgraner: How are you by the way? We haven't talked in a while.
<akgraner> I know, I've missed talking to you...
<akgraner> Fine - Still living at home with my parents  - I should put cameras up - its not the Walton's we are way more funnier here...
<akgraner> New House should be ready by end of February or first of March..
<akgraner> seem like forever but it in reality it will only be about 5 months
<doctormo> akgraner: It sounds like things are getting back on track, which is good.
<jono> thanks akgraner!
<doctormo> I've been busy with various projects, I might even be starting a business. None tech related, we'll see how to research pans out.
<akgraner> doctormo, yeppers...
<akgraner> doctormo, really?
<akgraner> is it non-tech non-open source or still tied to open source somehow?
<doctormo> akgraner: Yea, turns out that will all my graphics and design, web experience etc I make a good business partner ;-)
<akgraner> :-) nice!
<doctormo> Well it's non-technical as in not involving computers. Except for making websites I guess.
<doctormo> then again computers havent exactly given me a way to get a job. Which is why I'm being more open about the kinds of jobs I should explore.
<akgraner> gotcha
<doctormo> Funny, one of my friends who read my horror short story said I should go into tech writing. heh
<akgraner> Good Luck - you gotta keep us informed it's always fun to see what everyone is doing and working on
<akgraner> hehe
<doctormo> akgraner: Thanks :-) will let you know if it stays on track. Might be fun to do my own biz for a change.
<doctormo> pleia2, evilvish: Hey guys.
 * evilvish waits for pleia2 too..
 * popey tickles doctormo 
 * doctormo tickles popey's ipad
<popey> I don't think Steve would like that.
<duanedesign> hello all
<paultag> hello, world
<doctormo> hello paultag's world
<paultag> hey doctormo
<pleia2> doctormo: you about?
<pleia2> replying to your email
<doctormo> pleia2: thanks
 * duanedesign waves at pleia2 l
<pleia2> g'day duanedesign :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Thanks for your response, I think it's the directory that's the issue
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> ah, the apache2 directory
<pleia2> doctormo: try now?
<doctormo> pleia2: Confirmed working.
<pleia2> great
 * duanedesign waves at doctormo 
 * doctormo mexican waves at duanedesign
<duanedesign> was just having a cup of tea ;)
<doctormo> a good cup of tea? or one of those teas from  America? ;-)
<duanedesign> doctormo: no no, none of that. I am a graduate of "Doctormo's Impromptu UDS Tea Class"
<doctormo> What'cha havin?
<duanedesign> doctormo: PG Tips
<jcastro> hi!
<doctormo> Nice, duanedesign, got any Yorkshire yet? they've started selling it here in all sorts of places.
<doctormo> hey jcastro
<duanedesign> doctormo: i almost got some last time I was at the store. Was a little unsure about the difference in Red and Gold?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Not much, get the gold if you can. Try both.
<doctormo> duanedesign: Because if PG Tips is a solid 5 out of 10, Yorkshire is a good 8.
<doctormo> Twinings and Tetleys gets only 3 IMO. While if liptons wasn't disqualified from being tea, it'd get a -1
<duanedesign> lol
<jcastro> akgraner: don't forget to accept that person's answer if it answers your question
<doctormo> Why is glade always broken in Ubuntu? With 10.10 it won't do liststores (crashes) I guess it needs testing more...
<JanC> glade doesn't crash when adding a liststore here?
<doctormo> JanC: I nailed it down, it crashes when you drag the un-created column row,
<doctormo> Something that would only happy to people using a wacom tablet like me
<doctormo> Since dragging happens all the time by accident due to small variations in pen position when clicking.
<doctormo> Thanks for checking it out though JanC, much appricated
<JanC> right, I can reproduce that with the mouse too
<JanC> and sounds like exactly the sort of thing that "never" gets tested...
<JanC> doctormo: if you have a bug #, I also tested in natty, and it crashes there too
<doctormo> JanC: I don't, go ahead and make one for me and I'll give you a cookie.
<JanC> bah, approt doesn't want to help  :-(
<JanC> apport
<JanC> doctormo: feel free to "me-too", add info, etc. to bug #706432
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706432 in glade-3 "glade crashes if you drag the "< define a new column >" row of List Stores when no columns are defined yet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706432
<doctormo> JanC: As promised: http://imagebin.org/133911
<doctormo> have a cookie
<JanC> thanks  ☺
 * JanC stores cookie away for when he has coffee
<doctormo> It's probably redeemable at uds for some of those hi-tech 3D cookies too.
<paultag> cookies?
<paultag> where
<doctormo> paultag: http://imagebin.org/133911
<pleia2> paultag: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5235347430
<pleia2> man, those were good
<paultag> awwww
<paultag> pleia2: I was JUST about to post that :D
<pleia2> :)
<paultag> pleia2: that was a fun day :)
<pleia2> yeah it was
<paultag> pleia2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5215123278/in/set-72157625409812461/#/   :)
<paultag> doctormo: looks so uncomfortable
<pleia2> yay us!
<doctormo> super secrete OH+MA+PA cookies away!
<pleia2> yeah well he's british
<paultag> doctormo: sed s/PA/CA/g
<paultag> doctormo: AWAY!
<doctormo> pleia2: Nah, I'm internalized. My interpersonal emulator isn't perfect so certain situations still cause more crashes than wine.
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> That's the look of a weird crash error on my internal command line ;-)
<doctormo> pleia2, paultag: what are you two up to today?
<paultag> doctormo: you, sir, are a rampant nutjob
<paultag> doctormo: just working on some fluxboxen' loven'
<paultag> doctormo: getting some patches upstream, and rebuilding for an update
<paultag> fixes a NX issue causing 100% CPU load and ah hard crash
<pleia2> I'm on call this weekend, so some work stuff, some cleaning up of my inbox and blog-things, user days is in a week so have some things there
<paultag> a *
<doctormo> paultag: ahem, I sir am a salient nut job.
<paultag> pleia2: wooo!
<paultag> pleia2: I'm exited to *watch* this time ;)
<paultag> doctormo: senile *
<pleia2> paultag: haha, I somehow volunteered to do one again, not sure how that happened
<paultag> p	;)
<paultag> pleia2: ;)
<doctormo> pleia2: Where you in a room of people all saying how someone else will lead?
<paultag> pleia2: I needed a break this cycle from that role :)
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, everyone took a step back and I wasn't paying attention ;)
<doctormo> paultag, pleia2: want to try a quick python app for me? It'll be fun.
<paultag> doctormo: sure, man
<pleia2> I'm on my hardy system at the moment
<doctormo> grab lp:bugbear, might even work on hardy... maybe. and run './create_issue.py'
<pleia2> k
<doctormo> I think it'd be gtkbuilder that'd fall over on hardy, because it might be too out of date to glade up the interface.
<paultag> doctormo: hardy had glade3 iirc
<paultag> or that was in intrepid
<paultag> I can't recall
<paultag> doctormo: dude, yaml, ouch
<JanC> glade 3 has changed a lot over time
<doctormo> paultag: It's a lingering dep
<paultag> doctormo: json is native iirc, and is much nicer imho
<paultag> JanC: yeah, it has
<doctormo> json? javascript, you're as bad as all those gnome freaks with their couchdbs. ;-)
<paultag> JanC: glade 1 and 2 both created code files, wich was lame. I'm glad it's using XML now, even if XML is gross
<pleia2> Version: 2.12.2-0ubuntu1
<paultag> doctormo: dude, you're like a kid who hears the word veggie and freaks out
<JanC> well, creating code is fien if it can read code back too  ;)
<paultag> doctormo: json has nothing to do with javascript other then markup
<JanC> s/fien/fine/
<paultag> JanC: :)
<doctormo> paultag: I'm happy with yaml, it's nice and editable. I actually prefer it over xml and json.
<JanC> paultag: that's what .NET IDEs do BTW
<paultag> JanC: so gross
<paultag> doctormo: that's a dirty boldfaced lie
<doctormo> paultag: Nu-uh, best thing there is for configs.
<paultag> doctormo: I'm missing gtkme, what package is it, do you know?
<JanC> but I guess it's easier to read code back with C# than with glorified machine code like C  ;)
<paultag> doctormo: json? Yeah, I agree
<doctormo> Ah right, this is why I got you guys to test :-)
<paultag> JanC: truth
<JanC> and macros don't help either
<paultag> not at all
<doctormo> paultag: yaml
<paultag> doctormo: json? yeah I agree
<paultag> doctormo: what package is python-gtkme ?
<pleia2> bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n'
<pleia2> man, hardy is all kinds of fail today :)
<paultag> pleia2: awwwww :)
 * pleia2 pets her little netbook
<paultag> Wooohoo! My headache's gone!
<pleia2> yay!
<doctormo> pleia2: thanks for trying.
<pleia2> still trying! needing python-yaml
<paultag> doctormo: hey, lameface! I need gtkme :)
<pleia2> and that
<paultag> doctormo: what package should I apt-get ?
<doctormo> paultag: you'll need https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/ppa and it's version 0.8.4 which I'm just uploading now, so you might have to hold onto your pants for a second.
<paultag> doctormo: cheers ;)
<doctormo> paultag: or just grab lp:~doctormo/doctormo-random/gtkme/ and slap it in the same dir as the script.
<paultag> doctormo: I forgot you wrote that abstraction layer
<doctormo> paultag: It's a good layer, I've had a lot of fun with it.
<paultag> doctormo: aye
<paultag> doctormo: fwiw -- cp ../gtkme/lib/gtkme/ ./ -r
<doctormo> paultag: In the end a lot of the clever bits should go into quickly. But Rick Spensor has that very serious sort of 'stop bothering me with junk' vibe.
<paultag> doctormo: what about xsdvalidate ?
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, for sure
 * doctormo facepalms
<doctormo> Yea I put xsdvalidate deps into gtkme, forgot about that.
<pleia2> hm, what glib module?
<paultag> pleia2: humm?
<pleia2>   File "/home/elizabeth/bugbear/gtkme/__init__.py", line 25, in <module>
<pleia2>     import glib
<pleia2> ImportError: No module named glib
<doctormo> paultag: lp:~doctormo/doctormo-random/xsdvalidate
<paultag> pleia2: interesting error
<doctormo> pleia2: I think you need python-gtk
<JanC> so, doctormo's glade crasher is reported in GNOME bugzilla too...
<doctormo> nice JanC :-)
<pleia2> doctormo: which does not exist in hardy! I think I'll stop now :)
<JanC> or python-gobject
<pleia2> I should upgrade my netbook someday
<doctormo> pleia2: at least to 10.04
<paultag> doctormo: OK, I have a GUI up
<paultag> doctormo: should I report a dummy issue, or will it clot up launchpad?
<doctormo> paultag: It prints to stdout, don't worry
<paultag> doctormo: roger
<pleia2> doctormo: forgive my sysadminness, when it's working and not EOLed upgrades make me wince ;)
<doctormo> pleia2: hardy only has 4 months for EOL
<paultag> doctormo: We're done: {'fixed': False, 'type': 'desktop', 'name': "I don't muchly care for Windows", 'critical': 2}
<doctormo> paultag: nice, now report a device issue
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, I'll need to get on it soon
<paultag> We're done: {'device': {'device': 'usb:046d:08da', 'name': 'Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger', 'subclass': '2 Streaming', 'class': '1 Audio'}, 'fixed': False, 'type': 'dev', 'name': 'My webcam is slow as all hell', 'critical': 2}
<paultag> doctormo: well done :)
<doctormo> paultag: See what I did there :-P there are some other trees too, like if you mark as manually fixed or select "Other not listed device"
<paultag> doctormo: very nice!
<paultag> doctormo: great :)
<paultag> doctormo: How are you plotting to use this?
<paultag> doctormo: I like how simple it is to report a bug
<doctormo> paultag: I'm going to make a video ranting about how issues are not bugs.
<paultag> doctormo: now just make that a frontend for `reportbug' and I'll be a happy guy :)
<paultag> doctormo: it's a bug that we have to address them ;)
<doctormo> But I don't think I'll have the data go directly to launchpad bugs, I need it to go to a middle stage first.
<paultag> doctormo: the sourceforge approach?
<paultag> doctormo: there are bugs, feature requests, support requests sort of thing?
<doctormo> See issues are to track what a user sees as issues, bugs are confirmed problems in code. It's perfectly valid for a user to have an issue with something the developer thinks is fine.
<doctormo> user centric
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-23
<paultag> I think we have different views on what a bug is, but your view is not wrong at all, I can see it
<paultag> I just think if the user even thinks about it, it's a bug
<paultag> it's a failure of the program to provide the correct behavior
<doctormo> well yes, but sometimes the issues are weird, like "The buttons are on the left" or "I can't find the expload laptop button"
<paultag> truth
<doctormo> issues are as much opinion and statistics can gadge user opinion
<doctormo> I foresee the usefullness in statistics mostly, sometimes we'll see corilations and look into it.
<doctormo> I want this installed an enabled by defult on alpha/beta/rc
<paultag> mmm
<doctormo> Then we'll just make it easy to make bugs out of issues, maybe even in the ui somewhere
<paultag> doctormo: idealy, it'd be on the same system
<paultag> doctormo: so that you can "convert" them back and forth
<doctormo> paultag: hmm?
<paultag> nothing, no matter
<doctormo> ok
<jcastro> Technoviking: ping
<Technoviking> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> hi mike
<jcastro> I sent you a mail instead
<jcastro> Technoviking: ^
<Technoviking> jcastro: done
<jcastro> Technoviking: is the bug report relevant still?
<jcastro> hmm, appears so
<Technoviking> I beleive there is work to get many of the Mactel fixes into Natty
<jcastro> ok refresh
<jcastro> how's that look?
<jcastro> you can safely delete your comment now
<jcastro> high 5
<jcastro> teamwork, etc.
<jcastro> paultag: you can learn alot from Technoviking
<jcastro> first off, he's not from ohio
<jcastro> they know about teamwork there
<Technoviking> ;)
<jcastro> lame
<jcastro> he didn't take the bait
<jcastro> nice work on the answer
<jcastro> I still need to follow up with you to get this illustrator dude
<jcastro> I think I should move to this illustrated avatar thing
<Technoviking> I love mine, need to remove most of the hair though;)
<jcastro> that was a friend of yours iirc who did yours?
<jcastro> maybe i should get one done for me and jill at the same time
<Technoviking> I will asked him if he would do it
<Technoviking> it just move to NYC to work for a new firm as a graphical astist
<Technoviking> artist
<paultag> jcastro: alot's not english
<jcastro> lol
<paultag> jcastro: michigan'd be proud
<jcastro> paultag returns!
<paultag> jcastro: it's a lot, damnit
<paultag> jcastro: howdy!
<jcastro> http://www.neatorama.com/2011/01/21/batman-vs-the-internet/
<jcastro> ^^ thinking of paultag
<paultag> if my internet sucked a bit less, I could read it and say something witty
<paultag> give me a minute to load this sucker
<paultag> Ohio internet, you know
<paultag> Hahahaha, that's great jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: I had something to say to you yesterday, but I totally forget what it was
<jcastro> paultag: I remember what it was
<jcastro> "man, you're so awesome, and I'm just some punk from ohio, go spartans."
<jcastro> something like that?
<paultag> jcastro: hahaha
<paultag> jcastro: oh yeah, that was it
<paultag> jcastro: dude i was hung over so bad all day
<paultag> so bad
<evilvish> jcastro: hey.. is chris cheney still working at canonical?
 * evilvish wondering who is looking after LibO right now..
<JanC> evilvish: there is a PPA from the people working on it
<JanC> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<evilvish> JanC: k.. i was hoping to get in touch with the person in-charge right now..  (chris cheney was maintainer of OOo) not sure if he is still around
<JanC> seems like it's mostly doko
<evilvish> ah!
<JanC> at least, he does teh uploads  ;)
<JanC> evilvish: also https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html
<evilvish> hmm, there was a job call for a new LibO maintainer.. maybe doko took the position..
<JanC> in that mail he says he started working on it after he got a skiing accident or something and was bored
<evilvish> yea..
<jcastro> evilvish: there's a new guy being hired afaict
<czajkowski> jcastro: aloha
<jcastro> hi2u!
<paultag> jcastro: can you get one of the archive admins to process this? --LP #703718
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703718 in fluxconf "Requesting removal of source package `fluxconf' from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703718
<paultag> jcastro: it's a real pain in my side
<czajkowski> paultag: ello
<paultag> heyya czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> all good ?
<paultag> czajkowski: yes ma'am!
<czajkowski> excellent
<paultag> czajkowski: it's fluxbox day for me, I am about to squash about 10 RC bugs for Debian on the next upload
<czajkowski> cool
<paultag> only thing is this damn fluxconf
<paultag> I had it removed from Debian :)
<czajkowski> eh ?
<paultag> now I have to wait for Ubuntu, a bit backwards ;)
<jcastro> I don't have those kind of cow powers paultag
<paultag> jcastro: nah, but you know who does ;)
<paultag> jcastro: it's been pissing us off for like 2 years now ;)
<czajkowski> paultag: jcastro any idea mate in #ubuntu-uk having issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/557340/
<jcastro> the ticket is like only a few days old?
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, because I thought Ubuntu would remove a package if Debian did
<jcastro> Yeah but we're past freeze I think?
<jcastro> I don't think it's automagic anymore
<paultag> ugh, damn.
<paultag> jcastro: it was removed pre natty
<jcastro> oh
<paultag> jcastro: 9-2010
<jcastro> czajkowski: no clue, sound is a black box to me
<czajkowski> jcastro: any idea which channel or person I can get to poke and ask ?
<jcastro> paultag: bug an archive admin tomorrow i guess?
<paultag> jcastro: I have no idea who to talk to, I'm not MOTU :)
<czajkowski> we lost our ubuntu-ie.org domain
<paultag> czajkowski: whoh whoh whoh, what?
<paultag> czajkowski: no idea on that paste, sorry :(
<czajkowski> renewal didnt kick in
<jcastro> czajkowski: dtchen, but he's not on irc often these days
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> paultag: just ask in -devel tomorrow when people are around
<paultag> jcastro: I got told to wait, but Iknow how these things goe
<paultag> go *
<paultag> jcastro: cheers, thanks
<czajkowski> paultag: busy ?
<paultag> czajkowski: no ma'am, whatcha have in mind?
<czajkowski> mumble in a bit ?
<paultag> czajkowski: sure!
<czajkowski> see if we can nab popey
<czajkowski> say 9 ?
<czajkowski> as in 45 mins time ?
<paultag> czajkowski: sounds great, I'll be here
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> paultag: will send a mail around
<paultag> roger doger
<czajkowski> done
<paultag> czajkowski: great, got it, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<nigelb> jcastro: hey
<nigelb> jcastro: were you able to confirm Dbo for us?
<jcastro> yeah he'll be there
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<nigelb> Good to be back home?
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, at my parents' place now, but I should be going to Berlin soon
<nigelb> ah :)
<nigelb> Are you doing the long drive this time as well?
<dholbach> yes, again I have too much stuff with me to take the train or fly
<nigelb> heh, fun!
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> heya czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello hows you ?
<dholbach> got a cold, but I'm alright - how are you?
<czajkowski> not too bad
<dholbach> does anybody anybody they could ask to give a session at UDW? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable :)
 * dholbach hugs daker :)
<daker> ツ
<mhall119> good morning
<nigelb> I'm completely confused with Britan. http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jan/15/queen-royal-yacht-diamond-jubilee-gove
<mhall119> nigelb: heh
 * mhall119 loves his republic
<Pendulum> nigelb: really it comes down to the Education Minister being out of touch
<Pendulum> nigelb: if you look at more recent things, even Cameron has distanced himself from this one
<nigelb> Pendulum: The article talks about schools having no money. And in such a situation, its kinda stupid.
<Pendulum> nigelb: that's an understatement
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Only today it hit me why Casablanca was so familiar.
<nigelb> Despite hearing about dholbach being in Casablanca last week.
<Pendulum> haha
<nigelb> I'm sad he didn't make any references to the movie on his blog post :P
<dholbach> daker, how much is Casablanca like the movie? :)
<mhall119> well, there was a german there ;)
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> plus I never saw the movie :)
<nigelb> I've only seen parts of it :(
<mhall119> I can just imagine daker, being caught by dholbach, saying "I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you, to find windows installed on this laptop"
<dholbach> ok, now I'm officially lacking a few references
<mhall119> that's about all I know
<dholbach> suffice it to say that there were no laptops, no Windows and nothing shocking involved :)
<nigelb> The only one I know is "Of all the gin joints, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine. "
<mhall119> dholbach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbPi00k_ME
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> at least the movie seems to be source of a lot of quotes :)
<czajkowski> very famous movie, my dad loves it, I think I've seen it about a dozen times
<mhall119> dholbach: happy birthday, by the way
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<daker> no no mhall119 : "I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you, this ATM didn't give me back my credit card" :D dholbach
<mhall119> whoops?
<mhall119> I hate the kind that take them inside, I've left one in before :(
<dholbach> daker, HAHAHA, yes
<daker> mhall119, that's not the case ツ
<mhall119> credit cards in general are horribly thought out security-wise
<dholbach> mhall119, I was convinced for a couple of minutes that the machine had eaten my card, then found that I had already put it back into my wallet
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> it was a bit embarrassing :)
<mhall119> dholbach: lol
<dholbach> I blame it on lack of sleep
<dholbach> but anyway, all good in the end :)
<daker> YES!
<dholbach> can anybody help me translate "tchimbé rèd pa moli boug mwen"? :)
<dholbach> I have no idea what it's supposed to mean, but it coming from Samuel Pamphile, it might be something in the local dialect they speak in Martinique
<james_w> happy birthday dholbach
<dholbach> thanks james_w
 * balloons sings happy birthday to dholbach, albeit off key
<nigelb> Just make sure AOL doesn't sue you :P
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> thanks balloons :)
<dholbach> http://www.unhappybirthday.com/
<balloons> wow.. its all fun and games tell someone infringes
<balloons> it is interesting we give copyright holders almost 100 years before its public domain. seems a bit off
<mhall119> didn't used to be that long
<balloons> yea.. patents used to mean something too.. heh
<nigelb> well, its been extended
<nigelb> and they're milking out 2 million per year
<s-fox> Hello.
<akgraner> jcastro you around?
<akgraner> or are you off today?
<balloons> akgraner, i believe he is off, but ?
<akgraner> balloons, ok no worries I figure as much , but thought I'd try :-)
<s-fox> USA bank holiday
<akgraner> yep
<s-fox> All my clients over there are not working, having a lax Monday :-)
<akgraner> yeah - I am supposed to be having a lax Monday as well. I think I look for reason to work sometimes and my tiredness and busyness is a product of my own making
<akgraner> yeah I can own it :-)
<s-fox> Going to knock off early, going to finish at 5 :-)
<akgraner> isn't that sad when we "knock off early" to end on time :-)
<s-fox> Haha, well I usually work later than that. Anywher from 6-9 at night haha
<akgraner> ahh
<s-fox> I work to the job, not the clock, if that makes any sense
<akgraner> Someone asked me over the weekend what I do to relax I said, Ubuntu they laughed at me and said, no seriously Amber how do you relax.  :-/
<akgraner> s-fox, makes complete sense to me
<s-fox> akgraner,  Do you have any hobbies outside of computers and such ?
<akgraner> I used to :-) I make quilts from time to time still though.
<s-fox> Awesome
<akgraner> and crochet
<akgraner> but not as well as maco does but I like it
<s-fox> I bet that kills the hours
<balloons> crocheted blankets are awesome.. so cool looking and really keep you warm :-)
<akgraner> :-) that they are
<dholbach> balloons, you were just mentioned in #ubuntu-meeting (certification team meeting)
<dholbach> (not sure they need you, just thought I'd pass it in on)
<balloons> dholbach, thanks
<balloons> I don't usually idle all day in there
<balloons> I'm not sure I know anyone (yet) from the cert team
<dholbach> they're all nice people :)
<dholbach> <meetingology> ACTION: Ara to contact Nicholas Skaggs (balloons) to introduce the Ubuntu Friendly community
<dholbach> it seems this problem is going to be solved :)
<balloons> sweet
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro_, balloons everyone get back safe and sound?
<dholbach> not in Berlin yet, but at least in Germany already :)
<jono> dholbach, cool :-)
<dpm> jono, yep, got back all in one piece. How was the opera? :)
<jono> dpm, it was...the opera :-)
<jono> it was a fun experience
<dpm> :)
<jono> not my kind of music, but fun to go for sure
<jono> it could have been improved with a little slayer
<jono> or pantera :-)
<balloons> yea.. got back.. though my long layover got longer when my flight got delayed
<dpm> oh, bummer
<pleia2> mhall119: your blog is down (we were hoping to include one of your Ubuntu TV posts in UWN)
<snap-l> jono: Which opera did you go see?
<popey> snap-l: we went to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_State_Opera
<snap-l> Right, but what did they play? :)
<popey> http://www.viennaconcerts.com/eventinfo/18100/14-Jan-2012,-19:00,-LA-FORZA-DEL-DESTINO,-Vienna-State-Opera
<popey> that
<snap-l> Ah, Verdi
<snap-l> I'm not much of a fan of opera either, but that sounds pretty cool
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_forza_del_destino
 * snap-l isn't a complete rube. I subscribe to BBC Music Magazine. ;)
<snap-l> http://www.archive.org/details/Caruso-LaForzaDelDestino
<balloons> snap-l, cool :-)
<balloons> can't hurt to play the overture anyway
<snap-l> Yeah, not seeing it in the usual locations (magnatune, archive.org)
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow
<mhall119> pleia2: back up
<balloons> s-fox is offline it appears.. anyone else here from the forum council? I just had a question
<cjohnston> the answer is 8
<balloons> cjohnston, i thought the answer was 42?
<cjohnston> 101010?
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Answer_to_the_Ultimate_Question_of_Life.2C_the_Universe.2C_and_Everything_.2842.29
<balloons> hello bodhi_zazen -- your on the forum council right?
<bodhi_zazen> yes balloons , anything I might help you with ?
<cjohnston> balloons: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=101010
<balloons> bodhi_zazen, sent you a pm.. thanks
<bodhi_zazen> just now ?
<balloons> bodhi_zazen, yes.. unless my wall of text went to someone else on freenode
 * balloons turns a bit sheepish
<cjohnston> lol
<hggdh> heh. DoctorMo got talked about by PJ at groklaw.net
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-17
<nigelb> hggdh: What! Where?
<bkerensa> hggdh: What is special about PJ and Groklaw? Someone pointed out awhile back that they talked about me and I screenshoted the blurb but I have no idea why Groklaw is special
<nigelb> They do some fun stuff around software lawsuits
<nigelb> I always find their analysis interesting
<bkerensa> nigelb: Groklaw - http://ubuntuone.com/1x8HWKSwWFfYDuxVjfHMuv
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> bkerensa: groklaw had some of the best detailed coverage of the SCO linux lawsuit
<bkerensa> ahh
<marcoceppi> cprofitt: o/
<cprofitt> hey marcoceppi
<cprofitt> so... about the video
<marcoceppi> yup
<cprofitt> I have been struggling to make askubuntu.com work for local teams prior to making the video
<cprofitt> and I have not been successful
<cprofitt> here is the query I tried - http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/query/53493/top-1000-users-near-me
<marcoceppi> what are some of the obstacles you're seeing?
<cprofitt> the issue there is shows people who may not really be active with AskUbuntu
<marcoceppi> Ah, okay. So you're looking to find active people?
<cprofitt> well... anyone who has actually used aksubuntu.com
<cprofitt> vs. any of the other stack exchange sites
<cprofitt> like this person comes up on the query
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/users/20692/mike-fisher?tab=accounts
<cprofitt> but has not really done anything that I can see
<cprofitt> the other issue is how do I then contact these folks?
<marcoceppi> Well, the issue with Location is it does a relatively exact match. So Washington, DC doesn't match the DC Metro area, so it's a really finite match.
<cprofitt> I can get a state match by putting in NY
<marcoceppi> Ah, good point
<cprofitt> but yes, it does an exact match...
<cprofitt> I do not mind that... that can be worked around
<marcoceppi> It might be a better idea, and I took a stab at this earlier, but building a map from all the users
<marcoceppi> and I know that was discussed a bit at UDS
<cprofitt> yes, it was
<marcoceppi> So you can get a relative location of users
<cprofitt> the real issue is to try to make it useful to a loco team
<marcoceppi> As for getting in touch with users, in touch how? Like email users?
<cprofitt> like how does a team use the data to connect to users
<cprofitt> it could be email or something else...
<cprofitt> even if askubuntu.com did something to link the person to the loco wiki it would be useful
<marcoceppi> Well, there is not real way to abstract the email - however, what you could do is consume the feeds for these people identified as being around a Loco and follow their questions
<cprofitt> the other way data could be useful is w/o user names, but show me the questions asked in my state -- then I could work those in to presentations or mailing list how to posts
<marcoceppi> That way Loco stewards could leave comments like, "hey if you need further help, check out the loco!"
<cprofitt> yeah, I have left a few - try your local groups comments based on the information I found
<cprofitt> but it was difficult -- if I could get questions that were in my state w/o having to find and track people that would be good though
<cprofitt> is there anyway to find questions based on the location of the question author?
<marcoceppi> You'd have to build a query in the API for that
<marcoceppi> I can try to mesh an example of how this would work if you'd like
<cprofitt> is that different than the kinds of query I showed you?
<cprofitt> marco that would help... my ultimate goal would be to make it easy for state members to search by their city or state
<marcoceppi> Yeah, you'd need to use the API directly (not the query) to pull for instance, all the users, then perform post processing on it (determine each location of the user, find users within X miles from Loco center, generate a feed)
<cprofitt> got it...
<marcoceppi> I'd be happy to get a working example up this week for you, see if it's something you'd be interested in
<cprofitt> it would be...
<marcoceppi> I can see how it would be great to help expose users to the greater community
<marcoceppi> and other support channels
<cprofitt> if I can make it interesting to loco leaders then we can try to work on getting feedback, etc
<marcoceppi> cool, cool
<cprofitt> http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/query/59470/questions-from-your-area
<cprofitt> may have got something working
<cprofitt> marcoceppi: that query works
<marcoceppi> cprofitt: Aye, that'll get the questions. Will that work for your criteria?
<cprofitt> I think working with the API might be better long term -- especially if the loco portal guys can build it in to their application
<cprofitt> but for allowing loco leaders to see what topics are being asked it works
<cprofitt> marcoceppi: slight modification
<cprofitt> http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/revision/59470/59976/questions-from-your-area
<cprofitt> I will pass this by folks via my blog and they we can hook up and look at the API
<cprofitt> appreciate you talking with me tonight
<cprofitt> marcoceppi: mind if I include the fact that you are working on some stuff with me via the API?
<marcoceppi> not at all
<marcoceppi> here's a little more verbose query
<marcoceppi> http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/query/59471/questions-from-your-area?YourLocation=DC
<marcoceppi> if you wanted to find "newer" users
<cprofitt> that looks good... thanks
<marcoceppi> np, I'll try to piece something together in the next few days, I'll ping ya if I've got anything
<cprofitt> thanks. I look forward to it.
<nigelb> g26
<cprofitt> marcoceppi: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/askubuntu-com-and-loco-teams/
<cprofitt> everything ok with that?
<marcoceppi> cprofit Looks good!
<dholbach> good morning
<jokerdino> hi there
<dholbach> hi jokerdino
<bkerensa> dholbach: Can I pm for a second?
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> and happy belated birthday :)
 * dholbach curtseys
<dholbach> thanks
<bkerensa> hello dpm
<dpm> hey, good morning bkerensa
<s-fox> Hello :-)
<jokerdino> hi there
<s-fox> Hello jokerdino , how are you?
<jokerdino> i am doing fine :)
<s-fox> Good show.
<jokerdino> how about you?
<s-fox> Little nervous, got a job interview later...
<jokerdino> oh good luck!
<hggdh> nigelb: goto http://www.groklaw.net/newsitems.php and look for an entry called "A charming cartoon"
<cprofitt> http://chaoslife.findchaos.com/comics/2012-01-16PirateSocks.png
<hggdh> bkerensa: growlaw started a few months after SCO sued IBM and others (and got entangled with Novell). A lot of what happened/happens on these cases can be traced back to groklaw
<cprofitt> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/103/d/5/groklaw_pj_tribute_by_doctormo-d3dxm1h.png
<AlanBell> hggdh: it started sometime before then
<dholbach> mhall119, ping
<hggdh> AlanBell: I do not remember anymore :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: pong
<dholbach> mhall119, jono wanted me to talk to to you about patch piloting - if you have a moment we could have a chat
<mhall119> dholbach: give me 10 minutes?
<dholbach> sure
<scott-work> anyone know if REVU is suppossed to be up and used?  it doesn't seem to be
<dholbach> scott-work, it might be worth pinging ajmitch, wgrant or sistpoty or siretart in #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> I think it's meant to go away at some stage, but I thought that was some time off still
<scott-work> dholbach: thank you :)
<mhall119> dholbach: back
<dholbach> mhall119, great
<dholbach> starting the hangout infrastructure
<akgraner> is there anyway to read indd files in Ubuntu?
<akgraner> or rather using one of the applications that come with Ubuntu
<nigelb> jcastro_: ping?
<nigelb> ohwait, its mhall119's job now.
<nigelb> mhall119: for bug 759871, would you prefer we just gave a suggestion to use real name instead?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 759871 in summit "Force sponsorship applicant to use real name." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759871
<nigelb> forcing it might be challenging.
<mhall119> nigelb: I think making it requires is reasonable, since it will be used for arranging travel and booking rooms, etc
<mhall119> things where we need that info for 3rd parties who won't accept pseudonyms
<nigelb> mhall119: Well, I can make it requires, but not control what someone puts there.
<nigelb> That's what I mean.
<mhall119> nigelb: that's fine
<bkerensa> Good Morning Folks :)
<bkerensa> hggdh: Thats some pretty nice work... DoctorMo is good at art
<mhall119> morning bkerensa
<bkerensa> Apparently the good ol' Arctic circle decided to push some wicked cold weather and snow down to Portland :)
<bkerensa> No penguins sighted yet though
<mhall119> penguins are antarctic
<mhall119> you'll just get polar bears
<bkerensa> oh they dont sound so friendly :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: they're very friendly: http://jonathancarter.co.za/files/images/qimo-shot.jpg
<bkerensa> \o/
<mhall119> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey mhall119
<mhall119> dpm: did you have a chance to look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/ and the fact that it still references CouchDB as the Data API?
<mhall119> since U1 has dropped it, is it still the recommended way of storing data for desktop apps?
<dpm> mhall119, sorry, it's on my TODO ever since you sent that e-mail, but I haven't done it yet. Do you know if we recommend something already for the data api, or shall we remove it altogether?
<mhall119> U1DB isn't ready yet, I think, so we'll probably just need to remove it
<dpm> mhall119, ok. Let me put it in a "Deprecated" section for now, until we've got an alternative
<mhall119> dpm: I'm trying to get a hold of aquarius too
<mhall119> thanks
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm, jcastro_, balloons: I guess we won't have a team meeting in 33m?
<dpm> dholbach, I assumed we were not going to have it. I think both jono and jcastro are away
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<mhall119> dpm: thanks
<james_w> mhall119, http://askubuntu.com/questions/95956/creating-a-unity-lens-the-name-activation-does-not-exist-in-the-context-of-u
<mhall119> james_w: thanks
<mhall119> dpm: I have a bug report against the ubuntu one documentation that the dev portal links to for "Ubuntu One (Data)"
<mhall119> what project on LP should I use to link that bug to the dev portal? developer-portal?
<dpm> mhall119, ubuntudeveloperportal (developer-portal is, confusingly, only for the myapps webapp to submit applications)
<mhall119> dpm: good thing I asked
<dpm> mhall119, there is a link to "report a bug" on the footer of all d.u.c pages, although it's not very visible
<dpm> you can click on that one and it should make things easier
<mhall119> dpm: I already had a bug against ubuntuone-servers, just wanted to attach ubuntudeveloperportal to it so you get updates when they change their docs
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool, thanks!
<mhall119> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/917694
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917694 in ubuntuone-servers "Developer documentation still suggests CouchDB" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> just incase they move that page and you need to update the links on the dev portal
<dpm> good point
<dpm> mhall119, since you've got way more web development experience than I do, we should probably discuss how to better publish API docs on d.u.c at some point (it's not urgent for now)
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> dpm: ping again
<mhall119> dpm: aquarius says that the "Ubuntu One (Data)" links on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/ should be moved to deprecated too, until they have the U1DB docs available
<mhall119> dpm: also, what city are you in ? (needs to add your localtime to my clock)
<dpm> mhall119, ok, let me do that in a few mins.
<dpm> Valencia
<balloons> dholbach, wanted to let you know I listened to one of your dubstep mixes.. pretty good actually
<dholbach> balloons, drum'n'bass maybe? not sure if I posted a dubstep mix somewhere already - I thought they all were not good enough yet
<balloons> hmm.. let me go check
<dholbach> mhall119, but soon dpm is going to move to Berlin (still the same TZ), we'll open a bar there together
<balloons> dpm moving to berlin?
<dpm>  dholbach, don't tempt me!
<balloons> lol
<dholbach> dpm, go go go go go
<balloons> dpm, tell dholbach the weather and sea are much nicer in Valencia
<dpm> dholbach, have you already started spotting potential bar candidates? ;)
<balloons> and it's Spain! flamenco guitar..
<dholbach> dpm, once I'm back in Berlin I'll let you know
<dholbach> balloons, I'm sure we can find a flamenco guitar for dpm in Berlin, but there's a good point about the climate :)
<dpm> dholbach, great!
<balloons> dholbach, ahh yes it was drumnbass
<dpm> balloons, yeah, weather is a plus point in here
<balloons> mixtape: cryptkeeper
<dpm> although it's starting to get cold too
<dholbach> ah yes, the "latest" one - I've become a bit lazy, I need to post something new again :)
<balloons> dpm, yes, I like nice weather. I have the windows open and a nice warm breeze today.. It's around 24 c today
<balloons> dholbach, no worries.. I've got all the old ones to listen to.. I'll keep on them
<dpm> wow, definitely much nicer than in here :)
<dholbach> dpm, "cold"? Valencia seems to have 16-18°C during the day, while Berlin has around 4°C
<dholbach> if you keep going on with this conversation I might have to add you to my ignore list
<dholbach> ;-)
<balloons> you guys are too funny..
<dpm> ;)
<dpm> mhall119, Unity Utilities Lens has just landed in the Software Center :) - David Callé has been working with stgraber to sort out the packaging details and it should be all set now
<jcastro_> mhall119: hi
<dholbach> wow, the ARB seems to be on a roll now :)
<jcastro> mhall119: I'm not working today but I thought I'd check in, see if you need anything
<balloons> nice job guys! keep that software rolling
<dholbach> mhall119, should "upstream tech overview" be "unity tech overview" instead? (not quite sure?)
<balloons> btw, does anyone know who does the commercial apps in software center?
<dholbach> balloons, these people: http://www.canonical.com/partners/isv :)
<jcastro> I miss hanging out already
<balloons> hey jcastro
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<dpm> yeah, calling it a day here too...
<dpm> good night everyone!
<balloons> night dpm1
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> yoyo
<cprofitt> hey jcastro
<cprofitt> did some work on the queries last night -- askubuntu and loco teams
<jcastro> hey, is your arm still in that HUGE block of cheese?
<cprofitt> no... that was for 1 week
<cprofitt> I get the stitches out tomorrow
<jcastro> the queries turning up anything interesting?
<mhall119> heh, block of cheese
<mhall119> it really did look like that
<cprofitt> the nurses called it a sponge bob
<cprofitt> jcastro: I got it to the point I could show questions from 'my area'
<jcastro> heh
<cprofitt> and marco tweaked it to order them by most recent questions
<cprofitt> jcastro: http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/query/59471/questions-from-your-area
<jcastro> "the distribution that tends to set ambitious goals that get people excited, then breaks hearts when the harsh realities of real life"
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<jcastro> http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/01/17/aligning-linux-distributions-with-presidential-hopefuls
<jcastro> cprofitt: the query takes a long time
<jcastro> but seems to work
<cprofitt> it does -- faster when limted to just askubuntu.com
<cprofitt> I linked you, by accident, to the larger one
<cprofitt> there are also issues with just searching for NY
<cprofitt> because 'germaNY' contains NY
<cprofitt> jcastro: askubuntu only - http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/query/59471/questions-from-your-area
<cprofitt> to search for NY you have to input , NY
<cprofitt> whole lotta Jorge Castro when I search for , FL
<cprofitt> jcastro: here is the most recent questions from someone in FL that appears to be new
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86148/windows-server-2008-remote-desktop-with-maximum-security
<mhall119> jcastro: nice, and very spot-on for the most part
<mhall119> cprofitt: 'Castro' is a popular name in South Florida ;)
<cprofitt> mhall119: it Jorge though
<cprofitt> not multiple people
<cprofitt> :-)
<mhall119> jcastro is multiple people
<mhall119> well, multiple robots anyway
<mhall119> see http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1900/is-jorge-castro-a-robot
<balloons> jcastro, some easy listening for you. Metal I've bet you've never heard: http://www.myspace.com/becomingthearchetype/music/albums/terminate-damnation-10545141
<mhall119> omg, a myspace url?
<balloons> lol -- I had to laugh too
<cprofitt> wow... I thought myspace was gone
<balloons> I was trying to find a link to someplace you could listen
<balloons> hmmm
<balloons> should have done a grooveshark playlist
<jcastro> cprofitt: ok so for this to work
<jcastro> we tell people to put their state in?
<jcastro> ot, I guess in the biography people can put their loco in
<cprofitt> jcastro: you can also use Syracuse, NY
<cprofitt> etc
<cprofitt> it queries the owner of the question's location field
 * jcastro nods
<cprofitt> marco is still planning on doing something with the API that might be more useful
<cprofitt> and could be intergrated with the loco portal
<cprofitt> such as a feed of questions
<jcastro> nod
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen!~bodhi_zaz@fedora/bodhizazen Fedora! :)
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo technoviking , long time no see
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: howdy sir, you get the note I posted to the trouble ticket last week
<bodhi_zazen> About upgrading the forums and working out openid later ?
<technoviking> yup
<bodhi_zazen> sir, lol, why so formal
<technoviking> just keeping the ducks in rows:)
 * mhall119 broke down and installed advanced window list on irssi
<doctormon> I've upgraded to Precise, first Alpha I've ever used on my main machine
<akgraner> doctormon, :-) me too
<doctormon> akgraner: Actually I'm quite glad i get to test software, but still sad the kernel is unfixed.
<cprofitt> hey doctormon
<doctormon> akgraner: I think in my frustrations I will end my freedom by kidnapping a kernel develop of the right sort and sit him bodily down in front of the blasted thing.
<akgraner> doctormon, don't you know I am not allowed to even mention the word kernel :-P
<doctormon> developer*
<doctormon> Hey cprofitt
<akgraner> doctormon, um yeah good luck with that. you are talking about *kernel* developers :-)
<doctormon> akgraner: You mean I might have to lay siege to their encavement?
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormon> Seriously how can one f'in computer be broken from maverick to precise? It's an entire 2 year cycle of death.
<akgraner> doctormon, I had one that was broken for 3 cycles
<doctormon> 6 years or 1 and a half?
<akgraner> the dell that kept over heating - 1.5
 * jussi prods at akgraner - PM!
<akgraner> jussi, sure
<czajkowski> /c/c
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-18
<doctormon> mhall119: Ping
<mhall119> doctormon: pong
<doctormon> mhall119: Singlets
<mhall119> yeah, I haven't done anything much with it since my blog post :(
<doctormon> Cannot call method Search / InfoRequest / SetViewType proxy /com/canonical/unity/lens/applications does not exist
<doctormon> I get these warns a lot during activity
<mhall119> doctormon: Unity 4 or 5?
<doctormon> I think 5, I assume that's in Precise?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> some APIs in libunity changed, I haven't looked up what or updated singlet accordingly yet
<mhall119> but that's the most likely explanation
<doctormon> mhall119: I'm not sure I get why lens code is so complex... it's like a babage machine in there.
<mhall119> doctormon: it's worse in Python, since you do everything over gobject and dbus
<mhall119> I think it's cleaner in Vala
<mhall119> singlet is an effort to de-complex-ify lenses
<doctormon> Meh somewhat, but how hard is it to make a registry service over dbus in vala with a set of standard API hooks.
<mhall119> doctormon: if you wouldn't mine filing a bug against singlet on LP, I'll try and get with davidcalle this week to learn about what's changed in teh API
<doctormon> Sure, I'll put the project and bug lenses to bed until the issues are fixed.
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm told the libunity API if stable as of Unity 5
<mhall119> so it's just a matter of me upgrading Singlet
<doctormon> sure
<mhall119> which hopefully won't be too painful
<doctormon> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/singlet/+bug/917992
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917992 in singlet "Signlets have problems in Unity 5" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> doctormon: Might you have a link to that portrait you did of me?
<cprofitt> night all
<dholbach> good morning
<jokerdino> great day dholbach
<dholbach> hey jokerdino
<jokerdino> i had used your developer guide on OMGUbuntu and just finished packaging an application from its source. feels great :)
<dholbach> nice - good work!
<dholbach> I'm glad it was useful to you
<jokerdino> oh i forgot to thank you. thanks!
<dholbach> (but it's not /my/ guide - there's been a lot of people working on it ;-))
<jokerdino> thanks to all of them then! :)
<dholbach> I'm just in the process of submitting it as an article series to linux magazine
<dholbach> so I hope more people will learn about ubuntu development and get interested in helping out
<jokerdino> actually, when i was first reading the series, it didn't look that appealing / easy.
<jokerdino> but, when i tried to put it in practice for the first time, i just found out that it was super easy.
<dholbach> :-)
<jokerdino> i hope more people find it useful as well. it is probably one of the best packaging guide i have ever tried.
<dholbach> nice
 * dholbach borrows the comment for @ubuntudev :-D
 * dholbach hugs jokerdino
<jokerdino> haha :D
 * jokerdino hugs dholbach back.
<dholbach> ok, I can't tweet it - damn 140 char restriction ;-)
<dholbach> it's always like https://twitter.com/#!/vintageortacky/status/149154459631632384
<jokerdino> just managed to read that tweet. don't commit a crime heh :/
<dholbach> it looks like not everybody gets why wikipedia is protesting today: https://twitter.com/#!/herpderpedia
<dholbach> james_w, pkgme session at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable? :)
<jokerdino> dholbach: surely people are naive.
<s-fox> Hello
<cjohnston> uggh
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<doctormon> cjohnston: Did someone just message me? Empathy crash :-(
<cjohnston> not that i know of
<doctormon> hmm, unrequited message.
<james_w> dholbach, I don't see where old_bzr_log_dir is defined in your other proposal?
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> that was clearly not intended this way - hang on
<doctormon> Why oh why do I need to sign up to every two bit bugzilla in order to report bugs.
<doctormon> It's like the developers _want_ users not to report issues.
<dholbach> james_w, fixed and resubmitted - I renamed the variable but forgot it in one instance - I just ran it again and pyflakes'd it :)
<james_w> dholbach, do you want to use a finally block to replace the variable so it happens even if there is an error?
<dholbach> ah, that's a clever idea, yes :)
<dholbach> always good to get a james_w-code-review
<jcastro> heya daker
<balloons> hey jcastro
<balloons> any word on the case conductor charm?
 * balloons smiles a big big smile
<jcastro> getting a status on it now
<jcastro> hey so, is it not all django?
<jcastro> they're telling me they ran into java, etc.
<balloons> ouch
<balloons> java != fun
<balloons> i had thought it was all django
<balloons> did they use java and not python for backend stuff? or java for UI stuff?
<balloons> I wonder...
<dholbach> james_w, I'm glad I went through this exercise - I tested it again and found that in some cases os.getenv/os.putenv didn't work - in the end I used os.environ which worked nicely
<jcastro> oh I just found the backend
<jcastro> oh god, jboss
<jcastro> hey so balloons
<jcastro> can you find out if  this is all we need "https://github.com/mozilla/caseconductor"
<jcastro> or if we need all the other stuff
<jcastro> the other stuff looks untouched
<jcastro> and the blog says they redid the whole thing
<jcastro> so I am hoping all this java stuff is old and not needed anymore
<daker> yo jcastro
<balloons> ahh
 * dholbach hugs daker
<balloons> quite likely that's the case
<balloons> I will get in touch with the mozilla guys
<jcastro> just a quick thumbs up or down will do
<jcastro> daker: hey so how can we remove the tag cloud from cloud.u.c?
<jcastro> I'm going to start moving away from so many tags on the things
<daker> jcastro, from the admin
<daker> jcastro, wp-admin/edit-tags.php?taxonomy=post_tag
<jcastro> ok that appears to take me to the dashboard
<dholbach> daker, كيف حالك، أخي؟
<daker> jcastro, yes
<daker> dholbach, nice ツ
<dholbach> daker, it took me a bit :)
<dholbach> huats, tu as survécu ton appel?
<huats> dholbach: almost
<huats> give me 2 minutes :)
<dholbach> haha :)
<jcastro> daker: how would I remove the tag cloud from here?
<daker> jcastro, select the tags you want to remove, and the top there is a "bulk actions" menu, the select "delete" item
<james_w> dholbach, approved
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<dholbach> yyeeeehaw
<james_w> salut huats
<dholbach> maybe we make Harvest entirely work one day again :)
<huats> hello james_w !
<jcastro> let's rewrite harvest in java
<daker> jcastro, wordpress is hard to maintain :/
<balloons> jcastro, you are correct they are rewriting to django.. however there may be some legacy java code that is needed... gema will be finding out for sure
<dholbach> or as they say in the beautiful country of daker: انشاء الله :)
<jcastro> balloons: you guys tricked me. "oh it's just some python"
<daker> yes dholbach
<jcastro> then you sneak in a bunch of java
<dholbach> thanks again james_w
<balloons> jcastro, it's how we roll.. and ohh yea, we needed it yesterday, so...
<balloons> jk
<daker> jcastro, it's ok for you ?
<jcastro> I still can't find where to remove it
<dholbach> huats, let me know when you're ready
<huats> dholbach: I am
<dholbach> excellent
<huats> I was trying to change my language in g+
<huats> :)
<huats> pfff
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I'll fire up the hangout
<huats> great
<daker> jcastro, if you want to delete a bunch of them like this http://i.imgur.com/4WyAU.png
<daker> then click on "Bulk actions" and there you will find the delete item
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> and how about the display of the tags themselves on the front page?
<daker> they are dynamic
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> YO
<mhall119> got time for a quick hangout?
<jcastro> daker: right so is there a way I can just remove the whole box?
<jcastro> mhall119: gimme 15?
<jcastro> still catching up
<mhall119> sure
<daker> jcastro, yes
<daker> you need to hack the theme
<jcastro> page-home.php?
<jcastro> aha, sidebar.php
<jcastro> bah, close but no cigar
 * jcastro files RT ticket to get write access
<dholbach> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<huats> :)
<daker> jcastro, they will not give you write access
<daker> and instead tell them to pull the them from lp:~daker/+junk/uecv2
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> There's a trello board in the topic if you want to keep it going
<jcastro> mhall119: ok all set.
<dholbach> jcastro, I have most of my tasks in task warrior already
 * jcastro task warrior's your face.
<jcastro> best project name ever.
<dholbach> yeah, the project name is unnecessarily metal, but oh well
<dholbach> :-P
<mhall119> jcastro: invite sent
<mhall119> jcastro: also, you should do this for your standing desk: http://notinventedhe.re/on/2012-1-18
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119: is bacon going to back today? are we team meeting?
<jcastro> I know he's coming back today
<dholbach> ...going to be back...
<dholbach> ok perfect
<jcastro> as for team meeting, dunno
<balloons> he said he would talk on thursday, if i'm remembering correctly
<balloons> I would take that to mean he'll be off today recovering from jetlag :-) but I have a horrible memory
<balloons> you'll all get to find out just how poor it is as time goes on
 * balloons just said you all all ^
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know, either
<dholbach> ok, thanks :)
<daker> if someone can donate a PC able to run ubuntu correctly to me i will pray with him all the day
<dholbach> daker, what is broken on the one you use?
<daker> i have two, one P4 with 256RAM with GC intel with i915Driver
<daker> and celeron slower than this one
<daker> and flash is killing them
<dholbach> oh yeah, I can imagine :-/
<daker> and the big problem is this i915 Driver
<daker> X is crashing every 10min then i have to restart the machine
<dholbach> does apport pop up for those crashes?
<daker> no, when X crashes the black tty screen appears then i have to Alt+SysRQ+o
<dholbach> and anything in X log?
<dholbach> maybe you could ask the guys in #ubuntu-x about it
<daker> that's a problem with the GC driver
<daker> it's not stable and it always in a testing mode
<dholbach> :-(
<jussi> daker: where in the world are you located?
<daker> Morocco
<jcastro> I have a PC
<mhall119> balloons: you all?  come one now
<jcastro> but the shipping cost would kill the idea
<mhall119> you gotta represent the south man, it's y'all
<jussi> jcastro: yeah, i was thinking same, hence the question
<daker> jcastro, if so i'll rewrite the cloud portal for you ツ
<daker> dholbach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<mhall119> daker: you didn't swipe dholbach's when you had teh chance?
<jcastro> let me price out what it would be
<jcastro> I would more than happily donate this core2 with 8gb of RAM. :)
<jcastro> the cost of shipping would crush me though
<daker> how much ?
<jcastro> it will be a lot, I can tell
<jcastro> a PC, international shipping, etc.
<jcastro> it cost me $30 US to send a $6 coffee cup to someone.
<jcastro> so I imagine a PC would easily be a few hundred bucks
<czajkowski> thats an expensive cup of coffee
<mhall119> still cheaper than Starbucks
<czajkowski> :o
<mhall119> czajkowski: how are you feeling?
<czajkowski> grand thanks just went for a walk and didnt over do it
<czajkowski> and didn't come back needing t lay down to rest
<czajkowski> win :)
<mhall119> \o/
<dholbach> daker, that sucks :-(
<daker> jcastro, jussi anyway thanks ツ
<jcastro> I'll find out how much it is
<jcastro> if it's not too much maybe we can all chip in
 * daker hugs jcastro 
<dholbach> with DHL from Germany to Morocco a package with up to 20kg (is that how much a desktop pc weighs?) seems to cost 66€, not sure how much customs might want(?)
<dholbach> I found http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080806060246AAjQOqF too, not sure though how reliable the info is on there
<czajkowski> customs is the killer
<cjohnston> a desktop shouldnt weeigh that much
<doctormon> or cost that much
<technoviking> jcastro: should have deleted that ndiswrapper when I had the "power" :)
<mhall119> dholbach: still around?
<doctormon> Design meeting to start in 10 mins in #ubuntu-design
<jcastro> technoviking: yeah this guy mailed me directly for some reason
<jcastro> and was like "should I do this?"
<jcastro> and I'm like, no dude that post is from 2006.
<dholbach> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> dholbach: hey, I changed my session name to "Ubuntu technology overview"
<mhall119> since I'm  going to talk about Ubuntu One as well as Unity
<mhall119> also, I got you a TV guy :)
<dholbach> mh, ok
<dholbach> mhall119, oh, who?
<mhall119> Saviq
<dholbach> because I'm talking to saviq already
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> :)
<technoviking> jcastro: I'm going to ping the FC and see if that can at least put a warning on the top of the post.
<technoviking> jcastro: I have used the solution I posted, it should wotk. At least clean thing out enough to do the real fix
<jcastro> yeah, there's 0 reason to send people ndiswrapper if we don't need to
<pleia2> so I'm wrapping up my list-o-links for a contributing to Ubuntu talk for Ubucon at SCALE on friday, how useful is harvest.ubuntu.com really?
<pleia2> I clicked around some and was not filled with hope
<dholbach> pleia2, it's a bit broken right now, but I'm on it
<pleia2> dholbach: ok thanks, I'll pull it from my recommendations for now
<dholbach> at least getting it to do what it's expected to do and from there on we can see if we can get some user testing going and then some development priorities
<dholbach> yes, please do
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day, see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<technoviking> Ugh, getting a head cold and 6-12" of snow. Hope this does not screw up my flight to LA tomorrow afternoon
<dholbach> technoviking, get well soon again
<dholbach> I think I'm almost over my dose of Rallyflu
<pleia2> it's supposed to rain tomorrow evening, since everyone in california is afraid of weather I expect some annoyance
<dholbach> still very very tired though
 * pleia2 makes note not to hug technoviking 
<pleia2> ;)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow :)
<pleia2> the scale flu last year was the worst sick I've been in years, I had a fever for 3 days
<technoviking> pleia2: ouch
<jcastro> @jorge this is my progress so far: both caseconductor and caseconductor-ui start and run (with the builtin django webserver only). One just gives me a 404 and the other gives me a huge traceback. :\
<meetingology> jcastro: Error: "jorge" is not a valid command.
<jcastro> balloons: ^^
<jcastro> balloons: ok let's back up a minute
<balloons> ?
<jcastro> balloons: "hey so Case Conductor works right?"
<technoviking> pleia2: it maybe a cold or just the crap air we have in the winter in Salt Lake City
<jcastro> technoviking: you're going to scale right?
<mhall119> what, is *everyone* going to scale but me? :(
<doctormon> I don't even know what scale is mhall119
<mhall119> Southern California Linux Expo
<doctormon> Bloody million miles away, no wonder I'm not going.
<mhall119> one of (of not the) biggest community-run linux conference in teh US
<balloons> jcastro, yes it works to the extent there is a demo site of it running
<mhall119> I got to attend twice
<mhall119> it was awesome
<jcastro> who set up the demo, them or one of us?
<balloons> jcastro, I guess we should make sure that it's NOT running the old java version
<balloons> they setup the demo
<jcastro> no, he's got the new one working
<jcastro> I am just trying to determine if getting it working is some kind of still-only-2-people-in-the-world-know-how-to-get-it-working
<mhall119> balloons: is that the mozilla qa app?
<balloons> yes
<mhall119> balloons: do you know nigelb?  If not, you will and should, he's done a lot of web-dev for both Ubuntu and Mozilla projects
<balloons> mhall119, I do not
<balloons> can you send an intro?
<nigelb> o/
<mhall119> heh
<doctormon> nigelb: \o
<mhall119> nigelb -> balloons, balloons -> nigel
<nigelb> I just happened to glance right into this channel :)
<pleia2> doctormon: have a few minutes for a quick chat about art? :)
<mhall119> "just happened", right
<doctormon> pleia2: Sure, where do you want to chat?
<mhall119> nigelb is in 90% of the channels on freenode
<pleia2> doctormon: PM ok?
<nigelb> doctormon: o/ Epic cartoon for groklaw :)
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
<doctormon> mhall119: and 90% of the channels not on freenode.
<mhall119> doctormon: I think he's on 99% of non-freenode channels
<balloons> :-)
<nigelb> I'm on 3 networks :P
<balloons> nigelb, hello
<nigelb> balloons: How can I help?
<mhall119> I don't think I can find an IRC channel anywhere on the internet without either nigelb or pleia2
<doctormon> pleia2: My notifier is borked, I'll init
<nigelb> pleia2 is *everywhere*
<balloons> Well, if you have the channel history see above :-) jcastro and I are trying to get case conductor installed, and are wondering how to do so and where the code lives exactly, etc
<nigelb> casse conductor, never heard of it. Let me look/ask around
<balloons> jcastro is writing a charm for it.. It appears to be django completely
<nigelb> balloons: do you have a link to a running instance of it?
<jcastro> I am not writing it, I convinced Stefano to have a look at it though
<jcastro> <nigel> It's ok, I will volunteer to write charms for all of Mozilla's web tools
<jcastro> oh really? Thanks nigelb!
<Pendulum> mhall119: I'm in a couple that actually have neither nigelb or pleia2 in them. But they're not Ubuntu related
<nigelb> jcastro: when I finish all the commitments I currently have.
<nigelb> balloons: The code lives here https://github.com/mozilla/caseconductor
<jcastro> your commitments are like mine though, neverending
<mhall119> Pendulum: wow
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> well, by commitments, I mean, bugs that are assigned to me and I have a particial fix.
<nigelb> There's 3 on LP, 2 on firefox, one on thunderbird, a few on input.mozilla.org, and a bunch on summit.
<nigelb> I've not started anything new in the new year. Just closing bugs that I've agreed to do :(
<Pendulum> mhall119: actually, I'm also in one that is Ubuntu related, but neither one of them is in it.
<nigelb> which channel is that? accessibility?
<Pendulum> #ubuntu-uk-podcast
<nigelb> hah
<jcastro> balloons: any idea what IRC channel they hang out in?
<balloons> jcastro, good question.. I'm guessing we could find out by asking around a bit
<nigelb> probably labs
<nigelb> this project sounds like a labs project
<nigelb> Aha, its a QA project.
<nigelb> balloons: I'm off to bed. When I wake up I can dig further. For now, #qa on irc.mozilla.org should be helpful.
<balloons> nigelb, thank yo umuch
<balloons> I'll head over there and ping around
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> balloons: you'll probably want carljm (judging from the github commits)
<balloons> cool.. i'll namedrop you so he doesn't get too freaked out by the random guy on irc
<balloons> haha
<jcastro> yeah!
<nigelb> He probably doesn't know me :)
<nigelb> But there are others in QA who I work with :)
<balloons> ohh.. does irc.mozilla.org use ssl?
<balloons> if so, port?
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<czajkowski> https://fosdem.org/2012/schedule/event/contributor_communities  :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, looks interesting - Congrats
<akgraner> one of these days I want to go to FOSDEM
<balloons> czajkowski, very cool
<akgraner> jcastro I used your lightning talk from Budapest as justification to just hit the delete button and not save everything.  You're an authority now :-)
<akgraner> hopefully my engineer manager will fill the same way :-) He liked your talk as well.
<akgraner> engineering even
<JanC> anybody here knows http://www.linuxidentity.com/us/ ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-19
<bkerensa> heh
<cprofitt> hey all
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey Gwaihir, hey czajkowski
<Gwaihir> morning dholbach
<bkerensa> Internet is back :D
<Tm_T> bkerensa: it was gone at some point?
<bkerensa> for me yes
<bkerensa> :D
<Tm_T> ah, right
<dpm> hm, I'm having lots of internet connection issues, not sure it's my router or the wireless driver. But I'm back
<dpm> (for a while, hopefully)
<dpm> I'm trying to make it easier for translators to submit localized images in their language for ubuntu-docs. I thought I'd create a public U1 share for everyone to write to, but as I understand it, it's not possible unless you have the e-mails from the people you want to share with. dholbach (or anyone else) have you ever had to do such a thing or have you got any ideas? I.e. public write-for-everyone share where people can upload their files
<dholbach> I don't know about U1, aquarius should know - not as easy, but bzr branch?
<dholbach> spreadubuntu?
<dholbach> or just ask them to publicise via U1 and put the links to a wiki page or IRC channel?
<czajkowski> the folks in #ubuntuone are so helpful
<dpm> thanks. I'll think about it. I don't want to use bzr (they can already submit the files to the ubuntu-docs bzr branch), since not many translators know how to use it. I'll see what I can do with spreadubuntu
<dpm> and I'd prefer a centralized place to have all files (I don't want to go chasing all the U1 links)
<dpm> now, thinking about it...
<dpm> a totally public share might not be the best idea if I'd want to avoid vandalizing...
<dpm> so I think I'll set up the share and I'll ask translators who want to write to it and add them to the list of people to share with
<nigelb> dpm: epiphany-browser! Its epiphany-browser :-)
<nigelb> (I just fixed it, no worries :-) )
<dpm> nigelb, thanks! ;)
<jokerdino> dpm: so you got an idea for sharing the ubuntu-docs. i think i might have an idea. but not sure if it would actually work..
<jokerdino> The first sentence was supposed to be a question. i forgot to add the question mark :/
<jokerdino> so, yeah, the idea is to setup a google docs collection and give access to people with link?
<dpm> jokerdino, please go ahead, I do have an idea and I'm writing an e-mail to the docs team just now, but I'd be glad to hear a better one!
<dpm> jokerdino, it's a good idea, but I'd like to have as much little work to do as possible, and if people would upload their images to a google doc or album or whatever... I don't know if there is an easy way to fetch them all at once
<jokerdino> let's say i have this folder on google docs (https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6NtA-0GExbaMTk2ZjkwNDMtYjBiYy00ODI5LWI5MmEtYTE4MWEyZWU5ZDQ5) you can access and edit it if you have the link...
<jokerdino> you can just download all the things inside the folder.
<jokerdino> at once.
<dpm> jokerdino, how can I upload a file?
<dpm> i.e. an image?
<dpm> and then download all the images at once?
<jokerdino> you can't add a file?
<jokerdino> i thought i just opened the access to everyone with the link.
<jokerdino> try now?
<jokerdino> clearly, i am not familiar with sharing folders. i will get back to you when i figure that part out ;?
<dpm> it did the upload, but it doesn't appear
<dpm> it doesn't seem to support uploading images not attached or converted to a doc
<dpm> in any case, I prefer using Ubuntu resources, although thanks for the suggestion!
<jokerdino> hmm ok. i wasn't just sure about it.
<dpm> I think I'll use an Ubuntu one share, with folders for each language. Then translators only have to put their images to the right folder and once it's done I simply have to submit a merge proposal to ubuntu-docs
<dpm> without having to manually fetch anything
<jokerdino> hmm that sounds like a good idea.
<dpm> thanks for your help anyway :-)
<jokerdino> ok i have to go AFK. talk to you later!
<dholbach> dpm, weisst du, wann und wie oft das update-packaging-guide skript läuft? :)
<dpm> dholbach, ich glaube, wenn nicht was schieff geht, jeden Tag um Mitternacht
<dholbach> dpm, meinste, du könntest das mal manuell laufen lassen? ich würde gerne was testen?
<dpm> dholbach, ja, klar. gibst du mir 5 Minuten?
<dholbach> logo
<dpm> ok :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, jetzt. Soll ich manuell updaten?
<dholbach> dpm, ja, wenn du kannst, dann bitte :)
<dpm> dholbach, argh -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/809552/
<dholbach> dpm, kannst du in der crontab nach schauen, ob ein http_proxy gesetzt wird?
<dholbach> wenn ja könntest du den beim aufruf vielleicht auch benutzen
<dpm> kein proxy. Weisst du welche proxy ich benutzen soll?
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> maybe IS changed something about the firewalls, I don't know
<dpm> they did, the d.u.c server was put somewhere else to speed it up a bit
<dpm> or they set up some cache or something, I don't know exactly, but the thing is that 2 weeks ago something changed
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> dpm, good thing I asked the question today ;-)
<dpm> :)
<daker> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<dpm> morning daker, morning mhall119
<dholbach> james_w, (German link) pictures of crazy traditions in England - unfortunately the wheel of cheese is missing, but at least the burning kegs were captured: http://www.zeit.de/reisen/2012-01/fs-sara-hannant-2/
<james_w> heh
<james_w> I told you about the kegs?
<dholbach> james_w, yeah, I'm quite sure you did
<james_w> heh, yeah, that's the one
<james_w> weird as
<balloons> wow..
<balloons> most interesting that many of these are recent creations.. sometimes they are attempts to re-instate old traditions, but others are just starting new ones
<balloons> who needs an excuse to dress up right? :-)
<nigelb> balloons: did you figure out the stuff you wre working on yesterday?
<dholbach> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooper%27s_Hill_Cheese-Rolling_and_Wake was the other one I was talking about
<balloons> nigelb, yes thanks for your help
<balloons> we spammed the mozilla channel for awhile, and then found carljim
<balloons> he's pointed us in the proper direction
<nigelb> I didn't do much. Just helping you find the right channel :)
<nigelb> aha! good
<balloons> lol.. that was more than half the battle
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> james_w, http://www.cheese-rolling.co.uk/index1.htm - wow the pictures already tell you "if you want to break all your bones, this is the right place for you"
<dholbach> nuts :)
<balloons> but you get to keep the cheese!
<balloons> that makes it worth it
<balloons> assuming you win of course..
<dholbach> ...and don't break all your bones - the guy "leading the field by a long way with a backward somersault" probably won't have been that lucky :)
<balloons> I'm sure the wet grass made everything easier for competitors
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<dholbach> james_w, thanks a lot!
<mhall119> jcastro: http://91.189.93.114:8000/en-US/home
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<marcoceppi> mhall119: did you get that one Mozilla support thing working?
<mhall119> marcoceppi: I got it running, yeah
<marcoceppi> Nice!
<mhall119> now I need to see how much work it will take to make it an Ubuntu support thing :)
<balloons> it's bacon!
<balloons> sorry jono seeing your name immeadiately prompted the "beggin strips" dog commercials from the 90's
<jono> hey balloons
<jono> balloons, bacon bacon BACON!
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErapf79rqM
<jono> I've got no thumbs!
<jono> I love that ad
<jono> hows things?
<dholbach> hey jono
<balloons> too funny
<balloons> going good, yourself? made it back without too much trouble i hope
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dholbach, dpm
<jono> balloons, indeed, great to be home :-)
<jono> dholbach, dpm ready for the ARB catch-up?
<dpm> yep
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, dpm hangout sent
<cjohnston> jono: could you please help out on bug #907565 bug #907672
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 907565 in uds-project "sponsorship closing date needs to be specified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907565
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 907672 in uds-project "Register page needs expenses date updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907672
<jono> balloons, mhall119 can we sync up this afternoon?
<jono> individually, not together
<balloons> sure
<jono> I am going to put a few calls in your calendars
<jono> thanks balloons
<dpm> balloons, be careful, don't let jono turn your calendar into a very colourful jigsaw puzzle - you've seen his!
<jono> dpm, LOL
<balloons> this is true! when did I give jono permission to schedule for me?
<balloons> :-)
<jono> balloons, when you joined Canonical :-)
<cjohnston> when you accepted a pay check from him
<balloons> ok jono -- but try and make sure it's colorful.. I don't want all green blocks now
<jono> balloons, LOL
<jono> cjohnston, gonna get the sponsorship out this week
<mhall119> jono: any time
<mhall119> jono: can we move my call up an hour?
 * mhall119 lied about that "any time"
<jono> mhall119, done
<mhall119> thanks
<balloons> dpm, dholbach you guys ever here of Madredeus?
<mhall119> jono: http://91.189.93.114:8000/en-US/home is canonistack
<mhall119> is on
<dholbach> balloons, no, I'm afraid not
<mhall119> currently running through django's test server, I'm working on getting it setup on mod_wsgi
<dpm> balloons, I have
<balloons> it's a Portuguese folk / fado group..
<balloons> very good stuff
<dpm> ah, fado was the word!
<dpm> I was trying to remember the type of music
<balloons> :-) yes
<balloons> it's quite lovely to have the luxury of having music playing during the day -- sans the headphones
<balloons> at any rate.. yes, I enjoy it.. and that's alot coming from me, as I typically do not care for music where the voice is the primary instrument
<mhall119> be back in a bit
<balloons> this is sad.. I'm envious of jcastro now.. I need a third monitor :-(
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> lol
<nigelb> balloons: But do you want enough work that you need 3 monitors?
<nigelb> I'm sure one of jcastro's monitor just shows jono's schedule :P
<balloons> nigelb, +1.. that is too funny
<balloons> guess i'm up to 4 then
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> balloons: you only think nigelb is joking...
<balloons> does that mean I'm a candidate for the unity multi-monitor setup testing?
<balloons> Pendulum, ohh.. scary..
<jono> nigelb, lol
<jono> dholbach, thanks for sending the ARB mail out
<dholbach> de rien
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> and dev news are out as well
<jono> dholbach, I would like to get us in a place where everyone adds their feedback and then once a week someone does a review of the full queue to identify what apps we can get through in the next week
<jono> dholbach, I know you took an action to get that meeting set up with the ARB
<jono> maybe we could get this set up on a Monda
<jono> Monday
<dholbach> jono, yes, that'd be helpful
<jono> dholbach, and now we have the metrics in place (ergo when the QA Pending bug is fixed), we should be able to track progress effectively
<jono> dpm, mailing David Pitkin about the Ask Ubuntu lens now, will copy you in
<dpm> thanks jono!
<nigelb> Noooooo http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2012/q1/200
<dpm> blimey
<czajkowski> aye that was on our lug list this morning
<mhall119> yikes
<dholbach> have a great rest of your evening
<dholbach> big hugs
<mhall119> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi mhall119
<mhall119> dpm: hey, we spoke earlier in the week about removing "Ubuntu One (Data)" from the developer portal's API page
<mhall119> would you like me to go ahead and move that down to the Deprecated section?
<dpm> mhall119, sure, feel free to go for it.
<dpm> you should be able to get to it with openid and the wp-admin page
<mhall119> yup, already there
<dpm> great :)
<mhall119> done, thanks
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<jono> mhall119, will be a few mins and then will send a hangout
<jono> mhall119, hangout sent
<mhall119> jono: http://91.189.93.114:8000/en-US/home
<bkerensa> Good Morning (Kinda) :)
<jono> balloons, little delayed, won't be long
<balloons> no worries..
<bkerensa> hi bodhi_zazen :)
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> ey-ey cap't
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo bkerensa =)
<cprofitt> hey bkerensa bodhi_zazen
<bkerensa> hi cprofitt
<jono> mhall119, I sent over the Sumo reqs
<jono> you should have an email in your inbox regarding this
<mhall119> yup, got it
<jono> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> jono: mind if I share this with sumodevs to get their opinions?
<jono> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<jono> preferably not hyugely public
<jono> fine to share on one on one emails
<mhall119> ok
<jono> but on a mailing list
<jono> actually
<jono> actually, no keep it private, but one on one is fine
<jono> thanks
<jono> mhall119, I recommend you schedule a call with the product owner who we spoke to a while back
<mhall119> sounds good
<pleia2> popey: noticed the discussion in -irc, what's the official word on the ayatana name in general?
<pleia2> (now that I just finished up printing 50 handouts for my talk listing the Ayatana wiki page under UI resources)
<popey> whoops
<popey> we can redirect that
<pleia2> is it morphing into just being about unity?
<pleia2> (I guess it already sort of was)
 * popey points pleia2 at jcastro and / or jono
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> maybe I can find jcastro tonight (I suspect he's on or near an airplane right now?)
<popey> no idea
<popey> dunno why he would be
<pleia2> SCALE starts tomorrow, he's speaking and running a juju charm school
<popey> its his job to sit at home and be at my beck and call for various stupid questions
<pangolin> how much does that pay, cause I can do that?
<pleia2> $2
<pangolin> per silly question?
<pangolin> I will be rivh!
<pleia2> per YEAR
<pangolin> rich!
<pleia2> hehe
<pangolin> no silly comeback :(
 * pangolin hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<mhall119> pleia2: actually I'm the one to talk to now, not jorge
<pleia2> this is what I get for listening to popey! troublemaker
<mhall119> I'll be talking to the DX team about what will become of the ayatana name, but for now they want the channel forwarded to #ubuntu-unity
<pleia2> alright
<pleia2> the rationale is what we discussed at UDS, it's not very within the Ubuntu community both in the form of discoverability and general naming conventions?
<mhall119> pleia2: that's what I've been told
<pleia2> ok, good, thanks :)
<popey> time for home made fudge!
<jono> popey, woo!
<jono> pleia2, we are moving to #ubuntu-unity
<jono> although #ayatana is still open and the topic points people to the new channel
<jono> and btw folks, jcastro is no longer the go-to guy for Unity...you can now chat to mhall119
 * mhall119 runs
<mhall119> one item off tomorrow's todo list
<balloons> yea mhall119!
<balloons> so tell me when will unity be able to make me sandwiches?
<mhall119> balloons: even if we added that, people would still complain that it doesn't let them customize the sandwich enough
<balloons> mhall119, I fell off my chair
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> jono: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/lets-chat-about-unity/
<jono> mhall119, perfect!
<jono> I will tweet it
<mhall119> two items off my list!
<jono> :-)
<popey> haha, i think you killed mhall119's host
<popey> jonodotted
<balloons> lol.. I'm going to hit it now also
<mhall119> popey: it's my cheap t1.micro instance
<balloons> <3 my instance
<mhall119_> I just need to do something with apache
<balloons> what do you have running on it mhall119?
<mhall119_> every time I put up a new post, search bots hit it enough that amazon starts limiting my cpu time
<balloons> it should serve things up fine
<mhall119_> it's a t1.micro instance
<mhall119_> it's fine 99% of the time
<mhall119_> but if you carry even a moderate load for any more than a few seconds, Amazon restricts how much CPU time you get
<balloons> yes.. burst mode was always enough for me
<mhall119_> it also runs my irssi session
<balloons> but I don't host anything on my instance now
<mhall119_> and a handful of other websites
<balloons> lol handful
<balloons> my is pure number crunching.. running my irc session and some "other" stuff
<mhall119_> yours is a micro?
<mhall119_> or a small
<cjohnston> mhall119_: identity crisis?
<mhall119_> cjohnston: server crisis
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119_> it's like jono is popular or something
<mhall119_> I need to try nginx
<cjohnston> I like nginx, but its a pita
<balloons> sorry mhall119.. yes it's a micro
<balloons> micro -> small is a big step
<balloons> micro really is micro
<mhall119_> yeah
<mhall119> seems to have settled down now
<balloons> lol
<balloons> i'm going to hit reload...
<mhall119> >:(
<balloons> cool
<bodhi_zazen> mhall119: nginx is very fast and light weight and IMO does best with static content, if you need php better to stay with apache
<mhall119> ah, I'm running wordpress, so yeah
<bodhi_zazen> It can be done with nginx, but, not really worth the hassle, imo
<mhall119> i tuned-down apache, we'll see if that helps
<bodhi_zazen> I looked at some wp optimizations a few years ago, can give you a link to some suggestions on my blog if you wish
<MrChrisDruif> nginx is something web-related? Like lighttpd or something like that?
 * MrChrisDruif will go look himself ^_^
<bodhi_zazen> yes MrChrisDruif
<bodhi_zazen> MrChrisDruif: https://calomel.org/nginx.html
<bodhi_zazen> although it is in the ubuntu repos so you do not need to compile it
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...it IS like lighttpd...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll read up on it and how it compares both in performance and licenses to the rest
<bodhi_zazen> It is very fast and very lightweight, but it is also best for static content
<MrChrisDruif> What is to be considered dynamic content?
<bodhi_zazen> php, scripts
<bodhi_zazen> static content = flat html / images / js
<MrChrisDruif> Al right
<balloons> happy trails and fair winds.. i bid thee good noc
<jono> laters balloons :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Bye balloons
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going jono ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-20
<cjohnston> pleia2: how many ubuntu-ca people are in the SFO/Redwood city area
<bkerensa> jcastro: Are you about?
<pangolin> where would someone ask questions about UDS sponsorship?
<Pendulum> pangolin: generally here is the best place
<pangolin> thank you
<pangolin> incoming
<pangolin> JoseeAntonioR: ask in here about the sponsorship and someone will answer sooner or later :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I would like to know something. I am under 18, and I would like to apply for the UDS sponsorship. Does my legal accompaniant is also sponsored, in the case I get it?
<pleia2> cjohnston: like a billion
<cjohnston> pleia2: i know some of us will be out there soon... maybe do a dinner or something
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: i dont believe so
<pleia2> cjohnston: before UDS? yeah, just let us know and we'll make something happen
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston well, thanks
<cjohnston> pleia2: like 2 weeks
<pleia2> oh, that's soon :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: the linaro connect is jn redwood city
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> link?
<cjohnston> connect.linaro.org summit.ubuntu.com/lcq1-12
<pleia2> do you know which evenings you're busy?
<cjohnston> if you look on socialize it describes.. me personally atleast monday and friday. I havent been told of my involvement with anything else
<cjohnston> maybe something sunday night and we can send a mail to the ml
<pleia2> I was thinking wednesday :)
<cjohnston> I have some things id like to see while im out there
<cjohnston> wed is the computer museum thing
<cjohnston> akgraner: ping
<pleia2> all I see on social is "Social events will be announced soon."
<cjohnston> hm
<cjohnston> pleia2: email.. I cant paste in here from my phone
<pleia2> k
<cjohnston> I believe I read somewhere that friday there is a uds style party
<pleia2> oh I see, I was on the wrong site
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> sunday is good
<cjohnston> I dont know what other peoples thoughts are.
<pleia2> I'll talk to my people and you talk to your people and we can figure something out
<cjohnston> or their avail
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> I'll drop a note to the california list later to just make people aware that there will be people around that week
<cjohnston> cool
<pleia2> some people might be interested in attending too actually (lots of android hardware and software dev overlap with our loco)
<cjohnston> cool
<pleia2> the drives of this airplane are late
<pleia2> drivers
<pleia2> fliers
<nigelb> pilots :P
<pleia2> no fun :)
<pleia2> yay, finally boarding!
 * nigelb is very excited today!
<nigelb> pleia2: yay
<bkerensa> is UDS sponsorship even open for application yet?
 * Martyn is going to Linaro Connect instead
<bkerensa> We are not currently accepting sponsorship applications for uds-q in Oakland, California, USA. Please check back again later!
<bkerensa> Martyn: Instead of UDS?
<Martyn> Yes.  I'd rather not go to Oakland
<bkerensa> they did make a poor choice in city
<bkerensa> :)
<Martyn> and Linaro Connect is -literally- just a couple miles from my house in the Bay Area
<bkerensa> but maybe a bunch of Ubuntu Users can brighten it up
<bkerensa> Well I'm not big on ARM so I think Linaro Connect is out for me :P
<Martyn> ARM is pretty much my life, and I've started a company making ARM motherboards for PC's and servers, so I better be there :)
<nigelb> Martyn: Wait, you started the company?
<Martyn> yes
<Martyn> Left Calxeda in November, and got sufficient funding to get started
<nigelb> \o/
<Martyn> we just finished our first major project (ARM cortex M3 based control boards for motion control, sorting systems, etc)
<nigelb> Also, I originally thought you meant Calexda. Now you just surprised me further :)
<Martyn> and are well into the second project ( an ARM based ATX motherboard replacement )
<nigelb> epic!
<Martyn> Main launch for the company, and ribbon-cutting/opening party will be May 20th in Austin
<nigelb> ah
<Martyn> With at least two products ready to roll
<Martyn> (PC and server board)
<nigelb> \m/
<Martyn> Yeah .. I thnk I've Found My Place(tm) in the world
<Martyn> Now if Calxeda gets off their butts and gets those EnergyCore chips in production, I'll be ready to integrate them too
<nigelb> It is a fun place to be.
<Martyn> for now, we're looking at nVidia, TI, and ST Micro chips .. ST Micro and nVidia have a slight lead, because they have real PCIe
<nigelb> I don't speak ARM :)
<Martyn> I'm tired of 'weird' ARM boards... the whole world uses ATX boards, and so should ARM
<nigelb> Martyn: Did we talk to each other in Budapest?
<nigelb> I think we didn't and I'm sad.
<Martyn> Well we'll get a chance in the fall :)
<Martyn> Like I said, I'm -so- not going to Oakland
<Pendulum> nigelb: I thought we'd figured out that you had
<nigelb> I'm not so sure.
<nigelb> So. Many. People.
<Martyn> Nigel, here -- this is a nice cartoon caricature of what I look like:
<nigelb> Martyn: I've seen your picture and you do look familiar. I'm just not sure if we shook hands and chatted :)
<Martyn> www.igotu.com/Martin.jpg
<Pendulum> considering you both hang out with some of the same people, I would expect you to have run into each other at least once...
<nigelb> haha, epic cartoon
<Martyn> *bow*
<Martyn> Epic cartoonist too ..
<Pendulum> nigelb: if you and I make it to UDS in the fall, I will introduce you to Martyn
<Martyn> Though it's not signed, it's someone you'd recognize from newspapers :)
<nigelb> :)
<Martyn> Okay, --if-- Pendulum makes it to UDS, I -might- haul my ass to Oakland ..
<nigelb> Big *if* for me.
<nigelb> I'm not sure I have enough time to commit moar time.
<Pendulum> Martyn: if I make it to UDS and you are in SF around then, I will haul my ass into SF during an evening (and if nigel is around, drag him with me) so you don't have to come to Oakland
<nigelb> If I make it to UDS, I'm definitely, tryng to get to SF *and* MV
<Martyn> Yeah, I'll be mostly MV if I have a choice
<Martyn> Pendulum: DEAL
<Pendulum> Martyn: I've read the reviews for the hotel's restaurant and if I'm going to go as far as decent food in Oakland, it'll be just as easy to make it to BART and go into SF
<Martyn> and Bart is accessible, although the station near the hotel is N A S T Y
<Pendulum> I'm really hoping to somehow have new powerchair batteries by then so I can bring my own powered wheels
<nigelb> I need to catch a nap. Been missing sleep all week
<Pendulum> nigelb: you have no sleep cycle, I thought we'd determined this years ago
<nigelb> Pendulum: I fixed that bug recently.
<nigelb> Been sleeping from 10 to 11 and waking up from 5 to 6 :)
<Pendulum> hah. I'll believe it when you go more than a week without missing sleep :P
<nigelb> I did go this entire week.
<nigelb> well, 5 days.
<Pendulum> make it 7 and I'll consider revising my opinion :)
<nigelb> In fact, I got up before my alarm today :)
<nigelb> waking up for a run stragely motivates me to wake up on time and go to bed early.
<Pendulum> nigelb: my best sleep cycle ever was 9PM to 5:30 AM
<Martyn> speaking of someone with no sleep cycle, has anyone heard from Persia lately?
<nigelb> Nope
<Martyn> he was dealing with a REALLY nasty kidney issue...
<nigelb> Oh :(
<Martyn> and I haven't seen him in ages
<nigelb> He hasn't been online since Budapest
<nigelb> I would email except he usually is swimming in email when he hasn't been around.
<Martyn> he's -on-, but not actually on it seems
<Pendulum> Martyn: I know someone got in contact with him in October, but I don't know who
<Martyn> I'm going to Japan in six weeks, for six days
<Martyn> when I get there, I'm going to see if I can coax him into letting me see him
<nigelb> Please do.
<Pendulum> Martyn: you missed at the Friday night party at the last UDS someone dressed up as him
<Martyn> Pendulum : *heh*  I just couldn't stay..  I had to make it to the other Conference in CA
<Pendulum> Martyn: I know. I understand :)
<Pendulum> just thought you would appreciate that someone did it :)
<Martyn> He's certainly got a certain style
 * Pendulum will have to miss the Friday night if she goes to the next UDS
<nigelb> So, I asked around in Budapest on Sunday if anyone had seen persia.
<nigelb> So everyone told me - "look for guy dressed in a suit and a turtleneck sweater". Every. Single. Person. :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: did it work?
<nigelb> Pendulum: Yep.
<nigelb> Saw him at lunch on the first day.
<dpm> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> hallo
<nigelb> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/oonrg/iama_member_of_the_mozilla_webdev_team_ama
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> jcastro,  Thank you for posting on your blog about the openid
<AlanBell> any EMEA membership board members in da house?
<head_victim> Awww only a lonely AO here
<cjohnston> pleia2: /20
<cjohnston> uggh.. sorry pleia2
<daker> hello
<cjohnston> hey daker
<doctormon> Morning
<daker> sorry mhall119 cjohnston for not beging able to help with LTP, my machine doesn't help me :/
<cjohnston> its understood daker :-)
<daker> as i said before, if anyone want to donate a machine i'll be very happy ツ
<jussi> I wonder if jcastro figured out the money side of that
<mhall119> as *I* said before, you should have taken dholbach's when you had the chance
<daker> mhall119, to do what ?
<mhall119> to have a working machine
<daker> NO!!
 * jussi sends daker and arm board which runs ubuntu :P
<daker> mhall119, donating YES but buying NO!
 * daker hugs jussi 
 * mhall119 loves checking things off his todo list
<dpm> mhall119, I'm not sure if I've asked you that already or if it's come up in a conversation already, but are you thinking of integrating singlet into quickly? e.g. creating a quickly template for lenses
<czajkowski> AlanBell: need someone still
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<AlanBell> can you renew jarlen please
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~jesper-jarlskov
<AlanBell> he expired in october and didn't see the emails
<czajkowski> and it's january till he noticed :)
<AlanBell> well, it is me processing cloak removals :)
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> ok
<daker> ah AlanBell i just remember, what happened when the membership expires ?
<popey> you get an email
<popey> and you click a button to renew
<AlanBell> yup, self renewal
<czajkowski> AlanBell: done I think
<AlanBell> thanks czajkowski
<daker> AlanBell, popey thanks ツ
<AlanBell> I am just dealing with a few exceptions like someone who let their MOTU membership lapse, but wants to keep ubuntu membership
<mhall119> w 61
<popey> J 38
<mhall119> I have too many irssi windows
<cprofitt> hello all
<scott-work> hello everyone :)
<cprofitt> hey scott-work
<scott-work> how's the arm cprofitt ?
<bkerensa> jcastro: What version of vbulletin is forums migrating to?
<bkerensa> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=120923
<popey> bkerensa: jcastro is at SCALE so I suspect he may not be online on IRC much
<cprofitt> man... I need to get to some East Coast linux events this year
<cprofitt> ooh... just caught Jorge's picture from Budapest on G+
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-21
<jturek> .part
<nigelb> hahahahhahahah
<nigelb> http://canonicalpeoplelookingatthings.blogspot.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-22
<bkerensa> AlanBell: You around?
<AlanBell> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> oi
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Wrong channel sorry about that =o
<AlanBell> heh, it was!
<AlanBell> yes, fixes are on the way
<AlanBell> we are in process of doing the #lubuntu queue right now
<AlanBell> and I think we will process some of the other queues fairly soon
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Shoul it be changed to fix committed?
<bkerensa> :P
<AlanBell> in progress is fine
<bkerensa> k
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council lots of stuff in progress
<bkerensa> uhh I need to have a seperate install for doing package building :P
<ts2> bkerensa: that's what chroots are for (and I use schroot and sbuild, but pbuilder is another)
<bkerensa> yeah I know :)
<bkerensa> I use schroot
<bkerensa> jcastro: Had no idea you debianized gwibber :)
<s-fox> Evening
<koolhead17> evening
<s-fox> How's everyone?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good s-fox, did you get that job?
 * koolhead17 is alive and kicking :)
<MrChrisDruif> The one where the interview went well?
<s-fox> I have a second interview on the premises on Wednesday MrChrisDruif. I have been working on my OO PHP
<MrChrisDruif> Good going and good luck s-fox ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I'm applying to a job which combines working and learning. 28 hours of working and 10 hours of school in a week.
<koolhead17> MrChrisDruif: sounds interesting :)
<czajkowski> JanC: should we create a wiki page or an event on the LTP for FOSDEM ?
<JanC> I was going to create a wiki page, but...
<czajkowski> all the info we can add to the LTP
<czajkowski> just under your locoteam?
<czajkowski> thats if there are plans to go for dinner
<JanC> I'm working on a wiki page right now
<czajkowski> not sure what I'm doing the saturday night as there is a large group of us
<czajkowski> wiki is fine then
<JanC> Ward is going to look at dinner locations (maybe the Italian place from last year)
<czajkowski> nods
<JanC> and we'll compile a list at FOSDEM
<JanC> tens to be more reliable than doing beforehand  :P
<czajkowski> we ended up in the Opera place again as they could seat 18 of us in the end
<JanC> tends*
<JanC> we actually borrowed seats from the MySQL people last year  ☺
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> the friday night we ended up at some odd place but was nice
<JanC> they told the restaurant they would be maybe 50, but on Friday night I talked to a Belgian member of their community they didn't expect more than 30
<czajkowski> and saturday as the group kept growing, we went to drug opera as only place I knew off hand that had large space.
<popey> have they finally banned smoking in pubs in .be now?
<JanC> so we were on the same table with Monty and got free liquorice wodka   ☺
<czajkowski> thoguth it was up to them and most do it bar the likes of delerium
<czajkowski> JanC: nice   but tis evil stuff
<czajkowski> nn folks
<JanC> popey: not entirely
<JanC> popey: 2014-06-01 is the final cut-off date it seems
<JanC> there are some rules that make it difficult/expensive to allow smoking though
<JanC> e.g. Delirium is large enough that they have to make > 50% of the bar non-smoking, and the smoking parts need equipment to "suck" (most of) the smoke away
<JanC> czajkowski: I started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2012 but need to add more info the next days  ☺
<jono> hey all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha jono
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going jono ?
<jono> hey MrChrisDruif
<jono> good thanks
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/23/hacking-on-accomplishments/
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I'm not subscripted to your blog ^_^
<jono> MrChrisDruif, it is on Planet Ubuntu too
<MrChrisDruif> Not an avid reader, let's just put it like that ^_^
<jono> np
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome trophies ^_^
<jono> :-)
<JanC> hm, I wonder how that would work for helping people on IRC, on a forum, or in real life...
<MrChrisDruif> Clicked a button, Clicked another button...I'd have a million trophies by now then ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> AskUbuntu should be doable
<MrChrisDruif> IRC...interesting one...real life...ghe
<JanC> real life help is often the most important  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> AskUbuntu already has a rewarding system in place, you could retrieve those I think
<JanC> but most difficult to reward
<MrChrisDruif> That is indeed true
<MrChrisDruif> How about "Installed *ubuntu on someone else's system"? =P
<JanC> I see the spec mentions this to some degree
<MrChrisDruif> "Made your first OpenSSH connection" =P
<JanC> under "Human Issued"
<jono> JanC, yeah, some things would need to be issued by people
<jono> the idea was to first get the automated ones fixed up first
<jono> then we have a platform in which we can generate trophies
<JanC> but a lot of that sort of work happens outside of any official structure
<jono> JanC, what do you mean?
<JanC> well, lots of people help other prople without any structure being around to record that
<jono> JanC, oh right, yeah
<jono> this system would not cover everything
<jono> but I think it could cover a lot
<jono> such as filing your first bug, getting a first patch approved, making a translation etc
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, those can be "easily" added, but JanC was referring to real life help situations
<JanC> for several reasons translations aren't always registered to the actual translator...
<jono> right
<JanC> and the same for patches, etc.
<jono> agreed, but I think this system would provide enough coverage of activities to help people feel that their contributions are worthwhile
<jono> so it won't cover everything, but I get the impression it would cover enough to be interesting for folks
<jono> and then the human issued can help cover the rest
<jono> this is still very much a WIP though, hence why we are just playing with ideas
<cjohnston> jono, do you have dates for the end of applying for sponsorship yet please
<jono> cjohnston, not yet
<jono> I am going to get this out tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-14
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
<AlanBell> do we know who is the contact for stuff that Marianna Raffaele was doing?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams I will probably fix that old style logo at some point
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ping
<cjohnston> AlanBell: depends on what stuff
<AlanBell> marketing stuff, UK events
<AlanBell> conference pack perhaps
<popey> try michelle?
<AlanBell> ok, thanks popey
 * mhall119 votes we just make cjohnston do it all
<cjohnston> pay me
<jcastro> GOOD MOURNING EVERYONE
<jcastro> man, no dholbach yet? I am sad.
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> https://github.com/stec-inc/EnhanceIO
<jcastro> popey: ^^ alan, alan, alan, al, alan, alan...
<jono> dpm, hey, will be just a few mins, getting our nanny set up
<dpm> jono, no worries
<jcastro> \m/ bacon returns
<jcastro> back to work, no more poker!
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hello
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you have slides for your classroom session?
<mhall119> dpm: are we doing a call this morning?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, no I didn't plan on it
<dpm> mhall119, yep, in ~30
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> dpm: is that going to be our new permanent time?
<dpm> mhall119, yes, ahhh, did I not update it in the calendar?
 * dpm checks
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'll send some material for sessions to our mailing list and you can check it later :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ok, I'm a bit confused on what your asking, so I'll wait for the mail :-)
<dpm> mhall119, ah, sorry, I had updated the call with Jono, but not ours. I've done it now, I think you should have received an e-mail notification with the updated time
<SergioMeneses> balloons, slides and icons
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> jono, coming
<dpm> sorry, g+ fail, second try
<jono> np
<mhall119> thanks dpm
<dpm> mhall119, my call is running over, will be a few mins
<mhall119> dpm: no problem, send the invite whenever you're ready
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston http://soyeahdjango.com/post/40523456928/someone-telling-me-that-my-urls-are-always-so-clean
<popey> jcastro: that enhanceIO stuff looks interesting
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> daker: lol
<daker> LoL http://soyeahdjango.com/post/40264871443/when-kansas-found-out-kusports-com-was-on-django
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, we nearly ready?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: yep, gimme a couple mins, please
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, can we give off a few mins early?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: see pm
<daker> mhall119: http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/01/travel/top-destinations-2013/index.html?iref=allsearch
<mhall119> daker: why do you tease me with places I can't go?
<daker> mhall119: look at the second place
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, no peru there
<philipballew> San Diego is still the best place to go in my mind.
 * philipballew offers free bed and or floor to anyone needing to stay here.
<daker> philipballew: San Diego in USA ?
<philipballew> daker, yes.
<jono_> jcastro, want to blow your mind?
<jono_> listen to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMZBjfvQ4Tw
<snap-l> jono_: Ever listened to Chthonic? (sp, likely)
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Mirror-of-Retribution/dp/B002TVMX2Q/ref=tmm_other_meta_binding_title_0
<IdleOne> jono_: wow!
<IdleOne> Always liked that Arabic sound. This takes that sound and adds some \m/ to it.
<daker> IdleOne: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUYvroMlRlo (2003)
<jono_> IdleOne, isnt it awesome? :-)
<IdleOne> it really is
<jono_> jcastro, can we chat tomorrow while I drive out to the valley?
<jono_> want to sync up ready for the Friday call
<snap-l> Also, Xes Dreams has that middle-eastern oriental sound.
<snap-l> unfortunately I can't seem to locate the link I had, and Google thinks Xes is an anagram.
<IdleOne> daker: merveilleux!
<jono_> snap-l, I haven't, will check them out
<JanC> snap-l: use "" around it?
<snap-l> http://dark-music.org/xes-dreams-nc-17-2011-2cd/
<snap-l> JanC: That worked. Thank you.
<daker> IdleOne: i have another syrien band but they sing in Arabic
<IdleOne> You don't need to speak the language to appreciate good music
<IdleOne> :)
<JanC> some bands even... don't sing!  :p
<daker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHdGlevSyf0
<daker> i hope you will like it
<IdleOne> daker what does waladi mean?
<daker> IdleOne: my son
<IdleOne> ah ok. google was failing
<JanC> IdleOne: it's written below the video..
<IdleOne> hah, I didn't see that
<IdleOne> thanks
<daker> IdleOne: so basically the father(who is speaking) is giving his son advices on how to fight for life
<daker> and to stay stronger, etc...
<daker> IdleOne: FYI, this is a peom written by a tunisian, composed by an egyptien (the one you hear at the end of the song)
<JanC> I think the only Egyptian music I have is rather old (Om Kalsoum, or however you want to spell it)
<daker> JanC: NO
<daker> JanC: Oum Kalthoum songs are one of the most difficultes songs :D
<JanC> I don't understand the lyrics, but the music is good
<daker> IdleOne: want another one ?
<IdleOne> I am still mlistening to Myrath but sure send me all the links you want :)
<daker> JanC: nowdays you can't say that your are an Arabic singer if you can't sing at least one song from Oum Kalthoum or Fairuz
<daker> IdleOne: another group Kulna Saw (All together), and the song is "I am a terrorist" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sn8ORQaD2Y
<JanC> daker: I also have a CD from French/Moroccan singer Sapho, where she sings El Atlal
<JanC> and I have several albums of Natacha Atlas of course, who was born in Belgium, but has some Egyptian ancestry through her father
<daker> JanC: i don't know here but El Atlal is one of the best/beautiful songs
<JanC> it's her most famous song, I think?
<daker> yes because it's beautiful in both the way she sing and the poem
<daker> JanC: and a song for Oum Kalthoum is not 3min :D (>8min)
<JanC> more like 1 hour  ☺
<JanC> well, depends on how break it up
<daker> JanC: look this is the Cairo Stadium (FULL) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAiYscbRQBU
 * JanC listens to “Hazihi Leilati (live)” by Om Kalsoum from “Houwa Sahih El Hawa Ghalab” (39:21)
<JanC> the other track is also 32 minutes  :p
<JanC> different latin spellings of her name depend on the country where her albums are (re)published, I think
<JanC> I also have an album named "Fakkaroni" from her
<JanC> both picked up in a second hand shop  ☺
<daker> and trust me the arabic/classic singing is one the most difficulte https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_maqam
<JanC> I don't think I have anything by Fairuz, but I have an album from Sabah too (famous Lebanese singer)
<daker> JanC: Yes it's a very well known one of my favorite songs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytdzrj_5TiM
<JanC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bYslK20Gk0 --> is Sapho
<daker> JanC: This on my top list because of the composition/lyrics also it's for Palestine, i used to sign it when i was 15 for music lessons https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUzrXrdo1Tc
<daker> JanC: if you want some dance ملحم بركات https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5pdWYa4O1o
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-15
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: going back to SergioMeneses' question, have you got slides to use for the classroom session tomorrow? (I'll be a helper, just in case)
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, no I didn't prepare any
<balloons> since this is my first classroom, I guess I should look a bit more into what the normal format is
<balloons> my plan was to talk, stream a little bit, then do q & a
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, yep, that's fine
<JoseeAntonioR> it's just that some instructors do slides for the people
<JoseeAntonioR> and what do you mean by stream?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, well, I was considering giving demos
<balloons> my sessions is more q and a than anything
<balloons> and perhaps follow along
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: hmm, and that was supposed to be on air?
<balloons> informational
<balloons> I was avoiding doing an on-air
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I think it would detract
<balloons> but I could be wrong
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, as people are not aware of that
<JoseeAntonioR> and moving from one side to another can get them confused
<balloons> yes, I know.. I didn't ask
<balloons> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<balloons> I didn't want to flip flop
<balloons> anyways, so yea, plan is basically go through some things
<balloons> then do q &
<balloons> phi's sessions starts the instructional stuff
<SergioMeneses> balloons, JoseeAntonioR Im back!
<SergioMeneses> maybe next time balloons can do some slides :D it is really helpful
<jono_> someone mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/01/15/ubuntu-phone-sdk-experiments/ ?
<JoseeAntonioR> doing it
<JoseeAntonioR> upvotes here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/16lbnn/ubuntu_phone_sdk_experiments_jono_bacon/
<jono_> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
 * popey upboats
<snap-l> jono_: Three hours of Open Metalcast are on http://metalinjection.fm
<jono_> snap-l, nice!
<s-fox> morning jono_
<jono_> hey s-fox
<jono_> sorry I missed your prv msg
<jono_> I have to run out now though
<jono_> lets chat later this week
<s-fox> no worries - have a good day
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: just wanted to make sure, are the classroom sessions 1h sessions or just 30min sessions?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I put them on the calendar for 1hr in case they go over
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: got it, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, thanks!
 * pleia2 out for some before-work touristing
<pleia2> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: enjoy your day :)
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, shjould be in 3 hours
<balloons> ohh.. lol, 30 mins for me
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: :P, got it
<jono> mhall119,  can you reach out to the guy creating the reddit reader for the phone for me
<jono> I want to see if we can get him some design support
<jono> sounds like a great app :-)
<daker> jono: he is on #ubuntu-phone (GuidoPallemans)
<mhall119> jono: sure, isn't that one of our targets?
<jono> mhall119, indeed
<jono> daker, cool!
<jono> I have to run out to meetings so I just wanted to hop online quick to ping about it
<mhall119> jono: ok
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> this could be a great posterchild for further apps
<jono> I will add this to my list of things I want from Ivo ;-)
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ready in ~20mins?
<balloons> ready in 10
<JoseeAntonioR> cool
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: starting in 5, please join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<jcastro> mhall119: man dude, check this out http://www.iloveubuntu.net/twitter-app-tori-and-reddit-reader-demonstrate-how-interesting-apps-can-be-created-recently-released
<mhall119> one of these days I'm going to draw a comic about the mythical "man dude"
<doctormon> mhall119: Can you draw?
<czajkowski> I just think of the turtles every time I hear it
<czajkowski> DUDE
<czajkowski> Awesome
<czajkowski> totally
<czajkowski> wicken!
<czajkowski> ninja turtles
<pleia2> wicked :)
<czajkowski> that too
<mhall119> doctormon: I used to
<mhall119> yeah, wicken sounds like something totally different
<doctormon> pleia2: lol
<doctormon> mhall119: Do you have a gallery?
<mhall119> doctormon: nope
<mhall119> I used to do a bunch in high school, but then switch my focus to comp-sci and mostly stopped
<mhall119> never did anything on computer either
<doctormon> mhall119: As I was explaining to a new recruit for team programmer last night; design is more important than technicals these days.
<mhall119> yeah, I saw a blog saying essentially that just recently
<doctormon> (and I don't mean just UI design, but code and api design)
<doctormon> pleia2: How goes the edu-reboot?
<czajkowski> *yawns* evening folks
<czajkowski> it's only Tuesday and I am in fact exhausted
<pleia2> doctormon: I think jasna is working on getting the demo into canvas
<pleia2> hopefully we'll have something to show for the work soon :)
<doctormon> pleia2: Awesome, it's not about making the content right, just the course structures.
<daker> hi mhall119 do you have a min ?
<mhall119> daker: sure
<daker> mhall119: thanks cjohnston is here, you will get a mail in a minute
<mhall119> oh no, cjohnston too?
<daker> yes
<cjohnston> what
<cjohnston> huh
<cjohnston> im not here
<czajkowski> doctormon: seen the -loco conctacts list they were looking for images for locoteams and approved locos no design folks suggested anything, thought that would have been a nice opportunity from the design community to get involved
<daker> mhall119: i released 0.3.11 with 47 bugs fixed
<daker> with django 1.3
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> that's a lot of bug fixes
<daker> :) i know
<mhall119> not in production yet though?
<daker> mhall119: i just sent an email to IS, i CCed you
<SergioMeneses> ok good night guys! i see you later
<doctormon> czajkowski: thanks for the heads up
<mhall119> daker: awesome work
<daker> mhall119: thanks
<daker> thanks to cjohnston too :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: "BTW.. Are you the Cnet guy ??" in other channel
<bkerensa> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<popey> missed you!
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<dholbach> I missed you guys too :)
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> although I have to admit... I could have easily stayed longer :-D
<popey> heh
<nigelb> dholbach: Happy Birthday!
<dholbach> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> popey: Are you going to be in London in the next 3 weeks?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, 3 open slots left: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach you're back!
<czajkowski> In London this morning - https://twitter.com/craiglet/status/291458207577153536/photo/1
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back :)
<dholbach> ugh :/
<czajkowski> dholbach: that was too long!
<dholbach> no, quite the opposite :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21040410
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach czajkowski
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, 1 session slot left :)
<daker> czajkowski: Skyfall :)
<dpm> hey dholbach! Welcome back!
<dholbach> thanks dpm :)
<dpm> dholbach, I hope you've got lots of pictures for the Friday demo day ;)
<dholbach> haha, yes
<dpm> nice
<dholbach> uploaded some of them already :)
<dholbach> dpm, just listening to your latest end-of-the-world mix
<dholbach> good stuff! :)
<dpm> ah, cool, glad you like it :)
<dpm> I'm djing again this Friday
<dholbach> and I'll DJ on Saturday :)
<dholbach> can't wait
<dpm> excellent :)
<dholbach> man, the state of my inbox is depressing
<smartboyhw> dholbach, how depressing????
<dholbach> sufficiently, but not too much :)
<smartboyhw> I have a web speed that is depressing (due to downloading Android source code)
<smartboyhw> Estimated finishing time: 18 minutes
<smartboyhw> Grrrr
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I got 4603 emails piled up in the past three weeks. I only cleared it yesterday evening
<dholbach> wow
<czajkowski> like me and bug mail over xmas
<czajkowski> as automatically subscriped to lp bugs and branch reviews
<smartboyhw> dholbach, see?:P
<smartboyhw> Quite strange from a 14-year-old
<smartboyhw> True though:(
<cprofitt> bkerensa: cnet?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach! (wb, btw) filled that slot?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no, still there
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe someone who can quickly explain what's the development process for phone apps?
<dholbach> yeah, although that'd fit a bit better into UADW probably
<JoseeAntonioR> right
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe something about how translations and launchpad work?
<JoseeAntonioR> or something related to all launchpad tools
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, is here! \o
<dholbach> hey SergioMeneses :)
<JoseeAntonioR> we were all missing him
<JoseeAntonioR> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DHOLBACH!
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<dholbach> thanks JoseeAntonioR :)
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs back
 * SergioMeneses brings cake!
<JoseeAntonioR> idea! quick tutorial with topic 'you can fix bitesize too!'
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes, that'd be great
<JoseeAntonioR> now we need to find someone who can do it
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> dholbach is back!!!
<dholbach> hey jcastro :)
<dholbach> jcastro, regarding the mail from Will about the Juju store - is there anything for me left to do?
<dholbach> (I don't know anything about it, but was CCed in.)
<jcastro> not afaict
<dholbach> ok cool
<jcastro> Kapil and him discussed everything
<mhall119> dholbach is back \o/
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dholbach> are we having a team call?
<mhall119> have a good trip?
 * mhall119 is on the phone with the ped's atm, but I'm up for a hangout
<jcastro> me too
<dholbach> mhall119, it was great :)
<jcastro> I want to virtually hug dholbach
<dholbach> starting the hangout
<balloons> hehe
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> hey balloons
<balloons> I was holdng my excitement of your return in.. ;-)
<dholbach> hope you're not going to explode :)
<balloons> I exploded..
<balloons> the hangout bug is still here :-(
<dholbach> balloons, did you see didrocks post?
<dholbach> http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Getting-sound-working-during-a-hangout-in-raring
 * balloons goes to look
<balloons> dholbach, a little bird tells me it's your birthday?
<dholbach> balloons, your bird looks well-informed :)
<balloons> dholbach, a most wonderful birthday to you!
<dholbach> thanks a lot balloons!
<jussi> hey dholbach! Happy birthday!
<dholbach> thanks jussi
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> daker, شكرا :)
<daker> :)
<Mez> Hi all, any update on when the Global Jam for Raring will be?
<pleia2> I proposed Feb 22-24 for a nice time QA-wise, but I don't know if they ever decided on anything
<Mez> being harassed at work "when's the next one?" seems they liked it.  (and need to book out conference centre)
<balloons> mhall119, jcastro, is there a way to sign a package with a team as a maintainer, or do I have to be the maintainer?
<balloons> I trust that makes sense.. I can't builddeb without being able to sign with a valid gpg key.. but of course I don't have a key for a "team"
<cjohnston> balloons: just put that the maintainer is the team
<cjohnston> your the uploader in this situation
<cjohnston> afaik
<balloons> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<balloons>  signfile ubuntu-autopilot-tests_0.10ubuntu1-1.dsc Ubuntu Quality Team <ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com>
<balloons> gpg: skipped "Ubuntu Quality Team <ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<balloons> gpg: /tmp/debsign.hpINwOam/ubuntu-autopilot-tests_0.10ubuntu1-1.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<balloons> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<balloons> debuild: fatal error at line 1278:
<balloons> running debsign failed
<paultag> balloons: use -k
<mhall119> -k with your personal key id
<balloons> paultag, I'm building with bzr bd, I don't see a -k
<paultag> balloons: use -uc -us # and use debsign by hand
<mhall119> I *think* you can do "bzr bd -- -k $keyid"
<paultag> or that
 * balloons rattles head
<mhall119> or set an env variable with your key id
<balloons> ok, that makes sense..
<balloons> heh
<balloons> let me try
<mhall119> paultag: what's the env, do you know off the top of your head?
<paultag> mhall119: DEBSIGN_MAINT
<paultag> or DEBSIGN_KEYID
<mhall119> DEBSIGN_KEYID, that's the one I use
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~$ cat ~/.devscripts
<mhall119> DEBSIGN_KEYID=8981F572
<mhall119> balloons: ^^
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure bzr bd will use what's in ~/.devscripts
<paultag> (or bashrc ;) )
<balloons> hmm.. yea, my stuff is in bashrc now
<mhall119> or there, but then you only get it if you're running bash
<paultag> aye
<balloons> why would I run anything else :-p
<mhall119> maybe you wouldn't be running it from a shell :P
<paultag> wait, this is community-team, why am I in here
<paultag> oh god autojoin
<paultag> hey guys
<mhall119> ah hah ahah
<mhall119> you can't escape us paultag
<paultag> :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I appreciate the help
<paultag> np brotato
<balloons> ok, I cheated for a min and built without signing
<paultag> (if you're a dude, otherwise something else there)
<balloons> yes, I am male :-)
<paultag> then brotato stands
 * balloons increments the 'mistaken for a female on irc' counter
<paultag> no, it's a neutral name and I didn't want to make that mistake.
<balloons> lol
<balloons> sidebar story: I worked with some folks for like 6 months on another community oss project
<balloons> we finally all met in person at a conference, and they were shocked to learn I was male
<balloons> apparently between my name and speech, I was clearly female?
<balloons> sidebar off
<paultag> haha
<balloons> context for the joke.. anyways, it happens.. best to not assume etheir way :-)
 * mhall119 is shocked to learn that balloons is male
 * balloons falls off chair
 * mhall119 is even more shocked to see somebody actually say "brotato"
<paultag> (clearly not serious)
<mhall119> then again, it took me years to realize that jcastro was actually a robot
<paultag> .oO(brobot)
<balloons> totally..
<balloons> mhall119, paultag .. ok, had some other issues to work out, but I can't get -k to work
<mhall119> balloons: use DEBSIGN_KEYID instead of -k
<balloons> i place it in bashrc and source it
<balloons> with the -k, I get:
<balloons> debsign: Must be run from top of source dir or a .changes file given as arg
<balloons> I could send the it the .changes, if I knew how
<mhall119> balloons: what are you trying to sign and for what reason?
<balloons> a new package for a new ppa
<mhall119> so you need a signed source package to dput?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> I made an unsigned deb.. looks good in lintlian
<balloons> installs ok
<Mez> balloons: debsign -kyourkeyid *.changes
<balloons> now I want to test it in pbuilder and dput it up :-)
<Mez> But the changelog entry should really have your name/email - rather than the teams :)
<balloons> yay, it worked
<balloons> mez, yes, that was really the source of the question
<balloons> I wanted the team to stay as maintainer
<balloons> I could overwrite the changelog as myself
<Mez> control specifies who the maintainer is :)  It's not particularly important as it gets overriden in ubuntu anyway :)
<Mez> (though that may only be for non-ubuntu-specific packages)
<Mez> the changelog will get parsed for who to send notifications regarding ACCEPT or REJECTs though aswell as some other things.
<Mez> The only other consideration is if it's a debian package rather than an ubuntu one - where it has to have a specific version numbering (upstream-debian.point) and mention it's an NMU
<Mez> or have you listed in the control under uploaders/maintainer
<balloons> at this point it's just attempting to get into the ppa
<balloons> but yes, this will stay a ubuntu only package once it hits the wild
<balloons> it has ubuntu tests in it.. perhaps debian would be interested, but ?
<mhall119> balloons: can you just re-run "bzr bd -S"?
<balloons> yay! it's uploading..
<mhall119> \o/
<balloons> ok, now to somehow figure out how this happened again
<balloons> and why it differed from last time ;-(
<mhall119> tail ~/.bash_history
<balloons> thanks to all
<Mez> balloons: personally, if it's not available in debian - then I'll upload it to debian - always good to have a canonical - espescially if you can build it so it works for both, and maintain it in one place :)
<balloons> Mez, nothing preventing it.. I'll keep that in mind when we go to push it in
<Mez> balloons: what is it ?
<balloons> right now it harldy belongs in a ppa ;-0
<balloons> haha
<balloons> automated tests
<Mez> for ?
<balloons> using autopilot specifically
<balloons> for the default desktop applicatons
<Mez> hmm... drop me an email (mez AT debian.org or mez AT ubuntu.com) when you're done - will have a look and see whether it's something I'm willing to sponsor for debian
<balloons> thanks mez!
<mhall119> Mez: while you're at it, how about uploading all of Unity ;)
<balloons> is autopilot itself in debian? if not, it certainly could be.. it's a seperate package from unity mnow
<Mez> np - though - my stuff mainly centres around server based stuff - so might not be the best idea
<balloons> but these would require it ofc
<Mez> mhall119: Make it work with an nvidia quadro and 3 screens and I'll consider it :P
<Mez> currently stuck on lucid at work due to unity :(
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> buy Intel
<Mez> mhall119: do they make a sensible solution for 3/4 screens on a single PC?
<Mez> (all HDMI)
<mhall119> three fourths of a screen?
<Mez> 3 or 4
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> I saw them working on usability on multiple screens, but don't have any myself to try it on
<mhall119> is your issue usability, or hardware support?
<Mez> both
<balloons> I had good usablity with precise on multi monitor
<mhall119> usability should be there (I hope)
<Mez> usability is ... ok
<balloons> I've since gone to one big one :-)
<Mez> (but that's personal preference)
<mhall119> nVidia support, well, ask Linus how that goes :)
<Mez> balloons: I have 3 26" monitors on my workstation
<balloons> nice!
<Mez> mhall119: lucid works with the 3... precise doesn't
<Mez> balloons: switching to 4 soon.
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> I like the simplitcity of only one now
<mhall119> Mez: you know there's this cool thing call workspaces
<balloons> but we'll see
<Mez> mhall119: yes - which I use :)
<mhall119> just checking ;)
<Mez> Screen 1: Browsers. Screen 2: Code/Image manipulation, Screen 3: Consoles/Systems Overview/Feeds/Other stuff
<Mez> Screen 3 is getting cluttered.
<Mez> I need to see all these things at a movement of the eye as part of my day by day job
<Mez> Home - I can deal with 2.
<mhall119> ctrl-alt-(left|right), saves me the eye and neck movement
<Mez> ah, but - that means I can't be alerted by the big thing flashing red on screen 3.
<mhall119> then again, I have one 12.5" screen too, and that's enough for me
<Mez> it means I can't compare the HTML to what's on the page
<Mez> It means I can't see when someone pings me on IRC :P
 * mhall119 does that all the time
<mhall119> that's what indicators and launcher are for
<mhall119> and notifyosd
<Mez> notifyosd is ok - but doesn't let me, for example, see a graph spiking (I have to write some elaborate code to see that something is spinking and notify me)
<Mez> it's all about the fingerspitzgefuhlen :)
<cjohnston> 40
<Mez> http://goo.gl/wkr8Q <-- my current workstation during a break on a seperate viewport than the ones I usually use (hence a blank screen 3)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-17
<jcastro> popey: ok, I rebuilt my box. I am now pure butttttttah
<popey> jcastro: sweet!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, wrong channel
<popey> jcastro: i may migrate my home machine to btrfs...
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> just upgraded to raring and it works great
<AskUbuntu> How to contribute Ubuntu mobile OS? | http://askubuntu.com/q/244140
<czajkowski> dholbach: https://soundcloud.com/cuckooevents/aidan-kelly-jameson-one?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter&utm_content=https://soundcloud.com/cuckooevents/aidan-kelly-jameson-one
<dholbach> czajkowski, nice, I'll check it out
<czajkowski> it's a good set
<czajkowski> dholbach: can you download peoples sound cloud mixes?
<dholbach> sometimes they enable downloads, in other cases I've heard you can use the package 'youtube-dl'
<dholbach> so far I like the mix
<dholbach> a shame there's no track list
<czajkowski> dholbach: let me go poke the DJ
<dholbach> :-D
<czajkowski> having lunch and listening to that, now to detach from irc bbiab
<dholbach> enjoy
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, are we having devel hangouts back next week? so I can check the calendar
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: great! :)
<dholbach> yes :)
<scott-work> happy (belated) birthday dholbach ;)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, happy birthday:P
<dholbach> thanks scott-work, smartboyhw :)
<scott-work> has there been any rumours about UDS-S? if it is going to be in the US i wanted to schedule vacation time with my company
<scott-work> i'm also hoping they are still sponsoring flavour leads
 * scott-work crosses fingers
<smartboyhw> Isn't it in asia? Singapore or HK?:P
<smartboyhw> scott-work, clearly dholbach isn't letting out the news...
<dholbach> smartboyhw, yeah, because I make all the decisions - that's right :)
<dholbach> I'd love to go to Asia if that's what you want to hear :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, make it Peru!
<smartboyhw> dholbach, maybe you should make a election for UDS-S:P
<scott-work> heh, smartboyhw , i didn't intend that question to go directly to daniel. that was just quirky timing
<SergioMeneses> morning
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I doubt it works like that
<smartboyhw> dholbach, try it for once.
<smartboyhw> People will thank you for that
<dholbach> "pick your conference location" and you'll get half the people voting for Mauritius the other half for Amsterdam or Las Vegas
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, adams went down
<smartboyhw> oops......;p
<smartboyhw> dholbach, lol
<jcastro> hey wait a minute
<jcastro> I just noticed
<jcastro> mhall119: did we move "Restart" back to the power menu?
<cjohnston> we have a power menu?
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> did we?
<mhall119> I'm not at my computer atm
<jcastro> it's in my menu on raring
<dholbach> yeah, same here
<scott-work> jcastro: mhall119 , it is even more confusing when you are working on various flavours because some have a "restary", some don't. others you need to access "restart" via "log out" and i belive on others you have to select "shut down" to get to "restart"
<cjohnston> daker: http://blog.utlemming.org/2013/01/vagrant-cloud-images.html
<daker> cjohnston: weeeee official vagrant images
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> guess I gotta learn vagrant
<pleia2> hah, this morning I was looking at cloud-images and was like "neat, I didn't know we did vagrant images!"
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> we're doing Vagrant images?
<cjohnston> yup
<daker> cjohnston: he is happy https://twitter.com/mitchellh/status/292034214449262592
<jcastro> All we need now is juju for vagrant
<jcastro> and I will be happy
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-18
<AlanBell> one for jcastro https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tWJ9YaTmoyg#!
<jcastro> AlanBell:
<jcastro> alan
<jcastro> alan
<jcastro> al
<jcastro> alan
<jcastro> al
<jcastro> alan, alan
<jcastro> alan, al, hey alan, al, alan
<komputes> yeah, that's not annoying
<jcastro> I know right
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> hi alan
<jcastro> al
<jcastro> alan.
<jcastro> popey: how's the left coast?
<popey> cold
<popey> enjoyable
<jcastro> wat
<popey> its freezing here
<jcastro> popey: send a friendly, yet trolly message to bacon for me
<jcastro> do something like
<mhall119> here too, I actually had to turn off the A/C and close the windows
<jcastro> "the entire juju source tree got deleted." and "amazon decided to dump ubuntu" or something for me
<daker> è_é
<popey> hah
<popey> he was sat next tome,just left
<popey> oh, he's still here
 * popey does it
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> work it!
<popey> done
<popey> he's gonna call you
<mhall119> ah ha
<mhall119> jcastro: now ignore it
<popey> lol
<mhall119> or just tell him you have no idea why popey would say such a thing
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> I hope he calls mes
<jcastro> "Hey, it's like 8pm here, I am wasted, popey says 'hahah idiot, and go punch him'"
<jcastro> popey: hell hath no fury like a horseman with total knowledge of his timezone
<popey> he just walkedin.."popey, you're an asshole"
<popey> mission accomplished
<popey> do we have an accomplishment for that?
<jcastro> popey: nice try
<jcastro> look, I might not like his choice of music, sometimes ....
<jcastro> but you'll never get horseman to horseman violence.
<jcastro> hint: try holbach.
<mhall119> holbach's just come back from 3 weeks of vacation, nothing's gonna get to him right now
<popey> sounds like a challenge
<bkerensa> Ahh I really do love Ubuntu's development process its so less chaotic than say linux kernel
<dholbach> good morning
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<czajkowski> dholbach: how was the drive?
<dholbach> czajkowski, we got back at around 1, it all went quite well
<dholbach> just a bit tired today
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> looking out at the snow coming down
<czajkowski> rearranging plans for the weekend due to it going to be a blocker on stuff
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to tomorrow night :)
<czajkowski> You Dj'ing?
<dholbach> yes and celebrating my birthday, should be fun :)
<czajkowski> yay :D
<daker> https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
<scott-work> good morning everyone, are the team reports still desired (i.e. should ubuntu studio start doing theme again) ?
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<smartboyhw> Hmm I need to make a blog post of the whereabouts of UDS-S
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> mhall119: hey, I am reading about the 100 scopes thing
<jcastro> and I remembered that the AU lens has a server side daemon too
<jcastro> so just FYI
<jcastro> it was so if it ever shipped by default it wouldn't pound on their site
<mhall119> jcastro: yup, already aware and have a plan
<jcastro> rock and roll
<jono> dpm, mhall119 about set?>
<jono> jcastro, balloons we are going to need to use our demo session for an app dev sync up
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> you are welcome to join if you like
<jono> but you dont need to
<dholbach> hey jono
<balloons> hey hey
<jono> hey dholbach!
<jono> welcome back!
<dholbach> thanks
<jono> dholbach, can you join this hangout
<dholbach> sure
<jono> would be good for you to be synced upo
<jono> cheers
<mhall119> jono: ready
<jono> mhall119, did you see the invite
<JoseAntonioR> dholbach: hey, do you have an idea of who may want to do a 'You can fix bitesize too' session? I can contact him/her now
<dholbach> JoseAntonioR, I reached out to two folks but both have not gotten back to me yet
<JoseAntonioR> hmm, ok
<JoseAntonioR> let's just wait then :)
<dholbach> JoseAntonioR, maybe for now we'll just put it in the schedule with a TBD as the name
<dholbach> I already started writing the announce text
<dholbach> so we can get the news out on monday
<JoseAntonioR> oh, great
<dholbach> that'll give us a bit more than a week to spread the news
<dholbach> let's make sure that some tech sites pick it up as well so we get a big audience :)
<JoseAntonioR> yep, it has to be super catchy and everything
<dholbach> let's chat on monday then :)
<JoseAntonioR> sure
<JoseAntonioR> see you then!
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> now I'll check if xwax still works in raring or I'll be screwed tomorrow night :)
<jono> jcastro, free for a call?
<dholbach> perfect, seems to work fine - see you all next week - have a great WE! :)
<jono> dholbach, laters!
<czajkowski> dholbach: happy Dj'ing
<dholbach> czajkowski, it will be :-)
<czajkowski> record to upload it for monday music :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> yeah, I was planning to
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro> jono: I am! Sorry I went to lunch assuming you were sprinting
<jcastro> jono: I am free whenever
<snap-l> jcastro: jono: http://www1.rollingstone.com/hearitnow/player/anthrax1.html
<jcastro> dude
<jcastro> this is awesome
<snap-l> I was wondering how Joey would handle it when I heard they were doing a cover
<snap-l> But they've always been great with their covers.
<snap-l> Got the TIme is one of my absolute favorite covers.
<snap-l> wanted my band in high school to play it. They said it wasn't metal enough
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> Love the cowbell part too. ;)
<jcastro> he does a Dio live cover on the big4 dvd
<jcastro> he does not pull it off at all, it's terrible
<snap-l> Dio is hard to pull off
<snap-l> It's way more operatic than Joey is used to handling
<snap-l> gotta sing that one from the gut with a little vibrato
<snap-l> and it's way too easy to hit cheese when you're imitating Dio
<snap-l> IT's like trying to imitate James LaBrie from Dream Theater.
<snap-l> or Jon ANderson
<snap-l> I would say Geoff Tate, but I've heard several other singers with that style.
<jono> jcastro, will call in a few mins
<jono> just wrapping a few things up here
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> but then I have a call at 11
<jcastro> jono: so phone, no G+?
<jono> we can have a quicck catch up, and then we can talk on Mon
<jono> jcastro, G+
<jono> I am back at home
<jcastro> I can be fast!
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> oh right ... you live there, lol
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> unity on 13.04 is really quick
<czajkowski> jcastro: don't you mean man dude :)
<popey> i just updated to 13.04 too
<popey> it's lovely
<popey> love that we can disable workspaces easily now
<jcastro> czajkowski: hah, yes, man dude
<popey> also, awesome
<jcastro> popey: hey so my pure btrfs thing is working out beautifully
<popey> sweet!
<popey> cant wait for raid5
<popey> thats gonna make it triple awesome
<jcastro> there's some error on boot, that you need to press a key to continue
<jcastro> but it's like a grub thing and only like annoying
<mhall119> jono: ping
<popey> We over-estimated our ability to eat vast amounts of pizza last night
<popey> so pizza for breakfast \o/
<mhall119> I bet all the beer was gone though
<popey> yeah! didn't even have room for the glass of water they brought
<czajkowski> hmmm the snow is back coming down very fast
<czajkowski> :(
<popey> yeah, i have a video webcam in the garden
<popey> keep checking it
 * mhall119 looks out the window
<mhall119> nope
<jono> mhall119, just eating lunch
<jono> feel free to type though
<mhall119> jono: I'm smoking tomorrow, wasn hoping to try out your tracking app
<jono> mhall119, ahh yeah
<jono> will send over details
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<mhall119> also, it is on LP?
 * mhall119 prepares to file bugs
<jono> mhall119, nope
<jono> this won't be open source
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> jono: how is the weather down there in California?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, getting better :-)
<bkerensa> jono: oh good :) its a beautiful sunny day with 37 degrees of wonderful warmth :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> balloons, just gonna make a coffee and then will call
<balloons> yay <3
<balloons> your going to need it
<bkerensa> heh
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> kk
<popey> *stab* *stab*
<popey> flight bumped to 1AM
<jcastro> popey: you can stay with me!
<jcastro> "Send me to Detroit!"
<czajkowski> popey: you at the airport or still at the hotel?
<mhall119> "Send me to Detroit", you're not supposed to talk like a crazy person at airports
<czajkowski> hmm my direct train from jons to mine which takes 15 mins now requires 2 changes and 50 mins :/
<jcastro> "I would like to see Robocop, please send me to Detroit."
<czajkowski> http://i.imgur.com/KFFHH.png ROFLOL
<popey> czajkowski: hotel
<czajkowski> popey: best staying there till the last min with al the changes.
<mhall119> czajkowski: lol
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, should I fix #1101346 as specified in the comments?
 * mhall119 is going for a walk, gonna get out of the house for a bit
<cjohnston> bug #1101346
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1101346 in Summit "Expose lp authorization cookie via settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101346
<cjohnston> jono: yes please
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: was that for me?
<cjohnston> sorry.. JoseeAntonioR yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, will do now
<cjohnston> ty
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: btw, I still have https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1073635-fix/+merge/132998 in the queue
<cjohnston> ya ya ya
<cjohnston> bug mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> I will!
<daker> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1073635-fix/+merge/132998
<daker> i am ok with MP, can i merge it ?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: looks good to me
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: btw, can you also check https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1101346-fix/+merge/143952 ? it's a one line change
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: cjohnston: are we getting an auth cookie in local_settings.py?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: as per bug #1101346 yes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1101346 in Summit "Expose lp authorization cookie via settings" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101346
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I'll approve on the assumption that the launchpad dev knows what he's talking about
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<mhall119> actually I'm not
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: need to replace & with %
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll change it, one sec
 * JoseeAntonioR just copied and pasted
<jcastro> I am finding popeycam strangely mesmerizing
<popey> hah
<mhall119> must be 18 years or older
 * popey moves the cam
 * popey points it at the mat by the door to see if the cats come out
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: fixed
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> to you
<bkerensa> So I guess there is now a Android app that emulates Ubuntu Phone OS on the Play Store?
<bkerensa> wow
<daker> bkerensa: link ?
<bkerensa> daker: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tsf.shell&hl=en
<bkerensa> they have a Ubuntu Phone skin
<daker> ah i see
<bkerensa> and with UCCW and TCF it looks exactly like everything that was shown in any of the Ubuntu Phone OS videos
<bkerensa> daker: here is a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-UaQTuPJ0-A#!
<bkerensa> though the mimic of the Unity launcher looks much improved now
 * daker looking
<daker> bkerensa: nice
<bkerensa> daker: yeah but I still think for those who want the Ubuntu experience its better to wait on the image since thats just sitting on top of Android and consuming much battery
<bkerensa> I'm not a big fan of using third party shells or launchers on android
<daker> bkerensa: i can wait
<daker> then i can buy my FIRST smart phone :D
<bkerensa> daker: your not going to get a FF Phone?
<bkerensa> :P
<daker> bkerensa: dual boot hahahaha
<popey> the Ubuntu phone OS shell is way more than just a launcher
<daker> popey: what do you mean ?
<popey> well, people are making things that look like Ubuntu Phone OS
<popey> but they don't have the essence of what happens when you do stuff with the OS
<popey> it's not just a launcher
<daker> popey: yep
<jcastro> I'm just looking forward to a non-java performance experience. ")
<bkerensa> popey: Is it not all Linux and Open Source when it comes down to it?
<bkerensa> with Unity?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-19
<mhall119> bkerensa: in the same way that a prius and a corvette are all just cars when it comes down to it
<mhall119> but not amount of body work is going to make the prius a sportscar
<cjohnston> mhall119: I haven't looked at the MP, but the concept is what I'm already using
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: it just sounded odd to have an HTTP cookie that would be persistent
<mhall119> kind of like a browser login session that never expires
<popey> bkerensa: nope
<cjohnston> mornin
<smartboyhw> Hello
<AlanBell> http://www.themonkeytail.com/2012/11/day-28.html who is up for that for the ringtail launch?
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, !? (can't understand the meeting behind)
<snap-l> BTW: Open Metalcast is on http://metalinjection.fm
<snap-l> in case anyone is interested.
<mhall119> G+ Communities need a "Ban this person and remove everything they've posted here" option
<popey> +1
<popey> Evening!
<JanC> I don't think "remove" is the right thing to do, maybe "hide" them
<JanC> (but then again, I don't even use G+...)
<JanC> doesn't G+ have a killfilter or something like that?
<czajkowski> popey: you made it back
<czajkowski> yay
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-20
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: hey, think you could please check with IS the status of the server request? the due date was supposed to be yesterday
<mhall119> \w sdk
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: just asking in #canonical-sysadmin is enough anyone can follow up on their RT
<czajkowski> but IS have been really busy this weekend
<cjohnston> jcastro: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151421110081551
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> can you lovely people give a few upvotes to this: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1v4avy/i_am_jono_bacon_ubuntu_community_manager/
<TheLordOfTime> jono: i gave you a +1, then replied to a -5 that was whining about Unity :P
<TheLordOfTime> -5 response on that*
<jono> TheLordOfTime, thanks! :-)
<jono> so many questions
<jono> this is going to be a lot of typing
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
 * TheLordOfTime does not envy you
<TheLordOfTime> jono: i do however seek answers from you, so there's a question that you may/may-not end up having to reply to :P  (I'm teward001 on reddit :))
<TheLordOfTime> jono: nice answer.  http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1v4avy/i_am_jono_bacon_ubuntu_community_manager/ceoo9a5
<jono> thanks TheLordOfTime :-)
<jose> jono: hey, ready in 5?
<jono> jose, yep
<jose> cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow! have a great rest of your day!
<jose> hey popey, you have any more invitees who I should put on the speakers list so they can use airbot?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, kann ich Dich gleich kurz mal anrufen?
<dpm> dholbach, klar
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> bis gleich
<dpm> please upvote to spread the word around our awesome core app dev community! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1v9yam/ubuntu_app_heroes_interviewed_the_weather_app/
<jose> mhall119: hey, I assume we're not having an engineering update this week either, right?
<mhall119> jose: right, maybe starting again next week, I'm trying to coordinate
<jose> ok, I'll try to talk to jono to see what he may need
<mhall119> jose: he's asked me to take over the coordination of the engineering updates
<jose> oh cool
<mhall119> I'm rounding up this year's cast members :)
<jose> cool!
<dholbach> all right my friends - calling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-16
<jose> hey dpm!
<dpm> hey jose, just read your e-mail, thanks :)
<jose> sure thing :)
<jose> just wanted to know if there's a way you can poke IS to get some things speeded up - I've got two tickets stuck in the rt.ubuntu.com queue since october
<dpm> jose, can you point me to the tickets?
<jose> dpm: #23162 and #23170
<elfy> join the club jose ;)
<jose> hey elfy! long time no see!
<elfy> I'm always about - or piskie is :p
<jose> :P
<jose> how's it been?
<elfy> don't hassle IS today - they've got an urgent one for us that's bumped everything else down the list :p
<elfy> jose: all good thanks :)
<jose> hey, don't make my tickets go down on the queue!
<jose> yours has only been there for 3 days
<elfy> might be - but it wouldn't be there at all if we'd not had to try and fit the square peg of SSO into the round hole of vBulletin :)
<elfy> #broken
<jose> HAPPY BIRTHDAY dholbach!
<jose> :P
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey jose - thanks! :)
<jose> elfy: happens from time to time
 * jose hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs jose back
<dpm> jose, ok, I've just had a look at them. I'll poke IS as soon as I see someone there. I'd like to say it'll be done, but at the same time I want to be honest with the expectations - you know how busy they are, and installing SSO plugins is not a trivial task
<jose> dpm: yeah, at least it's good to know they are on the queue, thanks a bunch! :)
<elfy> hi dpm
<dpm> jose, no worries. I'll let you know as soon as I've spoken to them
<jose> thanks :)
<dpm> hey elfy :)
<elfy> jose: I've got to say that when they were working with us last year they were pretty awesome
<jose> the IS team is awesome - I know a couple people in person and it's always been a pleasure to work with them
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> danke!
<jose> well, time for me to sleep - 3:30am here
<jose> see you later guys!
<elfy>  goodnight jose
<benonsoftware> Happy birthday dholbach :)
<dholbach> thanks benonsoftware
<nik90> dholbach: Happy Birthday Dholbach!!
<dholbach> thanks nik90
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk, bbl
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> dholbach: got anything planned?
<popey> other than "not being near computers and hippies" ?
<jcastro> jono, so CLS, I am _in_ for that
<jono> jcastro, awesome :-)
<jono> will be fun to have you there :-)
<jose> jono: hey, ready in 10
<jono> jose, yep!
<jono> jose, I am there now
<jose> +1
<jose> jono: looks like I dropped, let me reconnect
<jono> jose, np
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<jose> pleia2: ping, mind a PM?
<jose> jono: hey, sent you a PM
<pleia2> jose: go for it
<jcastro> jono, http://ultimateclassicrock.com/metallica-new-album/
<jcastro> DM is _6 years old_ already
<jcastro> I hate being old
<jono> jcastro, I could care less about a Metallica album
<jono> past their prime, dude
<jono> :-)
<jono> DM was ok, but not amazing :-)
<jcastro> heresy
<jono> lol
<jono> jcastro, they are cool, but past their prime
<jono> they don't make fun music anymore
<jono> the younger bands are putting way better tunes out
<jono> and of course, Iron Maiden
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I will find a way to kill you at SCALE
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey jose
<jose> how's life over Germany?
<dholbach> it's great - I had a nice weekend with our family and the family of my sister's husband - how about you? how are things over there?
<jose> sounds cool! everything going good over here, on vacation until April so got lots of time to take a look at Ubuntu stuff :)
<dholbach> nice :-)
<elfy> morning dholbach jose
<jose> hey elfy!
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> hola dpm!
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dpm> good morning dholbach, and good morning everyone!
<dpm> doing well, looking at my inbox now :)
<dpm> dholbach, did you have a nice xmas break?
<dholbach> haha, I can imagine
<dholbach> yes, very much so
<dpm> nice :)
<jose> heyo dpm!
<dpm> hola jose :)
<dholbach> dpm, call time?
<jcastro> pleia2, jose: hey is there a -ca booth @ scale?
<mhall119> jcastro: there's an Ubuntu booth
<jcastro> awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: I know many people from ubuntu-us-ca will be there
<mhall119> as well as us non-californians :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day too, see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-13
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> dholbach: I always do that - mean to say hi in here and don't :p
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey, morning dholbach
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dpm> dholbach, popey, did we run a Q&A last week?
<dholbach> dpm, I didn't, but the rest of the gang did
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool. I'll put myself in for today's one. Do you want to join in?
<dholbach> sure, why not
<dpm> ok, great
<popey> ☻
<popey> I had my hair cut just for this!
<popey> ☻
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, popey's up for grabs :-P
<popey> :p
<dpm> oh, he meant for today?
<dpm> dholbach, oh well then he should definitely be on it, although I much preferred the previous haircut https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/08/26/9c/08269c1c1ee73dc896275cb8e2d3a444.jpg
<popey> hah
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> not bad :)
 * ian-weisser yawns and blinks
<ian-weisser> Ah, Tuesday. I guess it's time to ping some people about my AskNot merge request....
<ian-weisser> https://code.launchpad.net/~ian-weisser/ubuntu-community-website/asknot-php/+merge/245516
<dholbach> mhall119 might know more about it - I never touched any of the php bits of the site :/
 * ian-weisser sends a polite e-mail to the Ubuntu Community Website team admin(s)
<ian-weisser> dholbach: Thanks. Looking at the truck, seems like only mhall119 and ant__ have touched it before me.
<ian-weisser> Such untrammelled wilderness.
<ian-weisser> s/truck/trunk
 * ian-weisser tells his fingers to wake up.
<dholbach> :)
 * mhall119 doesn't recall touching this one
<mhall119> oh,that's the theme
<ian-weisser> mhall119: Right
<mhall119> ian-weisser: does this need to be in PHP or can we just put it into a Wordpress page as content?
<ian-weisser> mhall119: It can be content instead. Your choice.
<ian-weisser> I found php to be easier to maintain, since Wordpress 'helps' the HTML in unhelpful ways
<mhall119> yeah, I hate that
<ian-weisser> Also, php means changes can be branches instead of bugs.
<ian-weisser> My merge comment field is long, but anticipates that question
<ian-weisser> When a team wants to add or remove an advertised job, do you want a merge request, or a bug?
<ian-weisser> The header must remain in php; sometheing needs to load the JS and CSS.
<mhall119> I'd rather a bug and update WP, rather than a branch merge and RT to deploy it
<ian-weisser> Too easy. Three steps.
<ian-weisser> guidance_wizard.pho becomes content
<ian-weisser> guidance_wizard.php becomes content
<ian-weisser> remove the hook from page.php
<ian-weisser> update the nine pictogram IMG links, since they will be in uploads instread of library
<ian-weisser> Oops, four steps, upload the pictograms to content instead of Library
<ian-weisser> Voila. Content instead.
<mhall119> ok, and what path on community.ubuntu.com did we want this on?
<ian-weisser> I thought someplace on the 'Contribute' page would be most appropriate.
<ian-weisser> Would you like me to prepare a new branch ready with those content-based changes?
<mhall119> ian-weisser: no, I think I'll be okay with the branch that's there
<mhall119> ian-weisser: can I put the CSS and JS inline on the page?
<ian-weisser> The hook in header.php looks for the 'contribute' page to load the CSS and JS; Easy to change.
<ian-weisser> mhall119: Have not tried it. Good question. Cannot see any showstoppers.
<ian-weisser> I suspect inline should work
 * ian-weisser runs off to try it
<ian-weisser> mhall119: Yes, my test of inline CSS and JS works properly.
<mhall119> it would, if it wasn't WP being "helpful", but uploading them to media works
<ian-weisser> Ah, I was testing outside of WP.
<ian-weisser> I always run it in HTML outside WP first.
<ian-weisser> Looking through my notes, I did run into the inline-Javascript problem. Only solution I found was a new plugin. I rejected that solution -- not my server.
<mhall119> ian-weisser: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<ian-weisser> mhall119: It's lovely!
<mhall119> it really is, you did a great job on it
<mhall119> now, which mailinglist was this being discussed on?
<ian-weisser> ubuntu-community-team list
<ian-weisser> Special thanks the the testers, their feedback was invaluable.
<ian-weisser> And to bkerensa, who made the comment that started the ball rolling.
<ian-weisser> And to pleia2, who was already several km down the road on a similar project; a lot of that effort is in asknot, too.
<mhall119> thanks bkerensa and pleia2 :)
<dpm> wow, good work ian-weisser with http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task (and everyone else involved)
<dholbach> dpm, so it's going to be you and me in the Q&A in 40m? anyone else? anything I missed?
<dpm> dholbach, yes, unless someone else wants to join in  too
<dholbach> popey, ^ were you serious earlier? :)
<popey> I'm happy doing it
<dholbach> I'm just asking, so I can announce who of us is going to be there
<popey> wow we both pounced on that bug
<imnichol> dholbach, are/were you talking about ubuntuonair.com?
<dholbach> imnichol, yes
<imnichol> Oh, hey, I didn't see anything on the calendar, but now I do.  Ok, nevermind then :)
<dholbach> dpm, popey: can you promote the event on G+?
<dholbach> I'm already logged in with ubuntuonair@
<dholbach> and spammed twitter and FB
<popey> ya
<dpm> on it
<dholbach> <3
<belkinsa> ian-weisser, is this Task-List thing (AskNot) really the job board?  Or will you work more on that idea?
<ian-weisser> belkinsa: Find-A-Task _is_ the job board.
<belkinsa> Oh, I guess we both had different thoughts on what this job is.
<ian-weisser> belkinsa: If you break down what a real Job Board does, and take out the bits that apply only to paid work, you're pretty much left with AskNot.
<ian-weisser> Example: Not much purpose to storing volunteer resumes.
<belkinsa> Right, duh.  And good point.
<ian-weisser> Also, a 'Job Board' is deliberately opaque - it's trying to block nongermane communication. Recruiting volunteers is totally different. We want them to click through and join the team.
<ian-weisser> So it has to be a lot friendlier.
<ian-weisser> It has to remove perceptual barriers.
<belkinsa> Okay, I see.
<belkinsa> ian-weisser, you think you can add the Ubuntu Security Team  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved) into the AskNot?  There may be people who are interested in that.
<ian-weisser> belkinsa: Already in there.
<belkinsa> Oh.  Thank you.
<ian-weisser> It's on the community website; I don't have access to change the content.
<ian-weisser> Changing content requires a few details:
<ian-weisser> 1) URL landing page for the advertised role
<belkinsa> I guess I can just file a bug for that
<ian-weisser> belkinsa: Security team is already on Find-A-Task
<belkinsa> Then nevermind.
<ian-weisser> 2) Exactly how you want the role to be described
<ian-weisser> 3) Preferred navigation path to the role.
<ian-weisser> That's all. Easy three things, then file a bug.
<elfy> ian-weisser: thanks for doing this - and those that have joined in, I copied the thread in Cafe on forum to the other chat area and have stuck both for a while too
<ian-weisser> elfy: I hope to get some of the old-timers in the forums to use it when addressing new enthusiasts. Maybe see if a few will put it in their signature links,etc.
<elfy> I can add it to mine
<ian-weisser> elfy: You can advertise 'support' volunteers, or other roles, if you wish.
<elfy> more likely to just point people and let them see the whole lot :)
<imnichol> What happened to the call for help for the Ubuntu newsletter?  I never heard back when I volunteered
<PaulW2U> imnichol: Did you volunteer to write summaries?
<imnichol> PaulW2U, yeah
<PaulW2U> This week has been problematic. The summary writer email wasn't sent.
<imnichol> PaulW2U, oh ok j
<PaulW2U> If you've been told that you're on the list then I'm sure next week you'll get an email
<imnichol> I have not been told I'm on a list.  I didn't get any response.
<imnichol> Should I try sending again?
<PaulW2U> Please join #ubuntu-news and tell pleia2 that you want to be added to the summary writers email
<imnichol> Thanks
<popey> its already there benvantende
<popey> oops
<popey> i was scrolled up
 * ian-weisser just blogged Find-A-Task for the Planet
<popey> \o/
<elfy> anyone who is or knows a moderator on the ubuntu-irc mailing list?
<pleia2> went through :)
<pleia2> oh, maybe I'm just seeing the CC version
<pleia2> I'll ask the irc folks
<pleia2> there, NOW it's gone through
<elfy> :)
<PaulW2U>  /topic
<elfy> mmm topics - a hazelnut in every bite :p
<PaulW2U> i hate irc, you can so easily broadcast your mistakes to the world :)
<elfy> :)
<pleia2> real life is like that too, I try to stay home :D
<elfy> ha ha ha
<czajkowski> pleia2: can you send me the link again :(
<pleia2> czajkowski: link to..?
<czajkowski> inteview Q's..
<czajkowski> please.
<pleia2> see other channel
<Pici> 36
<Pici> (oops)
<popey> everyone is at it!
<popey>  /me never makes mistakes
<elfy>  /join the club
<mhall119> ian-weisser: what/w 83
<mhall119> ignore that :/
<elfy> popey: but mhall119 tries to include other people in his mistakes ...
<popey> Gold star for mhall119!
<elfy> yep
<mhall119> that's what happens when you start to ask somebody a question, then realize halfway though that you can probably answer it yourself, then forget you already had it written in your IRC window
<jose> so, someone's using irssi
<popey> \o/ Irssi
<popey> looking forward to having that on the phone ㋛
<mhall119> jose: isn't everyone using irssi?  Or are there still luddites among us?
<jose> o/
<jose> I'm using xchat
<popey> mhall119: dude! irssi users _are_ the luddites!
<popey> Embrace your inner luddite!
<mhall119> what? no, how can that be it uses Perl, a thoroughly modern language
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> around?
<jose> jono: hi!
<jose> yep
<jono> hows it going, pal?
<jose> I'm great! what about you?
<jono> great thanks!
<jono> are you going to be at SCALE?
<jose> yep!
<jono> awesome
<jono> can I ask for your help on something?
<jono> say no if you don't want to
<jose> definitely, what's up?
<jono> the podcast I do, Bad Voltage
<jono> we are doing a live show at SCALE
<jono> on the Friday night
<jono> it is going to be a blast
<jono> and we plan on filming it
<jono> would you be interested in manning a camera and filming?
<jose> sure!
<jono> awesome, thanks, pal!
<jose> just gimme the camera and 10m to prepare and I'll be ready
<jono> sounds good
<jono> we will ensure you have everything you need
<jono> I am aiming for a 3 camera shoot
<jose> are you going to do a live video stream?
<jono> not sure, SCALE are seeing if we can do that
<jose> Hangouts would support that for sure, in case you need it
<jono> yeah, we may try to rig one cam up
<jono> ideally we will
<jono> gonna be a fun show :-)
<jono> I will be at the Ubucon too :-)
<jose> awesome!
<jose> it definitely looks like it'll be a fun conference
<jose> jono: I can help with the pictures too, if it's before the show
<jono> jose, oh cool
<jono> I am looking for something like this: http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ubuntu_community_team_1080p.jpg
<jono> do you have a fisheye?
<jose> you got me there, nope
<jono> no worries, but you have a SLR or something?
<jose> I do, have a DSLR
<jono> oh nice
<jono> we may take you up on this if possible
<jono> do you have some example photos?
<jono> I would love to see them
<jose> sec
<jono> cheers
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone
<elfy> morning dpm dholbach
<dpm> hey elfy
<dholbach> hi elfy
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<belkinsa> ian-weisser, Ubuntu leadership meeting happing now in #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> team call?
<popey> yeah
<popey> laptop slow
<popey>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND
<popey> 14625 alan      20   0 3541180 1.646g 117480 R  92.4 10.6 754:48.76 firefox
<popey>  2061 root      20   0  692564 265996 198176 R  86.8  1.6 992:47.92 Xorg
<popey> 15404 alan      20   0 2699076 1.045g  93300 S  47.4  6.7  78:07.97 firefox
<popey> jeez :(
<ian-weisser> belkinsa: Sorry to miss your ping; I was out.
<ian-weisser> Meeting didn't make it onto my calendar, sorry.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> I have a local asking me for a Canonical contact for OIL - specifically to help convince his manager to be a part of the program, anyone have any idea where I can point them?
<pleia2> jono: I expect you can't come (it's on a Sunday) but a note to your local contacts about a QA Jam we're having in SF next month would help us out a lot :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/
<jono> pleia2, you got it :-)
<pleia2> thank you!
<jono> pleia2, I will see if I can get along too
<jono> things are getting easier with Jack now
<pleia2> jono: that would be great, it's over at Gandi on 2nd street, super easy to get to on BART
<jono> oh nice!
<jono> I will see if Erica can take care of him for a bit :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<elfy> pleia2: re that ^^ if I can be about in channel on sunday evening I will be
<elfy> I'll need a poke and prod though
<elfy> and hi jono :)
<pleia2> elfy: that would be appreciated :) I always need help figuring out what to file bugs against
<jono> hey elfy!
<jono> :-)
<elfy> pleia2: so do I ...
<elfy> jono: how's the nipper - nipping along nicely I trust :)
<jono> elfy, nipping along like mad :-)
<jono> we have all been sick sadly, but now getting over it
<jono> preschool is brutal
<elfy> lol
<jono> it is The Hunger Games for the human body
<jono> applied to small children
<elfy> I am SO glad I don't have to do all that - "kid picked up bug - we got it" ever again
<jono> no kidding
<jono> I have done OK, my wife got slammed
<jono> hit her hard
<elfy> I do love them at that age - they are like sponges - you just have to not swear :D
<elfy> oooh - I can feel her pain
<elfy> oh ... trying to remember which now ...
<elfy> I *think* it was chicken-pox at 26
<elfy> it was
<pleia2> my husband got shingles last year out of nowhere
<pleia2> pro tip: rash and muscle soreness in your torso are related :)
<elfy> yea - shingles can be nasty
<elfy> I think I've had most of the not really horrid 1st world things - born and schooled before vaccinations
<elfy> the only one I really remember is measles when I was 5 - which was a while ago
<pleia2> I only had chicken pox, landed when my youngest sister was born so we couldn't go to the hospital and see her :(
<elfy> :(
<pleia2> was ok though, I was barely sick
<pleia2> or too excited about new sibling to care
<pleia2> you know kids, bouncy
<elfy> I do remember being really quite ill with measles
<elfy> I'm the eldest of 6 - I know all about bouncy :|
<jono> ugh
<jono> never fun :-)
<jono> pleia2, shingles is horrible
<jono> a friend of mine had it
<jono> I didn't realize how awful it can be to experience it
<pleia2> jono: yeah :\
<jono> pleia2, did it take him long to recover?
<pleia2> great for old man jokes though (after the worst was over :))
<jono> hah
<pleia2> jono: a couple months
<jono> indeed :-)
<jono> oh yikes
<pleia2> he had it for 2 weeks before he saw a doctor
<jono> glad he is better
<jono> ahhh gotcha
<elfy> lol
<elfy> what sort of wif ...
<pleia2> he'd been traveling a lot, so figured soreness and rash was just something he picked up ("what do you do on those trips, husband?!")
<elfy> oh nvm :D
<elfy> pleia2: LOL
<jono> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-15
<ian-weisser> Ubuntu Wiki question: How hard would it be for a Wiki admin to get the page hit count for some pages? And who would be good to ask about it?
<ian-weisser> Reason: Some data collection for Find-a-Task. See how many Find-a-Task hits translate into wiki landing page hits
<pleia2> ian-weisser: canonical sysadmins are the ones with shell accounts and access to logs rt@ubuntu.com
<ian-weisser> Hmmm. I know Ubuntu Wiki uses MoinMoin, and PageHits is a standard MoinMoin feature. Usually a Wiki Admin should be able to get hit counts more easily than parsing logs....
<silverlion> good $daytime for you
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> dholbach : einen wunderschönen aus der "Nachbarschaft" NRW ;)
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<dholbach> silverlion, ah... wo denn da?
<silverlion> dholbach : you know moviepark germany?
<silverlion> (sorry had phone ringing me)
<dholbach> silverlion, ah ok - I had to look up where it is
<dholbach> but I lived in Dortmund for a while :)
<silverlion> dholbach : close ;)
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> dpm, any news from Rupinder?
<dpm> dholbach, she seems to be online, let me see if I can talk to her
<dholbach> great
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> dholbach: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
 * jose hugs dholbach
<dholbach> hi jose
<dholbach> thanks a lot :)
<jose> having a good day so far?
<dholbach> very good - now making some coffee first :)
<jose> yay
<silverlion> morning folks
<popey> dholbach: happy birthday!
<dholbach> thanks popey
<silverlion> dholbach : oh in that case I'll pass a "happy glühstrumph" as we germans say ;)
<dholbach> thanks silverlion :)
<dholbach> some Germans maybe :-P
<silverlion> dholbach : I'm from the Ruhrpott. Here it's common :P
<dholbach> haha
<popey> You crazy Germans :)
<dholbach> I need to run a few errands, bbiab
<popey> dpm: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/ is that updating properly now? (the date is blank at the bottom)
<popey> dpm: I'm also seeing same stats for utopic and vivid there.
<dpm> popey, yeah, I'm pulling the data from the upstream projects' trunks (most don't have separate branches), that's why the data is the same. I've not managed to get an export from LP to get source package stats.
<popey> ok. can you please add terminal app reboot?
<popey> we need to get translations done for that before we can replace old terminal with new one
<dpm> yes, it's on my list. First was to get the stats back up after breakage that happened before xmas
<popey> ta
<bkerensa> popey: https://github.com/bkerensa/mozmill-ci-dockerfile
<bkerensa> Ubuntu tool to do Firefox Automated testing
<popey> \o/ automated testing
<dpm> popey, hm, the terminal app reboot was not even set up for translations in LP
<popey> ah. that wont help
<dpm> ok, I've done that. It will take a while for translations to import
<popey> ok. thanks.
<dpm> I'll give translators a heads uo
<dpm> *up
<popey> thank you!
<popey> we're planning to replace the current terminal in a week or two, once all the translations are decently done.
<dpm> in terms of adding it to the stats, I've just remembered I set them up to show the status of only what's included by default on the phone, that's why I didn't initially add the terminal there. I think I'd like to keep it that way, but as with other apps, I'll make sure translators are aware of the new strings
<dpm> file manager is not on the stats, either
<popey> oh
<popey> I assumed they were all there.
<popey> What's the rationale for not including other core apps?
<popey> (note calendar will be coming back so will need updated translations)
<dpm> Only preinstalled apps are included, regardless of whether they are core apps or not
<dpm> so music & co are included
<dpm> the rationale is to have an accurate view of how well translated the default phone installation is
<dpm> and to narrow the focus of translators
<dpm> everything can be translated in LP
<dpm> but the stats page gives you a better idea of what the phone looks like in a particular language and helps translators concentrate on the higher priority translations
<dpm> I'll make sure Calendar gets added
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks for the clarification
<nigelb> dholbach: Happy Birthday!
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<dholbach> dpm, did Rupinder get back to you? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I'm sorting it out right now
<dholbach> yoohoo
<mhall119> happy birthday dholbach
<belkinsa> Happy b-day, dholbach
<dholbach> thanks mhall119, thanks belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<dholbach> allllllllll rightie
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> and big hugs!
<dpm> have fun dholbach
<dpm> enjoy the rest of the birthday!
<dholbach> thank you :)
<popey> could do with some help here, if I have missed any? https://pad.riseup.net/p/LinuxPublications
<czajkowski> aloha
<belkinsa> o/ czajkowski
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-18
<knome> hello, there is obviously something wrong with find-a-task
<knome> "visual experience" is under "coding and development" but not "design"
<knome> is the ubuntu-specific installation source code available somewhere (eg. launchpad) so people can send merge requests (with fixes and flavor additions) ?
<knome> also, the topic for this channel seems very outdated, it links to community tasks for saucy
<knome> jono, jussi, jcastro + IRCC + freenoder staff have access to that... maybe that list should be updated
<knome> right... i found the github branch
<ian-weisser> knome: You are welcome to suggest multiple roles under 'design' for Find-a-Task
<knome> ian-weisser, hey
<knome> i'll gladly do a merge request if you tell me which branch you would like it to have it
<ian-weisser> Since we started with only one, it could not have it's own submenu without looking silly.
<ian-weisser> Not branches. Content is hosted on Wordpress. See http://cheesehead-techblog.blogspot.com/2015/01/introducing-ubuntu-find-task.html
<knome> when do you plan to have a branch that can take merge/pull requests?
<ian-weisser> We really just need the four items for each role: Role Name, Short Description, Desired path within Find-a-Task, and Landing URL
<ian-weisser> Find-a-taskwas converted *from* a branch by mhall119.
<knome> ok... so which branch is it?
<ian-weisser> https://code.launchpad.net/~ian-weisser/ubuntu-community-website/asknot-php
<knome> ok, so if i create a merge request for that branch, the changes will be eventually pushed to production?
<ian-weisser> No.
<ian-weisser> Production is not based on branch.
<knome> okay...
<ian-weisser> Production is hosed on a SQL database with a Wordpress frontend.
<ian-weisser> Ubuntu community website admins can change the data
<ian-weisser> without puching a branch.
<ian-weisser> Gah.  Fumbly fingers.
<ian-weisser> So community website admins make all changes in content, in wordpress directly, without using branches. A branch exists for the Wordpress theme, but not the content.
<knome> right, not the ideal solution, but okay...
<ian-weisser> When I wrote it, I wanted it to be a branch just like you envision, the way the rest of Ubuntu does it. But this better from the website admin's point of view - apparently no tickets to push a branch to production.
<knome> aha
<knome> for whoever is updating find-a-task: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9775884/
<knome> elfy, ochosi ^
<elfy> wfm - thanks knome
<knome> np
<mhall119> knome: updated, thanks!
<knome> no problem, thank you
<knome> will get back with more items later i guess
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-18
<Sketchbag> Hey, wondering if there is a channel for ubuntu phone
<Sketchbag> I have an old s5 i want to mess with
<wxl> Sketchbag: #ubuntu-touch
<Sketchbag> Thanks. I found it shortly after.
<wxl> np might want to also check out ubpoorts.org
<wxl> afaik nothing for the s5
<Sketchbag> Im sure there is. It just might take a little doing.
<Sketchbag> I know I wont get the desktop enviroment out of it but I dont care. Its my girlfriends phone and she trashed it. I just want to see proof of concept.
<wxl> Sketchbag: i'd be willing to test so please keep in touch
<Sketchbag> Alright. Ill be back if anything comes of it.
<wxl> Sketchbag: i'm also at wxl@ubuntu.com
<popey> Greetings from free airport wifi!
<svij> have a safe flight, popey ;)
<popey> thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: no team call I guess?
<dholbach> ok......
 * dholbach hops off of the call
<pleia2> us holiday today
<dholbach> I know :)
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> but as mhall119 seemed to be working and dpm and davidcalle don't live in the US and are not there yet, I thought I'd ask :)
<dpm> dholbach, now on, sorry
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119 and I were on another call, joining the team one now
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-19
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
<czajkowski> aloa
<czajkowski> aloha
<balloons> hello hello
 * popey waves from USA
<czajkowski> popey: had some waffles and bacon and syrup yet :p
<popey> no :)
<popey> it's almost brekkie time though
<popey> so I might!
<balloons> bah! you need biscuits and sausage gravy!
<popey> I found a great bar that does lots of nice beer and great wings
<popey> spent a few hours avoiding jetlag there last night
<czajkowski> popey: hard life :
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> As I walked back from the bar I played some Ingress and got an invite to an event this evening :D
<czajkowski> hah nice
<czajkowski> popey: we are enjoying the haribo today on the kitchen table!
<popey> hah
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you all set for the scope tutorial session?
<popey> who is doing Q&A today?
<popey> in 50 mins
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ says there's a scopes showdown workshop coming up
<dholbach> although it says Jan 12
<dholbach> davidcalle: ^
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm happy to change it if today is the correct time
<dholbach> date I mean
 * popey goes for breakfast, back in a bit
<popey> happy to do Q&A with someone, but hotel wifi means better if someone else starts it and I join.
<dholbach> my connection isn't the greatest here either :-/
<popey> heh
<popey> brb
<jose> popey: blue or green?
<jose> also, balloons, I'M DYING FOR BISCUITS AND GRAVY
<balloons> popey, hmm.. I'm in an interesting location to try that today
<balloons> tempting
<balloons> jose, :p Gotta have it in the Midwest somewhere to get the real deal
<jose> something I really miss are chili cheese hot dogs, had one in amarillo
<balloons> timezone changes = calendar confusion. So I guess the Q and A is in 20 minutes
<popey> jose, wat
<popey> heh, so everyone is on terrible wifi
<popey> czajkowski, avoided the bacon/syrup conundrum by having eggs benedict  :)
<mhall119> popey: are we in the westin or the sheraton?
<balloons> jose, when do you arrive in Cali?
<czajkowski> popey: they're just grim!
<czajkowski> grimm I tell you!
<popey> mhall119, westin
<popey> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/The+Westin+Pasadena/@34.1490818,-118.1442006,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x80c2c3692ab92b0f:0xe2a677eee2c25b59
<popey> there
<jose> popey: ingress, blue or green?
<popey> oh! :D Green, of course!
<jose> balloons: tomorrow at around 11am, will be with Ian from system76 and mbruzek
<jose> >.>
<jose> mhall119: are you in the Sheraton? :(
<dholbach> davidcalle: updated the date on ubuntuonair.com
<mhall119> jose: westin
<davidcalle> dholbach: I thought I did, thanks!
<jose> oh awesome
<dholbach> anytime
<popey> mhall119, what sort of time do you get in?
<dholbach> popey: the spreadsheet says 15:28
<popey> Found an awesome sandwich shop! http://www.lovebirdscafe.com/menu/index.html
<popey> might have to go there again
 * dholbach relocates to Pasadena in a bit...
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-20
<balloons> davidcalle, et la, does the jury bit of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/ look weird to you?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-22
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-24
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-16
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> yo
<willcooke> hi gang - does anyone know if someone put together a wallpaper package from these yet?  http://sylviaritter.deviantart.com/gallery/59957223/Ubuntu-Animals
<willcooke> hmm, I cant see a licence on there, so perhaps we cant anyway
<popey> no, but you would need to speak to Sylvia first
<willcooke> email sent, thx popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-19
<rcspam> Hi, my system is Xenial... I have lost all icons (indicators,time,etc) in my unity-panel. This is happened after a stop a fullscreen video. Since, some compiz/unity reset + remove config files doesn't solve the problem. If i am logging to another user, same things. An idea to fix this !!!??? thanx
<knome> rcspam, try asking #ubuntu, the support channel
<rcspam> knome, thanx i ll try
<jcastro> flexiondotorg: hey what webcam do you have, the picture quality is just top notch on hangouts
<flexiondotorg> I think it was model Logitech C720, which has now been replaced.
<flexiondotorg> http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/hd-pro-webcam-c920?crid=34
<flexiondotorg> That is the new version.
<jcastro> I have a c910 but it doesn't look nearly as good as yours did
<flexiondotorg> jcastro Maybe the light was just good ;-)
<popey> or the subject
<popey> (you're welcome)
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-16
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-18
<czajkowski> aloha
<wxl> is it just me or is the hub running really slow?
<czajkowski> hub ?
<wxl> community.u.c
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-19
<Ender948> Hello
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-21
<CoderEurope> http://tinyurl.com/Where-the-heck-is-fluendo-dvd
